# Sticky  What are you feeding?



## cdr22689

[No message]


----------



## laukaouda

<sighing> over 3 yrs ago I adopted my love Patriot. Her first owner had her on Science Diet which we continued her on. Life and diet were quiet and good (or so I thought). Then 6 months later Liberty blessed my life. She had every type of worm possible, plus intestinal distress, imbalances in her digestive tract and the search for a kibble began. We found Wellness and California Natural both which I loved. I love the ingredients in Wellness but it gave Liberty non stop liquid. Cali Nat was ok but I knew I could do better.

My husband and I eat a very clean simple diet and I think this has kept us very healthy. So we wanted to adopt the same style of diet for our dogs hence the raw diet. It's not easy, it's not as cheap, can be very messyand this past week TBH I'm so stressed I wished kibble was still around (thank you dh who has really embraced the diet, picked up the slack and said he would do all the feedings) but in the long run I know it will give my pack (including the Bumble) a longer healthier life.

I love my pack, I feed them the absolute best possible option, I'm the alpha and it's my job.


----------



## Jrenkie

Checked "other" since I'm currently in "switch mode." Was/am feeding Royal Canin GSD24 but Scout doesn't like it much plus skin is kind of dry and flaky. Am currently switching over to Chicken Soup adult formula. Scout seems to like it and once he gets started eating he gobbles all his GSD 24 as well. We'll see how this goes, still looking for the perfect balance of palatability, firm stools, and of course - good health!


----------



## Shandril2

I didn't see Chicken Soup on the poll, but that's what Max gets. He cleans his bowl & has firm stools so I'm happy with it!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## geg

<font color="purple"> I am currently feeding Cal Nat lamb and rice, I use to feed Solid Gold Hunden Flocken but it was too rich for George, diarrhea constantly so I went with something that all the dogs can eat and Cal Nat seems to work well, their coats, ears, eyes, skin all look great. </font>


----------



## namemyne

I do give Eukienubie kibble but only about 1-1 1/2 cups a day. With the three of them I have found that making the food is cheaper for me and better for them. My senior had some problems and things appear to be MUCH better now. I can also make sure that my puppy (just turning a year old) gets the proper nutrition for her development. It is a pain in the butt when it is preparing time but I find it well worth it as I watch other people feed the can food and they are having problems left and right with their dogs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cheers.gif


----------



## bnwalker

I'm in the process of switching all of my dogs to a BARF diet.


----------



## zeusandzena

There are two threads like this (this one being the updated one and not 9 pages long) so, I am going to move the other one to the archives and I will put a sticky on this one to stay at the top....it's a great topic/poll. 
BTW, I have fed Nutro Natural Choice to Zeus and Zena for it seems like forever and they are doing great on it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/flower.gif


----------



## RN1903

I feed Royal Canin GS24...I love this food, it has done wonders for Jaxson...I did have him on NutroMax, he had very dull, dry skin with it. I really liked the Nutro Natural Choice for him because it is much easier to get, but he just didn't like it. Now, I drive 2 hours to get his food...but it's worth a happy dog with good health I also give him a Greenie everyday. 

(I posted something like this in the other thread, thought i'd post in the updated one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/pinksmile.gif


----------



## GSD mum

We are also on Chicken Soup, so far we are having very good results. 

We've tried almost every decent brand out there. We just swiched from RC GSD, because of _way _ too much shedding & allergies suddenly popped up.


----------



## jesmagmisty

Chicken Soup here also. Everybody loves it!


----------



## Sistapaula34

Good to see so many raw feeders already. I am surprised by this as I thought we were in the minority. It just goes to show that some of us are as clever as our dogs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif
I am aware that this poll is in the early stages but I am definately going to be watching this one.
Best wishes to all.


----------



## NYCdoggie

Raw and loving it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/turkey.gif


----------



## ILGHAUS

All five of mine are BARF/Raw from the 3 GSDs ages 2.5 to almost 4, 1 Chow almost 10, and 1 min. poodle 4 years old. Since going this route we have not had any teeth cleaning or ear infections or problems with stools. The chow had her thyroid meds cut in half. I only use flea preventative about 5 times a year now instead of monthly. And never a worm which can be a problem in rural/lake area FL. All blood panels come back great. Non-believing vets now see the benefits and are supportive of this style of feeding.


----------



## mindi

Life's Abundance Premium Dog Food
www.healthy-happy-pets.com

My dogs are doing great on this. Even fixed some health problems my shep had to take medication for before.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Switched to Solid Gold about 2 years ago, no problems, and Sean loves it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/pinksmile.gif


----------



## Erco Gsd

I use Diamond or Royal Canine my dogs do good on both. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif


----------



## nike

I am feeding all three of mine weightmaintance from Purina One- Nike needed to lose around 15 lbs and it worked wonders and no problems. Many of you know the experiments I have tried with his weight and diet problems to the expensive duck/potato food from previous vet and Purina has upgraded their quality in I mix it with chicken/turkey and they love it! Nike also gets his glucasomine chlodritin once dailty for joints and it is wonderful since he is a big boy-


----------



## csmyangel

I feed my GSD diamond and he does super on it. His coat looks amazing and he's in good health.


----------



## GSDLeaderPup

1 gets Nutro NC LB Senior for

The other two are being weaned onto Nutro NC LB Adult


----------



## GSDextrodinaire

My dogs all eat BARF.


----------



## manb1

1 ground turkey neck a day plus ground turkey meat with free feeding of ProPlan (Large breed puppy). She's had steady growth and has a beautiful coat.


----------



## specialn5

nutro


----------



## sablegsd

We are tring out Innova and Gretchen seems to like it.


----------



## pattersl

I feed Innova Evo. I switched Magic two months ago from regular Innova and I'm in the middle of switching Bobbie (who I just adopted) to Innova Evo from Pro Plan. I really like Natura products. 
I always buy a lot of extra things like fresh meat, fruit, veg and some dairy to throw in as well.


----------



## vgariffo

Shady's been eating Chicken Soup adult since she was 4 months old (puppy before that). So far, so good.


----------



## rosey516

Nieko was on Chicken Soup Puppy until 4 months. It was time to switch to adult. So I switched to Canidae because his skin was really dry. I saw a difference right away.


----------



## Skye'sMom

Skye's been on Wellness Fish and Sweet Potatoe for over a year (she's 16 months old.) Although she does great on it I have a difficult time finding it and my older dogs are gaining too much.

I'm thinking of switching and am looking at Blue Buffalo - anyone using that?


----------



## BlackGSD

Ours (5 total, 2 GSDs and 3 "Heelers".) all eat Chix Soup Adult.
I fed Nutro for about 15 years before that.
I did try Natural Balance for a while when my youngest was a pup. That is until he threw up after eating and the dog food came up in one SOLID ball about the size of a tennis ball /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif. It was as hard as a ROCK. That freeaked ME out! It only happened once, but I still switched since I was thinking about it anyway. 
I do have to order the Chix Soup, but it is worth it.


----------



## dot

I'm feeding mine Chicken Soup. Went to their web site and they have a store locator. Luckily the feed store near here carries it. I imagine the Petsmart will before long.


----------



## dantesmom

I feed Dante Innova's Evo which is a new kibble...totally human grade ingredients and absolutely no grains. With my last GSD, Micah, and my mixed breeds, I fed the Volhard's raw diet. It was incredibly expensive to feed 3 large breed dogs that diet, but I felt it was the best way to go at the time. However, I didn't see any real improvement in them to warrant the expense, the time, and the frustration. (Possibly the diet itself? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/shrug.gif) Hubby didn't want me following the same course of action when I got Dante, and the search for an all human-grade kibble began. The breeder had sent him home with Bil-Jac and Iams. He loved the Bil-Jac, but it's preserved with BHA/BHT, so I wouldn't feed him that. Dante is extremely fussy about food, and even when raw meat was added to the food, he wouldn't eat it. I tried: Canidae, Innova (not the Evo), Flint River Ranch, Wellness Super5Mix Puppy, and another premium human-grade food that I can't remember the name of. I stayed with the Wellness until the manager of CountryMax told me that a rep had just been in promoting the Innova Evo. He gave me the samples he had been given along with the information pamphlet, which I promptly read. The food is great and I like the idea of no grains as GSDs do not tolerate grains that well. The only thing that bothered me a little was the protein content...42 or 43%. However, I since did some research on protein contents and found that the higher proteins reflect more of what the dog's systems were designed for. Dante's been on it for 6 or 7 weeks now and is thriving. The itching has stopped, his coat is so beautiful and soft, and his energy levels have increaed (which is keeping me on my toes). I DO THINK THAT FEEDING RAW IS BENEFICIAL, but I think I've found a great food that keeps hubby happy. It's expensive...so I'm not sure what the deal is in his mind, but he doesn't seem to mind me spending that amount of money on kibble as long as I'm not feeding the raw diet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/headscratch.gif


----------



## kellybailey

chicken soup here too...it's so hard to find. i live in a town of 300 ppl (Cabery, IL - heard of it???) and have to drive 10 miles to get milk or gas, but luckily the general store in town carries Chicken Soup - I'm a lucky lucky girl!!


----------



## mehitabel

Raw. We switched to a raw/prey-model (i.e. no grains or vegetables/fruits) about a month and a half ago, and wow! Two relatively picky eaters transformed into meat-snorking machines. Extra bonus for me: I get to use my well-honed bargain hunting skills to find great meat prices and deals. Who knew fresh turkeys went on sale for .39/lb after the holidays? The dogs love it, their teeth look great, their fur is so shiny that it blinds ya in the sunlight, and their poops are smaller--both a blessing and a curse, because now I have trouble finding them until I step on one! I'd be hard-pressed to go back to kibble of any kind, but I do understand that going raw is NOT for everyone.


----------



## platnphreak

Prey model raw here too. As I type Chance is crunching on a Lamb neck right behind me. (I couldn't figure out how to "click" on a choice. A computer dufus moment?)


----------



## BlackGSD

[ QUOTE ]
chicken soup here too...it's so hard to find. i live in a town of 300 ppl (Cabery, IL - heard of it???) and have to drive 10 miles to get milk or gas, but luckily the general store in town carries Chicken Soup - I'm a lucky lucky girl!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Your town is even smaller than mine. We "supposedly" have almost 600 people. Coulee City, WA. Ever heard of it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/068.gif
I have to drive 45 miles one way to get grain for my horses. But luckily the feed store where I get the grain will order the Chix Soup. (The distributer delivers once a week on Fridays.))
All I have to do is call and say "This is Tracy" and they know what to do. There IS a pet shop in the same town as the feed store that carries Chix Soup. But it is $5 a bag more than the feed store. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nono.gif


----------



## allen1203

I am planning on feeding RC GS24 when the pup arrives, he is used to it and I don't want to add more stress by moving to a new home, and switching foods.


----------



## annie827

I use Royal Canin. Annie just loves it. Her coat has lots of shine and her poops are smaller. Makes clean-up easier. I will stick with it.


----------



## Jrenkie

Well, since this poll originally came out I've switched again!

Scout's skin got awfully dry while on Chicken Soup and Kasha started gnawing at her paws again - they both liked the food but it didn't seem to like them. In late December I started a switch to Solid Gold - Hund N Flocken for Kasha and Dorrie and Wolf King for Scout. All get the SeaMeal supplement. The ALL LOVE IT! (I think the SeaMeal is the clincher.)

Too soon to know how it will actually work for them but Scout's skin seems to be a bit better; Kasha is still licking her paws but she's not being as frantic about it. I'll give it a couple of months and see what happens.


----------



## jake

Jake was on Royal Canin lamb & rice but was very itchy and I couldn't put weight on (very active dog not very food focused--would leave food in dish which is always picked up and discarded by me after 20 minutes)Switched to solid gold Hund n flocken about 3 weeks ago. No itching ,will eat more and is gaining weight coat shinier as well. What is Sea meal?


----------



## Lisa

I feed Black Gold- but it is not available everywhere.
Another Great feed that dosen't break the bank is the
"Performance" made by Farmland sold in CO-OPs.


----------



## Jrenkie

[ QUOTE ]
What is Sea meal? 

[/ QUOTE ]

SeaMeal is a supplement that Solid Gold recommends be added to all kibble. Here is the description from the Solid Gold web site:

Product Description 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seameal contains 60 trace minerals, 12 vitamins, 22 amino acids, digestive enzymes, and flaxseed meal. It is excellent skin and coat problems. When Seameal is added to food, it increases the digestibility of the food. We recommend using Seameal with all our foods.

Protein, Min. 9%
Fat, Min. 10%
Fiber, Max. 13%
Moisture, Max. 12.2% 


Ingredients 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dried Seaweed Meal | Flaxseed Meal | Dehydrated Lemon Powder | Carotene | Chlorophyll | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Dried Asparagus Oryzae Fermentation Product | Dried Asperigillus Niger Fermentation Product | Pineapple | Lactose | 

If your dealer doesn't carry it, you can order it on-line. My dogs all seem to really love the combination!


----------



## agilegsds

I've changed also since the poll was started. My guys were on Chix Soup but the stools were quite soft and I'm concerned that one of my guys may have a slight allergy to chicken. We switched Shelby to Solid Gold Hund-n-Flocken after her surgery and liked the results so much that we're in the process of switching everyone. So today the order went in for 330 lbs. of it, along with Seameal, Yucca, and MSM. I think we have it all covered!


----------



## Kaylyn831

Royal Cannin Shepherd 24


----------



## nylasmom

I'm using Blue Buffalo for morning meals. I have a female that is allergic to wheat and corn and she is doing ok. with the B.B. and they both like it. I wasn't having luck with getting the vitamins into them on the Barf diet so I wanted something with them in it. They both look good, coat is shiny and no adverse effects for my female. I get it at Petsmart in Danvers,Ma. kat


----------



## kimmy702

I am new here and I know this post is old but what is chicken soup? never heard of it and I have never seen it. I am currently feeding my 11 1/2 week GSD nutro she doesnt like anything so far especially if it is in her bowl?? Likes it from my hand or the floor??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nono.gif


----------



## kimmy702

I am new here and was wondering what the BARF diet is? Never heard of it before. My girl doesnt like anything so far right now on nutro puppy likes it from my hand or the floor but doesnt seen interested. ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twitch.gif


----------



## Vanessa_73

We are going to feed Isana Iams Large Breed Puppy, I know everyone seems to have a strong opinion, but that is what we decided to go with /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paw.gif


----------



## Boonesmom

I feed my guys Nutro Natural Lamb & rice with the Nupro supplement added on top. Nupro seems to have improved things with my dogs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/gsdpuppy.gif


----------



## racerx65

[ QUOTE ]
If your dealer doesn't carry it (sea meal), you can order it on-line. My dogs all seem to really love the combination! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you have that website address? We feed Iams.

I see references to chicken soup alot. Why is that so popular and where can i get more info on that? Thanks!


----------



## watchme

switched to chickensoup seems fine no adverse affects. its kibble. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## JJayne

Chicken Soup with Fish oil dripped on top for my girl and my shih tzu, does wonders for their skin and coat and keeps up their health.


----------



## Skye'sMom

Thanks for your reply to this - soon after my original post I did switch (gradually) to Blue Buffalo Lite. All three of my dogs love it - my older girls (11 and 9) have slimmed down and Skye looks great, eats well and seems more energetic. I hear it got great reviews with Whole Dog Journal. I've bought it at PetSmart and a local specialty dog treat bakery (Bone-A-Fido) now carries it for us.


----------



## moeller

Prince gets fed kibble and a raw diet. I have only been feeding raw for a few months and still learning, but my goal is to feed 100% raw.

Elizabeth


----------



## moeller

Sorry, I meant to say Prince is being fed Canidae dry and wet and a raw diet.

Elizabeth


----------



## Clare

Sasha gets Nutro Large Breed Puppy mixed with raw ground beef and liver/cottage cheese or an egg. She seems to do well on it and her coat is beautiful


----------



## ded37

Royal Cannin Shepherd 24 with plain yogurt in the morning and with some Wellness or Chicken Soup wet in the evening or vice versa, depending on the day.


----------



## panzer426

eukanuba


----------



## gsd1234

Nutro Lg Breed Adult


----------



## mjbgsd

I wasn't able to check the Solid Gold off. Anyways, I have Cody on Wolf King, but I'm switching him to the hund-n-flocken. And I use supplements, Flaxseed and Seameal.


----------



## EllenS

I feed Bravo Prairie by Nature's Variety (not to be confused with Natural Balance). I was also happy with Wellness and Solid Gold.


----------



## Pat Moreno

We fed Canidae. I just finished reading the Whole Dog Journal regarding gluten-free diets. Canidae is recommended for this gluten-free diet so I am impressed.

We had some problems before with one of our GSDs but since switching to this, we have been good to go.

Pat Moreno


----------



## Jessalynn26

We feed Canadae to our two girls as well, and we all love it. My two year old has been on it from the time she was 6 months. (Would have been sooner, but I didn't know better at the time.) Our newest addition, 13 weeks, was switched over a couple of weeks and it now on it completely. I can feed it to both of them and not have to worry about getting two different types of food. Chateau's coat is SOOOOOOO shinny and soft, I can even start to see a difference in Nika's as well. Great food in my book. Even better now that I have read your post Pat.


----------



## watchme

Science Diet and he is doing sooooo much better itching is ALL GONE! yeee haaa


----------



## WOnDeRGuRLy07

Pedigree, dry food


----------



## JET

I just switched Heidi from Iams to Canidae and she is much happier, as am I!!


----------



## GSnuts

Pro Plan they love it.


----------



## slewpydew

would you be so kind as to tell me what a "greenie" is??
I have an 11 month old male gsd with inflammatory bowel disease and i am just in process of trying to find a new diet for him.
Please send to [email protected] and mention "greenie" as subject in order that I do not accidentally delete it.
thank you


----------



## GSDLoverII

Greenies are to clean their teeth. Go here: http://www.greenies.com/html/index.html

I buy in quantity, it's cheaper that way. My dog's Love them and they have sparkling clean teeth. 
Just make sure that they don't woof down large pieces because they can cause intestinal blockage. I keep my dog's in seperate rooms when they eat them so they eat them a little slower.








/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## Levismomma

Levi gets Pro Plan for Sensitive Stomachs and Coat with 2 tbsp. of wet. We are having a real hard time with his skin...some kind of allergy (this was before I switched and I was using Science Diet for Large Breed Adult) He is on meds now to knock it down and I stopped the treats.


----------



## Sue Smart

Layla is on a organic dry food especially for HD called CSJ. It's a small company that deals with only a few distributors. Layla has been thriving on it.


----------



## TrinaM

We feed our 9-month old, Storm, Royal Canin GS24. We started on Eukaneuba LB-Puppy & then switched to Chicken Soup. He's doing fantastic on Royal Canin & his coat and skin are healthy and shiny.


----------



## Peanut273

Im feeding my baby Puppy Nutro Natural...He chows it down, especially if i feel like spoiling him and adding a little canned nutro chicken and rice gravy mix. =) You guys feed your dogs Chicken noodle soup. And thats good for them? Maybe ill have to try that......New at this german shepard thing, so any help would be appreciated. Thanks Peanut273


----------



## dz0qp5

Peanut just to clarify, chicken soup is a brand of dog food
http://www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com/


----------



## tracyc

My 12-week-old, Luca, eats Chicken Soup Adult kibble mixed with a little bit of Merrick canned for flavor. He also gets a dollop of yoghurt. Yum.


----------



## gouldylinks

Brody eats Solid Gold Wolf King with the Solid Gold Seameal supplement added. He loves it, especially with a little warm water added, and his coat looks great.


----------



## Peanut273

Oh ok i see....I thought you guys meant Real chicken noodle soup. By the way what is B.A.R.F ? and what do you guys reccomend feeding my german shepard..Is nutro a good choice?
Thanks


----------



## Pedders

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult. We used to feed him Beneful and he lost weight, his coat wasn't as good as it could be and he went to teh toilet way too often /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/19_thumbdown.gif

After switching to Nutro about 3 months ago the change is very noticable - shinier coat, healthier looking eyes, better stools and he actually eats less because it's better quality /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## snicrep

science diet small bites. at 5 months I put gunther on science diet lamb and rice reg. sized. he doesnt seem to eat it as fast.


----------



## tandy

I feed Beneful mixed with Pedigree. They have to have it mixed or they won't eat. Where do you get the brand Canidae?I have never heard of it.


----------



## celtickel

She was on Pro Plan large breed puppy kibble moistened with water & a tablespoon of the canned and loved it. BUT, for the last 2 weeks her appetite is not good. I thought she wasn't feeling well, and found she had an ear infection. Her appetite comes and goes. I'm experimenting with Solid Gold Wolf Cub and add some canned with water for gravy. I've also tried mixing in some canned Merrick with the Wolf Cub kibble. No one else has mentioned Merrick. Any opinions?


----------



## annie827

Merrick is an excellent food. All natural - no preservatives, chemicals, by-products, etc. I mix 1/2 can to her kibble (chicken soup for the dog lover's soul). Stay away from the store bought foods. Stick with the premiums EX: 
Canadae - Wellness - Chicken Soup - Inova - Royal Canin - Solid Gold, etc.

There is a complete list of foods on this board. I think it is under Feeding you Puppy. Check it out!

Jeanne


----------



## Barb E

I love that picture!!
Dante is so jealous of all those Greenies!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif
Sometimes on the weekend I'll go to my favorite coffee shop and take Dante with me. One of the women always comes out to say hello to us. Dante always sits in front of her for some petting, unless he has a Greenie. Then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/33_rofl.gif he simply turns his back to her and continues chewing away. No aggression, no noise, just turns around. It's a hoot!!


----------



## Barb E

Dante is on a 1/2 raw diet. He gets TimberWolf Organic kibble in the morning and Columbia River Natural raw http://www.columbiarivernaturalpetfoods.com/ at night. I throw in a Turkey Neck three times a week and a lamb bone on the weekends. He's looking forward to this afternoon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## mjbgsd

I forgot to put on here that Cody has been eating IVD potato and venision because of how bad he has allergies to certain foods.


----------



## Lovetullys

I am currently feeding Canidae and Eagle Pack Holistic, I am getting ready to swith them to Innova Evo
Murphy is very itchy and I/m hoping this will help. Sophie is getting tired of Canidae, I think, she has been on it since 6 weeks


----------



## Keyra

B.A.R.F./Raw all the way! Switched Freja to raw as a puppy while dealing with pano. Cleared up right away and is the most healthy and beautiful GSD. Not to mention some beautiful big clean white teeth from chewing those raw bones!
Cheers!


----------



## idthornell

Fed Freya BARF for 2 years and just switched (today, in fact) to Innova EVO. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Kris

Nutro Natural Large Breed

Check out their website for the frequent buyer program - they send you coupons!!!
Nutro Web Site


----------



## Heidi's Mom

Ditto for Heidi.

We started with Purina One and then upgraded after coming to this board. She liked Chicken Soup but her stools were always on the loose side. We switched to Blue Buffalo but she wasn't real crazy about that. Now, she's been on Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult for a month or two and she loves it. Cleans out her bowl almost every time.

I thought I had a picky eater on my hands but maybe she just didn't like the food I was feeding.


----------



## avatar

I feed Raw Beef.


----------



## srfd44-2

I just switched Kai over to Innova Evo and Platinum Performance as a supplement. He was on RcGS24, but itched like crazy. Then on Natural Balance, but after three weeks would not eat it. He eats the Evo dry, where before I always had to mix in can for him to eat.


----------



## watchme

for the past month and a half shadow has had natures recipe venisin and rice and guess what NO MORE ALLERGIES no more itching! its fantastic! i put a little warm water on the night time meal he loves it.


----------



## Lyn

I feed my girl Eukanuba and she's very healthy, beautiful shiny coat and never has dry skin.


----------



## celtickel

Has anyone used Timberwolf? My trainer just reccommended it.


----------



## rematworknew

Natural Balance Allergy Formula (Venison)


----------



## selzer

I believe it is the Nutro Natural. In any case it is the Nutro Large Breed lamb and rice formula that I hope will help as the younger is always scratching and the older one gets the dreaded hot spot and ear infections. I heard that maybe they were caused by a food allergy so I went from chicken based large breed Iams to the lamb based Nutro. No results yet.


----------



## monk

I now feed Blackwood 2000, a super premium performance food for large breed puppies. Here's the link... http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/bw2000.htm 
When I was importing titled adult Dobermanns I fed Iams and Eukanuba exclusively, that was prior to the ingredient change.


----------



## Luke11

[ QUOTE ]
I believe it is the Nutro Natural. In any case it is the Nutro Large Breed lamb and rice formula that I hope will help as the younger is always scratching and the older one gets the dreaded hot spot and ear infections. I heard that maybe they were caused by a food allergy so I went from chicken based large breed Iams to the lamb based Nutro. No results yet. 

[/ QUOTE ]



I feed combo of raw/Canidae/Newman's Own Organic. My newly rescued dog was on Nutro with her previous owners. Her coat is way nicer and she seems more energetic now that she is fully switched over. Also her tongue was way lighter than my other dog as if some anemia present (though vet check was that she was okay over all) and now it is almost the same color as the other dog's.


----------



## zeus

Sometimes store brand. Right now Science Diet. Sometimes Pedigree. It depends. I wish that we could pick on food though, but it's hard because some stores don't carry the food we want. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif


----------



## angelaw

[ QUOTE ]
Has anyone used Timberwolf? My trainer just reccommended it. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Someone above posted using it. I've recently started using it along with RAW. website is Timberwolf Organics 
Dogs seem to like the food. The chicken/herb formula smells really good, lol. My male with allergies is on the fish formula. It's been a wk, and so far no ear infection or visits to the vet for cortisone shots. I like the timberwolf since you can feed it by itself or with raw, it's good either way /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## alanc

I've been feeding Zoe Exclusive brand dog food www.pminutrition.com. Buy it at the feed store and after 6 bags the next one if free.


----------



## RomansMom

They get Chicken Soup!


----------



## danandlexasmom

Eukanuba...but am considering going to that mixed with rice and boiled hamburger.


----------



## Joey

Greta and Charlie are in Chicken Sou[ but it hard to get it.


----------



## rinalpn

I loved Artemis but the shipping and waiting for the food was starting to be more problems than beneificial. That's when I found Chicken Soup, now that is what he gets and he does great on it. Not to mention I can pick it up locally. I won't feed him anything else, even my breeder asked what I was feeding him because his coat and attitude was better than his siblings!!


----------



## majornencore

major came to me on pedigree, but i have switched him to purina since i feel its better for him, and he loves it!at the moment he's eating 4 cups purina one weight maintence; maintaining his weight has been a huge issue( when i got him he was 68 lbs, he dropped down to 65 from a respitory infection, and is now 80 lbs)and now that he looks healthy i'd like to keep him that way. on occasion he'll have some of our left overs, but i prefer that he eats his own food. At night he also gets 8 tablets of brewers yeast w/ garlic fro his skin and coat - it really does help with the shedding! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## rinalpn

Chicken Soup


----------



## VTcoach

I'm using Canidae.


----------



## Kuklasmom

Fromm Family Salmon.

Here's their Web page with the ingredients list: web page


----------



## susiqusi

Switched from Royal canin to Innova (which was good but not easy to find always) to Flint River ranch - they deliver to your door for free. My dog loves it and is doing very well!


----------



## vjt555

Eleven year old eats GSD 24 mixed wirh canned Canidae.
Younger ones eat flint river ranch-puppy and adult chow alternated with their fish and potatoes chow mix.
Cocker gets Steve's food-freeze dried fresh meat.


----------



## Jem

Diamond lamb and Rice


----------



## paulagregson

i am feeding My Zabrina on Jeames Well Beloved a natural food which she adores. i also mix fish or chicken with raw veggies which she also adores.


----------



## selzer

So why's it got to be RAW??? If you want to feed them meat why not cooked meat. Or does it just say raw? Salmonella goes around so often that I am a bit funny about handling raw meat at all. Does this stuff come pre-packaged or do you just buy meat in the store following the diet and give it to the dogs? 

I'd love to feed the dogs homemade chicken and rice, when I make it they love it, but there is no way I could do it regularly. On the RAW diet, is it all meat or is there rice or something else added?


----------



## GSDFan05

Charlie was on Nutro when I adopted him, but I've switched him to Canidae. I know that Nutro is a pretty good food, but on the Canidae his stools are firmer and he seems to be a lot more interested in eating now, I guess he likes the taste better? Anyway, Canidae for us. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## sheplover04

I've got a post elsewhere on the board about feeding my boys Purina One lamb and rice and was told it is "junk food." They seem to thrive on it, as did my last GSD, and the vet said they are at their perfect weight and very healthy. 
BUT< Chopper has developed a severe itching problem and i wonder if it can be food related, altho they have eaten Purina since they were puppies (after trying a couple other foods like Solid Gold, California Natural).
I have been thinking about Innova Evo but cannot afford to feed two of them a VERY expensive food. Have to check that out this weekend at the pet store.
I feed them their kibble and also raw meat several days a week, including turkey legs and wings, chicken drumsticks, hamburger (this I usually cook) and marrow bones with some meat.


----------



## agyoung

Life’s Abundance from www.healthypetnet.com/pawprintspets/
Best dog food I have found. Available only through internet but perfectly balanced with no byproducts or fillers. Pricey but my GSD is worth it. Coat, skin, teeth, and small poops make it worth while.


----------



## waltontl

Jo - Look at the ingredients in the Purina One. If fillers like Corn or other grains are near the beginning, then your Chopper might be getting allergic. It's very common. Also, any food using a more expensive meat (like lamb) probably has more fillers.

We use and like Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. Stupid name, but the dogs LOVE it. They are very healthy and poop very well. It's no more expensive than other so-called premium foods that aren't as good for the dogs. I think we pay $30 for a 40 pound bag.


----------



## susiqusi

other - eagle pack


----------



## hbhound

We use IAMS large puppy diet and her fur and skin have changed greatly to a nice shiny coat. I have been told that if your dog has dry skin that Fish oil pills work great to help with dandruff.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I am feeding my pup Eagle Pak Holistic series. He seems to like it and I like the supplements included in the kibble.


----------



## namemyne

I make the dogs moist food with some pumpkin, beef or chicken and some vegetables. The younger ones eat Royal kibble and my old boy eats Blue. I hope I have that right. LOL They also get yogurt and cheese for their dinner. I am learning to make their bisquits so I can monitor their fat intake as well as their vitamins. 

I think I have become a fanatic. LOL


----------



## GSDFan05

Charlie eats Canidae, and I am definitely an advocate for it. He was on Nutro when we got him, but since we switched his food it seems to have solved his dry skin problem, and the vet has declared him a 'picture of health.' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## sirlex1

I feed my 4-month-old, innova dry puppy food. I moisten it with warm water and he just loves it, he can’t wait to dig in. His coat is absolutely beautiful and his temperament and health couldn’t be better. Oh, his bowel movement is twice a day, once in the morn and then again after supper and solid logs /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

See Lex
http://www.geologicalwonders.com/welcome_page_new_009.htm


----------



## connies419

Homemade food.

Several years ago I adopted a dog (the first of two with the same challenges) with such bad allergies (food and environmental) that she had been given up because of her health problems. Her family had unexpected twins (humans!) and couldn't affort Luna's vet care. Neither could I, but I didn't have twin babies. 

Luna was already deaf from repeated ear infections with underlying causes of the digging and scratching and the break in the natural defense from all the allergies.........

So it was sink or swim.........there was no commercial food that didn't contain at least one of the allergens identified in the blood panel I finally had done (and wish I had done sooner). 

So I started reading. The internet was in its infancy and the vet(s) knew very little about canine nutrition except what the commercial food companies told them.

My education advanced by mega-leaps once the web became the great resource it is now.

Anyway, her itchy, scratchy, steroid-dependent life was changed immeasurably by homemade food (and by the environmental allergy desensitizing injections made up for her by the lab that did the blood work). The shots took months to work, but the diet change had immediate results.

The rest of her life was SO improved when those allergies were controlled (not cured.......controlled)!

And the homemade food --- it probably was not perfect at first, but it was always better for her than commercial foods. And when I saw the improvement in her energy, coat, looks, weight, and everything else........well, it made it a very simple decision to stay with it when I had a second dog with serious allergies. I would have whether the allergies were involved or not, by then, having learned how to do the prep efficiently and using the freezer, etc. 

It's a big undertaking at first, but the learning curve levels off fast, I learned.

So......homemade was really my only reasonable choice with Luna, but I'm glad I started it. I expect that I will always make the dog's food.


----------



## kenny

Solid Gold with missing link supplement and veggies and raw meaty bones


----------



## raysmom

Solid Gold Holistic Blendz and we mix Nupro Joint Care Supplement with it.


----------



## dog_diva

<font color="red"> Flint River Ranch Fish and Chips. </font>


----------



## ZanesMom

Zane eats Wendy Volhards Natural Foods diet. He is so beautiful, glossy coat, bright eyes...big white flashing teeth. He weights 87 pounds, perfect for him...he maintains that weight on 3 cups of food a day.


----------



## Maraccz

Nutro Natural Large Breed Lamb & rice, Prozyme & missing link. Money is tight, so for us it is the best food for the money. Maybe with my new job...


----------



## rleng616

Prairie Lamb & Rice


----------



## LuvMyBrandi

Innova EVO (sprinkled with some FETA cheese )


----------



## mjbgsd

I feed Cody Simply Natural and Isa Solid Gold with sea meal and flaxseed supplements. I need the sea meal because that'll get the pink pigmentation out of her nose.


----------



## GuinnessGSD

I am feeding her eukanuba puppy.


----------



## jeepgal98

Eagle Pack Holistic Duck Formula...Maxine also gets a couple of tablespoons of pumpkin. She's had soft stool since she was a pup, but ever since we switched her to Eagle Pack, added pumpkin, and given her Eagle Pack Holistic Solution supplement, she finally has firm stool!


----------



## meritprint

timber wolf


----------



## annie04

Geezzz....I won't even tell youu all what I'm feeding my dogs...I would be banished to h--...but they are all three very healthy...shiny coats...happy dogs...would love to feed the B.A.R.F. diet..but with three dogs over 70lbs..I just cant do it...Hard enough feeding my husband meat and potatoes everynight...But my Chief puppy eats all my garden vegtables...love carrots, peas, radishes,anything I pull out of my garden...


----------



## annie04

call me dumb...im sure your not talking about cambells chicken soup...what is chicken soup diet ?


----------



## AniasGSDs

[ QUOTE ]
call me dumb...im sure your not talking about cambells chicken soup...what is chicken soup diet ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif

Its a brand of dog food. Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. web page


----------



## CarolK

Royal Canin GSD 24


----------



## brianaashton

I checked other also...we feed Flint River Ranch, it's a super premium all-natural healthy dog food. They are based out of Riverside, CA and you can get on their auto-ship plan for free and they ship you food whenever you need it. I have them ship every 21 days for my 2 dogs and it is working beautifully. You should definitly check into it www.frrco.com!!


----------



## kodysmummy

California Natural. So far, it's been the only brand of food that doesn't turn Kody's stomach into knots. He's got colitis and a very sensitive belly. CN and pure pumpkin keep him a regular boy!


----------



## dog_diva

<font color="red"> Hope nobody whacks me upside the head but I feel ProPlan for sensitive skin and stomach...no corn or wheat. Dogs are doing great! Good weight, small, firm stools, fewer times per day, very shiny coats, healthy skin, they like it. I've fed FRR, Wellness, CS, Natural Balance and several other of the 'high end' brands. None agree with the dogs as well as the ProPlan. </font>


----------



## MacysMom

We were feeding Chicken Soup and Macy just stopped eating. We switched to Royal Canine last week and she is eating again with glee.


----------



## JasperLoki

Timberwolf Organics (Southwest Chicken And Herb).


----------



## Sweeper

California Natural Lamb and Rice


----------



## Pat Moreno

Eagle Pack Holistic Lamb. Our three have done excellent on this food.

Pat
Blackie, Sammy & Halley


----------



## ldpeterson

Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice


----------



## JasperLoki

Timberwolf Organics (Southwestern Chicken) and (Black Forest).

Jack


----------



## Ben2

Natural Balance Ultra Premium


----------



## marjorie

Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato, 2 sardines daily, 2 cloves fresh garlic daily, 2 teasp olive oil daily, fresh cooked veggies, dry mustard and dry ginger.


----------



## MyGSDBuster

New to the RAW diet


----------



## ded37

Does anyone have experience with or comments about Pinnacle Canine Allergy-Free Duck & Potato Dry Formula?


Contains Organically Grown Quinoa 
Mixed Dehydrated Vegetables 


98.5% Oxygen Barrier Bag 
• Improves Palatability 
• Prolongs Vitamin Potency 
• Protects Against Oxidation 
• Locks Out Moisture & Pests 

We use a high oxygen barrier material that significantly reduces the transmission of nutrient-destroying oxygen, which insures that your dog’s food will be fresh and delicious when you open the bag. Pinnacle should be consumed within 90 days once the Stay-Fresh seal is broken.

All Natural Ingredients Plus Essential Vitamins & Minerals with Added Probiotics: 

Duck Meal, Potatoes, Oatmeal, Duck, Oat Flour, Potato Fiber, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Toasted Oats, Flax Seed, Quinoa, Grapeseed Oil, Lecithin, Rosemary, Sage, Papain, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Bifidum Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Licheniformis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Lactis Fermentation Product, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Riboflavin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, d-Biotin, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Cobalt Carbonate.

Guaranteed Analysis 

Crude Protein not less than 23.00% 
Crude Fat not less than 13.00% 
Crude Fiber not more than 3.50% 
Moisture not more than 10.00% 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids not less than 2.45% 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids not less than 0.76% 

Caloric Content 
Calorie Content kcal/kg 3,462 
Calorie Content kcal/cup 381 


Thank you.


----------



## dragon181

we feed with the american dry food Nutrina ( sp )
they get somtimes nice things to add but most of the time is only dry food


----------



## xibo

I feed Eagle Pack Large Breed Puppy right now and think it's super. Darwin seems to as well! His coat is absolutely beautiful and he's happy and healthy and growing at a great rate. He also gets carrots and cucumbers to chew on, sweet potato sometimes, banana, apple, yogurt and chicken. He's a great little dog and this diet seems to be really working for him.


----------



## StephenV

Solid Gold Hund-n-flocken mixed with Shed-Stop supplement oil.
Sophie is adopted and a picky eater (I think she was raised on canned alpo). The best way to put it is she doesn't seem to dislike Solid gold any more than regular dry kibble so that's what she's on.


----------



## CMorton

In the process of switching all of my dogs to a raw prey model diet.
Catherine


----------



## drkcloud4u

Unfortunately I had to switch my dogs back to Purina One recently cause I lost my job, they were eating Authority Adult Formula With Real Lamb. I plan on going back to it slowly as this Purina food runs out(mixing it).


----------



## MonicaP

One gets Royal Canin Maxi Light and the other gets **** van Patten's Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice... Got pretty good results from Nutro Naturals Large Breed too, but then I got a dog with allergies to EVERY thing...


----------



## lsoilm1936

Lets see. Kaspar started out on Purina One, then went to Chicken Soup, then Royal Canin, then Nutro Beef and now is on Nutro Chicken and Oatmeal for sensitive stomachs. I must admit the 'gas-attacks' have gotten MUCH better! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/10_eek.gif


----------



## Blyker

My favorite name brand is Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Dog Food.
Science Diet and Eukanuba are good because they can afford the topmost veterinarians and other specialists, plus Eukanuba adds enzymes that prevent tartar build up. However, they don't use the best quality meat.
Purina Dog Chow is fine when you didn't have time to stop at the pet store and you have to run into a 24-hour deli.
Alpo, Pedigree, Mighty Dog, etc. are more concerned with taste than quality.
Innova, Canidae, California Natural, and other new-age natural foods use quality products, but too many unnecessary ones, which could cause allergies and enteritis/colitis. 
Wellness is great, but too expensive.
Raw meat is harder to digest and may contain worm eggs and cysts and bacteria. Don't believe that raw meat contains active enzymes. Enzymes are activated only in living tissue, not in dead flesh. Your body builds its own enzymes from amino acids available in your food. 

I feel that the best way to feed your dog is cooked food at about 3-1 ratio of meat to carbs (rice or potatoes) and supplement the diet with bonemeal (not bones, for easier digestion), dog vitamins, and preferably fatty acids (fish oil, or similar). Depending on your dog's stools, you might want to add fiber (metamucil, vetasyl) and good bacteria (yogurt w/ live cultures, Benebac, or L.acidophilus capsules). For teeth, you can get commercially prepared bones, enzyme treated rawhides (such as C.E.T.) and research showed that tomatoes may be beneficial as well. For electrolytes, you can add table salt and salt substitute (potassium chloride) or occasionally give your dog Gatorade, Powerade, Pediolyte or Rebound for Dogs.


----------



## kwk

Well, we started with Piper on Purina One, then to Purina Pro. He didn't seem to love either one, sometimes skipping a feeding, and a couple of timmes skipped eating for the whole day! We called the vet about other brands, and his tech told us that we should not change to anything else, that Purina Pro was fine, and he would eat when he was hungry. She said that we must determine what he would eat, not him...We then tried him on Nutro. He ate a bit more if we mixed it with canned and a little warm water. Presently, we feed him Royal Canin. Sometimes he will eat his morning and evening meal, sometimes just one or the other. I'm almost embarassed to admit that with Piper just 9 months old, we are going to try yet another brand. I've now sent for a trial of Flynt River. Piper is healthy, quite thin, very active, definitely not food motivated. Maybe if the food was shaped like soccer balls?!


----------



## kwk

Oh, I forgot...we've tried Eagle Pack too! Our 10 1/2 yr old Chocolate Lab (Cocoa) loves the senior formula. Piper didn't seem to like the Eagle Pack any more than anything else we have tried for him, so, the hunt continues..maybe we should just pick the one that is most convenient to purchase? That would be Nutro or Royal Canin.


----------



## BevK

Elea came to us on Royal Canine but she had pudding poop. So we switched her to another premium food (forget which) with no improvement. Then we switched to RAW. Poop is good now, but she's a pickey eater and she thinks she's a tea cup shephard and has to have everything in bite size pieces. Cutting turkey wings and chicken legs in bite size pieces is a pain in the butt..lol When not getting her raw she gets Chicken soup. We started her on that when we had to go to Ohio for my mom's funeral and didn't have time to pack the raw stuff up. She does good on that but again, picky picky. She just eats small amounts at a time. 
She also gets glutamosine and vitamin c, salmon oil and vitamin e every day. 
I've never had such a picky eater tho. And she's a wierd eater. She eats after her exercise, then imediately has to go out and poop..lol
Gotta love 'em tho


----------



## watchme

purina puppy chow its the only thing she will actually EAT! we did have her on the stuff the breeder sent but she had diarea *spelling* bad! since switching her she has normal poop and seems to be doing very well


----------



## TravasG

There are many good brands of food out there but I do believe you should stay away from anything that does not include a meat as their first ingrediant! Also any dog food with the word CORN or WHEAT in their food are foods you should not think twice about feeding to your pets! I don't care how much money a company has in it's budget to pay for scientists and marketing to create an appealing food for the public! Beneful is just one good example of that!!!

Oh yah! I feed Canidae All life stages. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## dmiller

I have been feeding my dog Iams but I have been reading more and more and thinking of swithching to Nutro. After she had surgery last year for bloat I am cautious with everything. Another reason i am considering switching to NUtro is she has been itching and I wonder if it's the food.


----------



## KirasMum

Both Kira and Benny are getting Supercoat. and as the name suggests they have super coats! lol, but i havent experienced any problems with this food and they do get chicken mince and veges when i can give it to them. The both love the kibble but Benny tends to eat it too fast without chewing and ends up choking on the dry kibble so he gets his kibble in a bowl full of water so he has to swallow it!


----------



## KirasMum

Oh and one food i tried them on (think it was lucky dog) gave them the worst smelling bright green poop, and they were pooping about 4 times a day! was not good but i had brought a 20kg bag! will never buy it again as i had to sell the rest of the bag to my parents dog who didnt seem to have any problem with it.


----------



## nwhiker

Flint River Ranch kibbles (with a bit of cottage cheese mixed in).


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Was feeding Iams large breed puppy...
now am feeding Nutro Natural Choice lamb and rice...so far so good...


----------



## meike

I'm Currently feeding Canidae, but I'm thinking of switching to something else. I have a 1yr old Female GSD. When we got her at 8weeks she was on a mixture of costco brand canned food and kibble, the breeder had been feeding her nutro natural soaked in milk. We fed her the costco brand for about three days and switched her to Canidae. No change in the stool during the switch. For a few months I tried adding some veggies and dairy to see what she liked. . .but everything gave her and upset stomach. I stopped with the extras, hid the garbage can, stopped giving treats except for the Canidae brand treats (which don't cause an upset), but she still has stool on the soft side and it's a funky Brownish green color. Did anyone else have this problem while feeding Canidae?


----------



## LuvsDieter

We fed Dieter Prism Growth formula when we first got him so that he could gain weight. Once he got to a healthy size, we switched him over to the Prism Adult Formula. I like it because we can get it at the local feed mill for a good price, it's produced locally (well, in southern Indiana and we're in Ohio) and it has a higher protein percentage that any other comparably priced food. Dieter seems to like it - shiny coat, small poos, and no skipped meals. Since he was used to catching his food, it took him a bit to get excited about kibble. An egg over it took care of that.

Prism Pet Food 

We also use their Maintenance formula for our cats and they love it.


----------



## Lyn

Eukanuba Lamb & Rice, Large Breed


----------



## Steffanie

We feed both our dogs, a golden and a shepherd, Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Dog Food. We started feeding it when the vet recommended it to help with the golden's allergies and because of the glucosamine, and when the shepherd came in we started feeding it to her.

I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Nutro lamb and rice for the adults
Nutro Large breed Growth control for my almost 11 week old!


----------



## Natasha

Tash was on IAMS Samrt Puppy large Breed when I got her and she is now on IAMS Adualt.


----------



## atuttman

I am giving my 8 month old GSD a mix of Abbidy Raw and Timber Wolf Dry. He loves the RAW much more than the Dry although he eats that as well. But I see him picking out the raw first. Dark nice stools. Would love to go totally RAW but my breeder freaked me out when she said that she went all RAW with one litter and they all wound up Anemic


----------



## atuttman

Zach was on Innova from birth. However I think they changed the recipe for all of a sudden all of he and all of his litter mates stopped eating it. I have since gone to Timberwolf while continuing the Abbidy RAW


----------



## rleng616

We are feeding a Home Cooked diet for our GSD from a book called - "What to feed your German Shepherd Dog" by WD Cusick. We love it!


----------



## Odimus

right now she is eating Blue Buffalo and Newman's Own...she loves them both...


----------



## Nookmom

Right now she is on the Pedigree large breed the other family was feeding her. I am going to transition her to Nutro.


----------



## 3dognite

We feed the Nutro Natural Dental. Amazing how quickly doggie breath cleared up after starting on it. All do well, except Rebel, who needs "encouragement" to eat anything. I finally caved and mix either canned dog food in with his or ground beef/rice if it's around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif He's such a GOOFBALL!


----------



## JeffM

Kirkland Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Wyatt

Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult


----------



## Dearne

We feed Rex RAW food, he has mince vegies and loves rice, I was curious regarding garlic, and how much you can include in your dogs diet. Currently in Australia we are being warned off including garlic as it can contribute to anemia. Any ideas? We also have an excellent product called Vets all Natural, which I am in the process of getting for Rex, it is a grain, herbs vegies, and vitamins, that you soak in water and mix with raw meat. Our cat has been eating it for 71/2 years he used to suffer with a sort of irratable bowel problem, he also recently ate some dried dog food of Rex's and had blood in his stools. Rex is off those I can tell you..great thread


----------



## rosalynn

<font color="blue">Nutro Large Breed Puppy</font>


----------



## jewel3108

i was wonderin wat sort of food is best for a GSD that is just 1 yrs old, i have only had him for a while and he seems to not really like royal canin. Some GSD owners give their dogs real meat is this good??


----------



## whitney

I feed Blitz Nutro Natural Lg Breed...always have. He has a nice coat and small (well, pretty small) poops...I am thinking of doing a bit of raw too.


----------



## SimplySleepie

I feed Ghost Wellness. 50% puppy, 50% adult food.


-Kris


----------



## Lilo

I feed Lilo Kirkland Lamb and Rice or
Kirkland Chicken and Rice


----------



## pussnrowl

Saint has raw meat vegies mixed with Hills puppy large breed, next month when she turns 1 I will feed her only raw meat


----------



## SunCzarina

Morgan was on neura wellness until just this week when she showed an interest in Organix. She has always been a picky eater but keeps asking for seconds of this stuff.

Bonus - it was on this short list of kibble my vet recommends (the practice doesn't sell food so I trust him!) His recommendation was based on some recent data he'd read about meal mites causing dogs immune systems to go into hyperdrive - which Morgan's is right now. Poor girl is on prednizone for a horrible case of collie nose.


----------



## pupresq

Innova (green bag, not Evo) for most of them and Science Diet ZD ultra for the allergy queen. 

We used to feed Solid Gold but stopped being able to buy it locally. I've been extremely happy with the Innova both for dogs and cats - nice coats, good stools, and they love it. The only problem I've seen is that they want to put on weight with it so you have to be careful how much you feed.


----------



## Need4spd

Just made the switch from Purina Dog Chow, tried Pro Plan for a bit, then tried NutroMax briefly which didn't go over well at all with my GSD, although my Pit seemed to at least like the taste of it, and now we're going to try Canidae. I've been wanting to try the Canidae as I've read a lot of good things about it, and I finally found a nearby pet store that sells it. I'm really hoping they both like it and do well on it. Having done all the research recently that I have about food, I really feel awful about having had them on the Purina products (Puppy/Dog Chow) in the past.


----------



## Doreen210

Right now I am feeding Jake Eukanuba large breed puupy food.He seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## myGSD

i feed Hoshi homemade raw food


----------



## dshell74

I currently feed my boys Petsmart's Authority Harvest Baked but will be switching to Kirkland's Chicken and Rice. My GSD/dob mix has a sensitive stomach and most foods that we have tried give him terrible gas, and, to boot, he is a picky eater. He would only reluctantly eat several of the super premium foods that I've bought.


----------



## Chelsea

I am currently feeding my baby girl Royal Canin. Once she is 15 months old there is a Royal Canin line that is made especially for German Shepherds. So that is a plus.


----------



## michele12

I have always fed raw. He won't eat anything else. Looks great and vet is impressed with his health. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## JC415

Max is eating Pro Plan puppy food for large breeds. He seems to like it and has gained 15 pounds in the month we have had him.


----------



## Chelsea

I feed my little girl Royal Canin large breed puppy food (dry)


----------



## ken k

Max was raised on Royal Canin large breed puppy food, and is now on royal Canin #24,


----------



## Doreen210

I'm in the process of switching from Eukanuba LB puppy food over to Nutro Ultra LB puppy food.


----------



## GillyGirl

I'm feeding my three month old Nutro AB puppy food, but will probably switch, as jakesmommy did, to the LB. Gilly seems to react better to the Nutro than she did to the Euk, as well. 

jakesmommy and I almost incited a riot on this topic, didn't we? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif 

Jason


----------



## Doreen210

[ QUOTE ]

jakesmommy and I almost incited a riot on this topic, didn't we? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif 


[/ QUOTE ]

Jason. I recall that we did. I really do like the Nutro Ultra LB puppy and so far Jake seems to really like it too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## nitros_mommy

We have tried Nitro on everything and the Nutro Rice and Lamb is about the only one he can stomach. Everything else seems to have Corn Gluten meal in it, even the chicken and rice nutro does. Oh and Royal Canin doesn't, neither does Solid Gold Wolf King.

We also cook chicken livers as a treat too.

We found out he was really allergic to Corn when we put him on Bil Jac, as i had friends that were raving how wonderful it was. It's cost me almost $1000 to put Nitro right after he ate Bil Jac.


----------



## Dixiegirl

Greetings from Ok. Right now Dixie eats Purina puppy chow, large breed formula.


----------



## annekca

Natural Balance Reduced Calorie formula - Buddy's coat is beautiful!


----------



## JasperLoki

Timberwolf Organics (Southwestern Chicken and herb). 

Jack


----------



## hanslieb

Wellness...absolutely love the results!...a beautiful coat, and gives lot's of vigor..


----------



## denisealan

Sophie has food allergies which limit our possibilities, most of the high end foods contain eggs or kelp--both of which exacerbate her symptoms. SO... we are working with raw meat (no lamb, you guessed it she's allergic) and are adding Dr. Harvey's dry mix. She is glowing, now if we could just do something about her allergy to grass!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

Bandit and Springer get IAMS Large Breed
Natasha IAMS Mini Chunks.


----------



## jeffreyzan

Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice dry mixed with PP LR canned. 
I feed about 7cups + 1 can a day


----------



## CherryCola

I havr to admit, I feed Bakers Complete, by Purina in beef and vegetable flavour. It was a last resort though. I tried so many different foods and they all either made him sick, gassy, or 'loose', so I tried Purina and he was fine with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/16_shrug.gif


----------



## brendella

I feed them the "Chicken Soup" dry food and loads of "Old Mother Hubbard" treats! They are organic adn my dogs love them!
Brenda


----------



## nitros_mommy

[ QUOTE ]
I feed them the "Chicken Soup" dry food and loads of "Old Mother Hubbard" treats! They are organic adn my dogs love them!
Brenda 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nitro LOVES the Bac'N'Cheez Old mother Hubbard Treats!!!!! They smell pretty good too for dog treats, and like you said all natural and organic!


----------



## lorriekirby

I'm feeding UB Nutro Ultra for large breed. He had severe skin problems in his early puppy days, and he was picky about what he ate. This food he really likes and it makes his coat look beautiful.


----------



## GSDcandidate

Zero was on nutro, got bored with it , now on Royal Canine germen shepherds formula + some nutro wet food pouches + the occasional slice of turkey or ham from the fridge


----------



## Josie/Zeus

BARF


----------



## Lillster

Canidae. Rommel is not really intersted in many others - unless of course it's my husband's cooking...they are two peas in a pod.


----------



## Chato

Purina pro plan food for large breeds. 

He just love it.


----------



## viper133

We feed our dogs canidae (no corn, wheat and by-products), but we've just switched it from purina a month ago.

btw, they eat pretty much any brand of kibble, but i just want the best for them.


----------



## QueenMyu06

Diamond Pet Food and Raw Meat (sep.) I don't mix it. It's better that way, hair skin and coat isn't flaky or dry, it has a beautiful shine, I use to feed her puppy chow,she didn't like it,plus her skin was dry. Thats a thing of the past /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/24_hello.gif


----------



## fredj

I am currently feeding my 10-18 mo. old GSD Pro Pac LBP. I don't know if any of you have ever heard of or tried this food, but I think it is mostly found in the northeast U.S. I get it from a local pet store that just so happens to have one of their old distributors working for them so they order it in. I do seem to be having good results with it because my rescue has gained 6lb. in only 2 and 1/2 weeks. He is still only a very skinny 57lbs., but his coat, eyes, skin, and poop all look better. I also feed two whole eggs three times a week. I can get Nutro, and Chiken Soup but I dont really know if they are any better than what I am feeding right now. The vet said he is a very large dog and should weigh 75+lbs. right now, so you can see he has prob. never hd food as good as what he is getting, I know before I rescued him he went 5 days without food and very little water in mid 90degree weather. If you guys have any suggestions I am open to new ideas. I love this site and have learned many interesting things in such a short time. Thanks, Tim.


----------



## RUGER1

Royal Canin for now. Switching to Timberwolf or Solid Gold


----------



## Louise1

Royal canin too, every so often i mix some tripe in for her.


----------



## VanHelsing

All my dogs are on Nutro with glucosimine and chondroitin(I think I spelled that wrong) so far, it's been a blessing. It took my antique shep from being stiff and almost unable to get up in the morning to being able to walk. We had our little pup on a puppy food, but he refused to eat it in favor of the Nutro.


----------



## Dwaine

My dogs are on CommonSense raw diet.


----------



## rolereversal

Hank (3month wgsd) is on authority large breed puppy.


----------



## Elaine

My dogs are all raw fed.

Elaine and the herd


----------



## Debsky

To those of you whose dogs are "raw fed"....can you elaborate more on what a "raw" diet for your dog(s) involves/includes. Thank you!


----------



## Vertigo75

Timberwolf Organics


----------



## BarronsMommy

Nutro Natural Adult Lamb and Rice


----------



## tracyc

Hi New Hampshire. For lots of info on Raw Feeding check out that section of this site--there's a whole section dedicated to discussions about raw. 

But the short answer is: it means feeding your dog raw meat and raw bones--a species-appropriate natural diet.


----------



## will_and_jamie

Canidae All Life Stages. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## geokon_2000

[ QUOTE ]
To those of you whose dogs are "raw fed"....can you elaborate more on what a "raw" diet for your dog(s) involves/includes. Thank you! 

[/ QUOTE ]

When I started this site was invaluable! I use Lauri's breakdown as much as I can.

http://www.rawdogranch.com/rawdiet.htm


----------



## rottn_love04

It took me forever to find food for Keenyah that worked...She has an extremely sensitive stomach. But i found it....It's called Fromm Family Four Star Nutrionals Whitefish and Potato. She does amazing on it...No more loose stools, no more dandruff or goopy eyes......


----------



## DFrost

I am currently feeding 42 working dogs. They all eat Nutro Max, except for one sensitive stomached GSD that gets Nutro Lamb and rice. I've been feeding the same food for the past 17 years and have had no problems. 

DFrost


----------



## Crxtasy

I recently switch my puppy over to FROMM. I noticed it's not really mentioned on the boards, but he's has adjusted to it very well. The ingrediants all look very good as well! Take a look ! http://www.frommfamilyfoods.com/


----------



## BubbaBug

We feed ours Old Roy Kibbles & Chunks


----------



## mommydog

nutro natural here, once over a year will be on EVO


----------



## Barbara22

We use Nutro too!


----------



## Lilo

Use to Feed my dogs Kirkland Signature, but are now on Canidae and loving it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Spitfire22

Been on ORIJEN for 1.5 mos now and he seems to be doing great, itchies are almost gone and I don't have to mix canned anymore.


----------



## gsd4me

We feed cali natural to apollo, he has allergies. 

And our other 2 dogs (lab & min pin) we feed nutro natural lite or cali natural reduced cal.


----------



## marie0414

Both my dogs are doing well on Eagle Pack.


----------



## Ursa Lunar

Eagle Pack here, too - gotta love the benefits of a high quality kibble (better health = less vet bills & heartache)


----------



## JessicaMN

Canidae here and doing great!


----------



## Barb E

Dante is fed Candiae All Life Stages and once or twice a week a raw turkey neck replaces a meal


----------



## Talonstorm

I feed Innova to my crew.

Tina


----------



## wolfstraum

Eagle Pack - lamb or fish, alternatively

EP large breed puppy for the pups

Lee


----------



## danandlexasmom

Iams Weight Management


----------



## traceandreis

Burns dry food. I never saw a mention of it on the site. My trainer highly recommended it. ...and I mix in a bit of Solid Gold canned.


----------



## JFoster

The breeder started Zeus on a mix of soft and dry Iam's so we continued on with it at first. Now we are slowly moving over to a mix of soft and dry Eukanuba. Mostly dry right now but some soft mixed in... We might try the Eukanuba Lamb/Rice combo next.

Jon.


----------



## RUGER1

Solid Gold WolfCub /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santasmiley.gif


----------



## SashaPup

Nutra Nugget. It is Sasha's 5th food but she is doing well one it.


----------



## dog_diva

I'm feeding Lassie Natural Way and have been for many months. Dogs love it and I love it. Shedding is now practically non-existant, wayyy nice little poops, no farts, energy, no eye boogers, no itching. Working great for mine.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## JFoster

Lassie Natural Way? Hmm... Little poops? Our backyard looks like a mountain range until scooping day.

Jon.


----------



## Guest

I feed Odin on Nurture Holistic Dog Food. It has all the right stuff and doesn't break the bank. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## rolereversal

I work at PetSmart, and I see a TON of people buying Nutro. It's not a bad brand, but there are definately better. I feed my dogs Authority. My mom had one of her Golden Retreivers on Nutro, and the other on Science Diet. I made her switch them to Authoirty. Science Diet got bought out about a year ago, and since have been putting more and more by-products in their food. This makes your dogs eat more, since the nutrition isn't there. They also go to the bathroom more, and it tends to be runny. Royal Canin, Authority, and Nutro are the top brands that we sell. Anyways... If you are on Iams or Science Diet... I'd suggest a change!


----------



## Guest

Nurture and Nutro are not the same thing.

http://www2.sunshinemills.com/


----------



## rolereversal

I know that... I was just saying what people buy the most at PetSmart... And it's Nutro. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## sueincc

I feed RAW (chicken, turkey, venison, bison, fish). I made the switch from Royal Canin to RAW with my new pup (now 13mo old). I keep THK Force in my Earthquake/Emergency kit.


----------



## Guest

[ QUOTE ]
I know that... I was just saying what people buy the most at PetSmart... And it's Nutro. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I see. Since your post came after mine and the names are similar I thought you'd misread my post.


----------



## JFoster

We've started to feed Zeus cooked Satin Balls along with his Eukanuba. When he sees them coming out of the freezer he goes absolutely nuts.

Jon.


----------



## artisgsd

We feed a mix of two different foods...Nutro Large Breed L&R (which they've been on since birth-well, you know) and Royal Canin GS 24. They do excellent on it and all of our fosters have done well on it too. We just started adding the RC 24 in the last 3 mos. I'm real happy with it and they seem to love it.


----------



## KariKeller

I feed my two Innova large Breed Formula. During the winter months when my husband hunts, we have the vennison ground into hamburger and they get about 1/2 a pound, each, every night with their dinner until it is gone. We give it to them raw. They absolutely love it.


----------



## GSD mum

I feed Innova EVO (both dogs & cats) No fillers, next best to raw. I can't say enough about it.


----------



## moparmisty

I was feeding my 5yr EPI the Royal Canin GSD 24 but since her activity level has decreased (due to structural problems)she gained considerable weight on it (even though I decreased the amount of food) so I've now switched her to Performatrim Ultra Salmon (weight loss product). Her coat shines, she has no more lick granulomas, her itching has been cut in half and she's slowly losing the weight that she'd gained. She's much more active and seems to be in much less pain.
I'm feeding my 8 month old pup, the Royal Canin LB 32 food as he seems to thrive on it but once he's over the year mark, I'll probably switch him to the Performatrim also just to make feeding time easier.


----------



## cebucha

We have always fed Sheba good old Purina Dog Chow. With her advanced years, we have shifted to Purina 1, just because they are smaller kibbles and easier for her to eat. Of course she loves potato chips, meat and potatoes and Mexican food (limited quantities). She'll even eat tobasco sauce...

Oddly enough, we went through a period a year ago where she wouldn't eat anything but the cats' food, so talked with the vet and he gave the go ahead to mix some of the cat food in her food to ensure that she was eating the dog food. Not ideal in general, but at her age???? We all feel it's more important that she is eating......our vet even tried it with his dog (12 years at the time) who wasn't eating.

We have been very fortunate through the years that she is a 'self-regulator' without any weight issues.


----------



## gracyelu

Holly is 5 months and it has always been hard to get her to eat. She picks and nibbles here and there. She has recently started eating almost a full cup of food in one sitting when I switched to Nutro Ultra for large breeds. It's all natural, no by products. She seems to really like the taste of it. I also mix it with Nutro bagged gravy mix. She definitely eats for taste. Another thing I've come across is Pet Botanics beef or lamb dog food roll (PetSmart). It smells like people jerky. I use it for training, but it is also used for fussy eaters. Just mix it in with their normal food. You should check that out as an option. Just cut the roll into tiny pieces. You can freeze the extra for up to 6 months, or refrigerate for up to 3 months. I like that it smells like people food. I've had people forage thru my fridge and find it all cut up in a baggie and start eating it. They like it until they ask what it is that they're eating. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## cooker105

Has anyone heard of Nutriene Holistic??

We were out looking at foods and this one was recomended. Its about $60 CAN per 18 kg bag


----------



## Tarvan

I am feeding Canidae (he had loose stools with Blue Buffalo).


----------



## gsdsaver

I feed both my dogs Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato dry and a little fromm canned Duck with of course Fromm Duck gravy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## JacnJoe06

I switched to Canidae and she loves it!!!!!!!!


----------



## linewalkin

I feed Askel Royal Canin German Shepherd 24
Jasmine gets Royal Canin German Shepherd 24 and Royal Canin Maxi Baby Dog 30, mixed half and half...because she has alot of weight to put on and her coat needs some work since being rescued.


----------



## SouthernBelle

We feed Canidae with raw mixed in.


----------



## burkjk

He is huge so whatever he wants....LOL


----------



## 3K9Mom

1/3 Canidae Lamb/Rice
1/3 Natural Balance Duck/Potato
1/3 Natural Balance Fish/Sweet Potato

It's taken me 8 months to get to this blend, which is perfect for my sensitive stomach, food allergic puppy. I hand-mix the three 30-35lb bags into a big Rubbermaid bin for the perfect kibble! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif

Finally, I have solid poop, no eye goobers and no itchies! 

Eureka!


----------



## nitros_mommy

I used to have Nitro on Nutro L&R Lge Breed, but cos of Allergies i switched him to Solid Gold Holistique, but i am not quite as bowled over by this one either, he's still a little itchy. I have been getting the samples of Evo.. So i am debating sticking to that. Khya is finishing the brand new bag of Nutro i bought the day before Nitro was switched. So lets see what happens.


----------



## GMaureen

Natural Balance. Good stools, etc. 

If you haven't seen this website, I recommend taking a look:
www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Jakoba

Gabby gets:
2/3 Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy 32
1/3 Timberwolf Wild and Natural
2 spoonfuls of Merrick canned. 

Wiley gets:
Innova Evo
2 spoonfuls of Merrick canned. 

They both get Natures Variety frozen beef medallions for treats. Gabby goes absolutely insane when she hears me opening the bag in the freezer for those.


----------



## towtrip

Nutro Ultra

Although I have also used Royal Canin Holistic Blend and was very happy with it -- it's just hard to find.


----------



## CherryCola

Just got Nutro's Lamb and Rice, shipped over from the US, and Cherry loves it! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## scotia2k7

Hmm - I might be about to throw a cat in here! - I had always fed a decent (so I thought) canned meat, and a good biscuit diet to my dogs, until I came across an article, whilst trying to say a kitten from FIP - what I read about "whats really in our canned pet meat" horrified me, and I slowly swapped to a fresh, raw diet for my animals.

So my pup who will be five months on April 14th, is fed a raw rota of chicken, beef mince, venison & fresh tuna steak, with an organic biscuit mix for "working dog puppies" that I get locally. Every four weeks, he gets a small organic lamb liver, (too often is toxic) & when the season comes he'll get pheasant too. When I brought him home he had a massive worm burden & under all the fluff, was very thin - it's taking time, but slowly he's putting on decent sub-cuta fat reserves, without being "podgy". The diet I want for him is as free of preservitives, additives & "that other 96%" that comes with canned meat as possible. He also gets raw egg mixed through once a week, & when he reaches about 12months, Ill include the "dreaded" green tripe in small amounts every month. 

So - his diet is preservitive, additive & chemical free (as far as is possible)!

Scotia & Vega (T)


----------



## Holmgirl15

royal canin GSD .... and at least some cheese or other people food on top for "inspiration"!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcornSmiley.gif


----------



## magpie

Natural Balance. We usually switch between duck/potato and venison/rice. (Frankie has food allergies.)


----------



## sigourneyananova

Purina Pro Plan. But I must be remiss. I see so many names of dog foods listed here I have never heard of before.


----------



## mfarabia

We feed Purina ProPlan Sensitive Skin and Stomach to the adults. It bypasses the common allergens of corn and wheat and is a salmon, rice and oatmeal based feed which the dogs all love. Easy clean up, gorgeous coats year round, and absolutely no skin problems of any kind in the 12 years we've used it.


----------



## J_Austin

My 2 guys and 1 gal all eat Canidae. By far the best food I've found ... though it does give them fish breath since fish is one of the meat sources.


----------



## Faith32

I feed mine Iams dog food, also once a day they get pedigree can. recently been thinking of trying something else with more meat ingredients I am going to try (chicken soup) seems like a very good food according to ingredience.


----------



## Strongheart

I just switched my dogs from Blue Seal Natural Dog to Dr. Pitcairn's natural diet for dogs. They seem much more excited at meal time.


----------



## srfd44-2

Natural Balance chicken dry and Nature's recipe can.


----------



## daniella5574

I have my GSD'S on Nutro Natural lamb and rice- I also noticed my younger Shepherd is extremely itchy and gets yeast infections in her ears. I am debating changing her to Science Diet sensitive skin, but I am not sure.


----------



## Robsmom

Bear gets some pretty wicked hot spots in the spring months, and since we've been feeding him Innova Evo large breed reduced fat, he hasn't had one in a loooong time. His coat is also beautiful with no more dry itchy skin.


----------



## GSD10

Mas is geriatric (only on paper) and gets Science Diet Senior Formula


----------



## genslerc

Science Diet - Large Breed


----------



## maryellen

jesse gets Merrick Canned Trout and Innova dry. 
the other 2 are on a raw diet. 
before that everyone was on Timberwolf http://www.timberwolforganics.com(they are not organic) and http://www.canidae.com


----------



## Clare

We've been on Canidae ALS for the last week and Sasha is loving it! She usually gets some chicken or ground beef in with it. For special occasions, she'll get some Merricks Grammy Pot Pie - her favorite!


----------



## robinhuerta

OK...lets talk complicated!!
here is our "feeding recipes"..

Weaning puppies ( 4weeks-8weeks):Royal Canin Maxi Baby Dog & K-9 Kraving Raw Diet, Peak Grow.

"Toddler puppies" (9weeks-6mos): National Puppy & K-9 Kraving Raw Diet, Peak Grow.

Senior puppies (6mos-12mos) :National Puppy & Merrick Can, "multi vits"..etc...

Adult Dogs (12mos-older) :National Performance, Merrick Can, Peak Performance,...etc

Pregnant Females : Royal Canin 42D, Peak Grow, K-9 Kravings, multi vits etc...
....also must add....every dogs diet is changed according to what is needed....stress levels, growth, age,.....

Just thought I'd share my feeding "night-mare"..hahahaha


----------



## nitros_mommy

I just changed my guys onto Natural Balance.. either the Duck and potato Allergy formula or the Sweet potato and Fish Allergy Formula.. to see if any of the grains are causing the allergies. We already knew about Corn. 

Nitro gets really bad hotspots too.. I think the next one is the innova Evo.. that's what i want to feed them, but finding a supplier here is not easy. Petland did it.. but they are franchised and not all stores carried it.. The one that did closed down! Sigh.


----------



## Robsmom

I've only found it at Global Pet Foods, I'm not sure if that's an exclusively Canadian company or not?


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo

I was feeding our Dogs Canidae but our GSD needed to put on a few extra pounds as he's really lean, but just feeding to much of that didn't help out.

We are now feeding them Go Natural 

http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=41


----------



## fransisca27

Solid Gold Wolf Cub, usually with salmon or chicken mixed in for extra protein... and I love it! My older gsd is so high drive and high energy that she burns caleries by just breathing (if we could all be so lucky) and I had a really hard time getting her to gain weight even feeding her 4 cups a day of Eukanuba (puppy). Switched her to Solid Gold Wolf King (adult version of what I feed now) and she finally started gaining. She was still pretty skinny though so I switched her to puppy until she maintains weight (she tried to eat Zoe's puppy food anyways). And now she is finally looking like she should . I also give NuVet Plus supplement to both my gsd's. Between the food switch and supplement, their coats are gorgeous! And they are very healthy.


----------



## karen forbes

Innova Evo


----------



## kelso

we were feeding royal canine until about 3 wks ago, I liked it, he like it too , but decided to now go BARF, the only thing i have noticied is less poo, less eye boogs, and an EXTREMELY excited pup to eat..but it does make it nice to train a sit, stay, he sits and stays but drools the entire time


----------



## redheadgirl

i have rocky on an all natural "raw" diet... so his main food consists of The Honest Kitchen with raw meat such as chicken, turkey, and beef! it works wonders for his skin, teeth... and his stool has less smell with no diarrhea!!!


----------



## stephcrawfish

i just got her canidae in yesterday... so i am weaning her now from the puppy chow.


----------



## selzer

All of mine, and my parents' two dogs are all on Canidae now. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## CWhite

California Natural Puppy Formula, Primal Foods Nuggets and NW Naturals Bars.


----------



## nitros_mommy

Ok well it seemed that there were still itch issues with the allergy versions of the natural balance.. so we found a place i can get Evo.. So both mine have been on Evo about a week and a half and seem to be doing a little better. I think the next step is going to be raw feeding if this fails. 

Wish us luck


----------



## buckeyek9

nutro's Lamb and rice.....Look in the ingrediate section of your dogfood, See BHT-BHA preservative in there? These preservatives were banned from human consumption due too causing cancer?
Some dogfood manfactures still use these preservatives in their dogfoods! Hmmmm last I heard 45percent of dogs get cancer!


----------



## DFrost

> Originally Posted By: John B.nutro's Lamb and rice.....Look in the ingrediate section of your dogfood, See BHT-BHA preservative in there? These preservatives were banned from human consumption due too causing cancer?
> Some dogfood manfactures still use these preservatives in their dogfoods! Hmmmm last I heard 45percent of dogs get cancer!


Of that 45 percent, are they the only ones that have BHT-BHA in their diet. Are any of the 45% on a food that does not contain those ingrediant. What is the average age of the 45% that get cancer. Is it the same type cancer of those that eat a diet with BHT-BHA. Just throwing figures around doesn't make anything a problem. Is it breed specific, type specific are they working dogs, house pets. So many questions so few answers. While I'm certainly in favor of feeding a good diet, throwing numbers around doesn't prove anything. In fact, I'd even like to see the study that has scientifically shown 45% of dogs that get cancer. I've been running a 45 to 50 dog police working kennel for nearly 20 years. That's a lot of dogs over the past 20 years. I can assure you 45% of our dogs do not, or did not have cancer. We've fed the same food during that entire period.

DFrost


----------



## AgileGSDLover

2 out of my 7 dogs have food allergies. Combine them and I cannot have ANY grain in my diet. So, on my search for a grain free food I found Timberwolf Ocean Blue. The dogs love it and are doing great on it. http://www.timberwolforganics.com


----------



## Jamie

Pinnacle and frozen raw Breeder's Choice patties.


----------



## Lovetullys

Innova Evo Red Meat


----------



## idthornell

We are grain free too- Innova EVO


----------



## GSD_NY

For our pup she eats Solid Gold WolfPup with 2 tablespoon of wet mixed in, planning to be moving her to a semi-raw diet in a week or so, then completely "raw"... 

GSD_NY


----------



## GSD_NY

As an update to my last post, my wife and I have been discussing the swithc over to a "raw" diet, and for now will just keep her on the SG kibble. One thing I wanted to add however is that usually her stools are soft but formed (not hard) or slightly loose. But every now and then there is one that has the consistancy of mixed cement. Not liquid by any stretch, but very very soft. Can't figure out why, since she eats the same thing 3 times a day. Could be her body is still adjusting to the switch from Hill's Science Diet? 

GSD_NY


----------



## Digger

Hello!

Just started my 3.75 month GSD on Raw, and her stools have been very stinky, and soft too. Maybe it takes awhile for the bowel bacteria to adapt


----------



## k9ma

Digger, take a moment to post on the raw diet forum! Let us know what you're feeding, and you may get some pointers.


----------



## dantesmom

Dante is now on Nature'sVariety Raw Frozen Diet -- chicken and turkey, and then also the lamb. It's more expensive than the Innova Evo that he was getting, but then I'd have to "spice" up the Evo with some extra meat and vegies to get him to eat it. Now I just put the raw food in front of him turn around once and it's gone! He's lost the weight that he needed to lose and has so much more energy now.


----------



## Carool

I give mostly Raw, given as Tom Lonsdale, but no raw pig.


Groetjes Carool


----------



## Powell

I feed her ( Jolene ) Precise Foundation which is grain free. I add a scoop of good canned food and a couple squirts of salmon oil.

Powell


----------



## Boxen

I've been feeding Nova Nutro Adult Glucosamine formula for a while. She sits awkwardly and I saw her hip pop once while she was running. 
Her vet saw some signs of potential displasia issues but said that for now the best thing is exercise, rest and a sturdy diet. 
Nova loves Purina Lamb and Rice with a little cottage cheese so I mix the two dog food brands up with her meals.


----------



## shan112005

King is on nutro max large breed puppy....also have all the treats they sell for puppies helike the one that looks like beef jerky aslo i mix in som nutro max canned food with his dry


----------



## surfcaster

Noah is on raw, but also for now because im still learning about raw and have just started ordering meats,he gets a bowl of exclusive,for large breed puppies, with two table spoons of yogurt 4 times a week, and three times a week an egg in it,he gets a whole chicken leg,or chicken breast with the ribs about 2 pounds for lunch, for dinner he gets steak with a small potatoe or some salad, and snacks are what ever my kids dont eat,,,,bowl of kix cereal,,hamburger,,bagel,,peanutbutter sandwich,,bologna and cheese sandwitch and the list goes on,,our vet said he is very lean,,what he eats in a day could fill me for three,,but no pano anymore.........


----------



## BucksMom

Eagle Pack Holistic Select Large and Giant Breed Puppy Dry Dog Food Formula


----------



## nellybelle

Feeding raw for several years now without problems. There might not be enough bone in your dog's diet, which would cause loose stools.


----------



## BratMom

Solid Gold Hundenflocken Adult, Lamb and Brown Rice.


----------



## shilohsmom

Mine are one Solid Gold Hundenflocken Adult Lamb & Rice too!!!


----------



## Superpup

We are feeding Nature's Variety, venison and some salmon and chicken. Nature's Variety has several different flavors, that are meant to be rotated, Cody likes the venison the most, I add some salmon and chicken, sometimes beef into the venison. His coat is gorgeous and his itchy skin is more oily now than it was before when I was feeding other foods! Highly recommended!


----------



## Superpup

Bucksmom,
how is the eagle pack for your dog? Seem to like it? We feed our cats Eagle Pack adult cat formula, and they are doing great on it! Never tried Cody on the Eagle Pack dog food, but like I said, it has done wonders to our cats!


----------



## BucksMom

Superpup,
Its the greatest food I have ever used, beleive me I have used several that have been posted here.


----------



## Jayda'sMyBaby

i Just switched from diamond to canidae original, I think my dogs are doing well on it so for i see a difference in my border collies coat and skin.


----------



## Lynnemd

BLitz is on Nutro Natural Choice for Large Breed dogs. He also gets about one cup of boiled ground beef, along with some fresh beef liver and a tablespoon of plain yogurt. 

It appears that there are some better kibble choices for him - I want to do some research, review ingridients, etc. so I make a good decision before changing.


----------



## Sadyrose

Mine are raw fed, the foster is on Nutro Natural Choice Venison and Brown Rice for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. I feel sorry for her, she does get a little raw here and there as a treat and really seems to like it.


----------



## CherryCola

After trying out a variety of different foods due to the fact that Cherry seems to have a sensitive stomach (and she's picky too!) we've finally found a combination that makes her poop nice and solid







I'm feeding James Wellbeloved kibble in White Fish and raw tripe. It's nice to see her get so excited for her food now too!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

I'm trying Deejay on Orijen now, still on the 50/50 with Bark at the Moon (week 1). 
From all that I have read this is the best food available, all Fresh, slow cooked.


----------



## Arobryn

Wow - a lot of great info here. We're getting our puppy Behringer right around Christmas and I've been doing a lot of food research. We already have one dog (a great rescue mutt) and I've thought once the pup's settled in we'd try moving them both to something better than IAMs. I've considered BARF, but the additional time is a concern - with an already busy schedule I'd rather spend that time with the dogs. I'll keep reading, though - I'd rather keep them healthy so I'm not spending that extra time at the end of their lives doing medications.

One question, though - I saw a lot of people voted for Nutro Naturals - how do you guys feel about the recent food recall? I noticed they had a number of products on the list.

~L'aura


----------



## csaiz

strictly RAW here
Mind you, I feed 6 dogs - about 10 pounds







of meat a day.

I should open my own butcher shop


----------



## Cindi D

Dakota is on Natural Balance Sweet Potato/Fish have been switching her slowly from Nutro (had a 40#bag to use up-almost gone).


----------



## Achielles UD

Right now some dogs are getting AvoDerm and some are getting Diamond. So far, so good


----------



## dee0486

my dog is doing a mixture of timberwolf organics and homecooked meal.. hes doing pretty good on it...


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Both my dogs are EXTREMELY picky eaters, we've tried everything...so now they both like a brand called DADS trailmix (you can get it at Kroger), and we always mix beef or chicken in it, and on occassion they get a boiled egg (which they love). Let's not forget the milk...Emma loves a bit of milk in her bowl of food.

I know Queen Emma should be still eating puppy chow, but she hates it and won't eat it, so I guess big dog food is better than nothing at all?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

> Originally Posted By: JenniferkyBoth my dogs are EXTREMELY picky eaters, we've tried everything...so now they both like a brand called DADS trailmix (you can get it at Kroger), and we always mix beef or chicken in it, and on occassion they get a boiled egg (which they love). Let's not forget the milk...Emma loves a bit of milk in her bowl of food.
> 
> I know Queen Emma should be still eating puppy chow, but she hates it and won't eat it, so I guess big dog food is better than nothing at all?


its totally fine that she is off of puppy food, in fact many people prefer to never use puppy food at all, but a good quality all lifestages food. by the way have you read the ingredients in the trail mix? it is based on corn, un-named meat sources, and by-products.







you may want to browse around the food section of this forum and read about quality dog food, another good website is 
www.dogfoodproject.com 

INGREDIENTS
Ground Yellow Corn, Soybean Meal, Meat & Bone Meal (Source of Beef Flavor), Animal Fat (Preserved with BHA), Poultry By-Product Meal (Source of Chicken Flavor), Corn Gluten Meal, Poultry & Liver Digest, Beet Pulp, Salt, Cheese Powder, Iron Oxide, Natural Flavor (Source of Bacon Flavor), Calcium Carbonate, Artificial Color, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid.


----------



## DakotaSpirit

I feed Nutro Natural Choice. If I had any Canidae or Evanger's dealers nearer I would rather feed that.


----------



## lar07

Blue Buffalo Wilderness+variety of grain free cans (evangers, nature's variety, and evo). My pup was on Pedigree first before I got him so it has taken more time to switch to a much better food. Canned pumpkin is our new friend.









I WANT to feed raw as my two little ones are on raw and are doing amazing, but I cannot afford to feed my gsd pup strictly raw at this time. We do the best we can! It is nice to see that people are learning more about what ingredients mean in pet food. !!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison formula. My GSD and Golden Retriever had been on Solid Gold WolfKing forever but changed b/c my Golden Boys skin ... they absolutely adore this Venison food.


----------



## rleng616

I mix homemade with Kibble and canned(Evangers Beef, Wellness, Canidae,mackarel). Although we feed both GSD's this, one especially is picky, picky and MORE picky - Likes variety

Bob


----------



## rleng616

I mix homemade with Kibble and canned(Evangers Beef, Wellness, Canidae,mackarel). Although we feed both GSD's this, one especially is picky, picky and MORE picky - Likes variety

Bob


----------



## artisgsd

Eagle Pack Holistic...


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison dry with a scoop of Wellness canned.


----------



## sd3567

The boys get Solid Gold Wolf King and Wolf Cub, plus some brolied chicken or meat.


----------



## Achielles UD

Switched again ... Now feeding Pinnacle to some of the dogs (allergy prone/weight needed) and Diamond to the others.


----------



## kgursky

I feed my girl raw.....I switched her when she was 5 months since she completely stopped eating kibble. Ever since she can't wait to eat and has a great coat.


----------



## Lynnemd

Nutro Natural Balance plus boiled ground beef and occasional doses of cottage cheese, plain yougurt or an egg. They also get a vitamin a day.


----------



## blackbirdzach

I've always used a combo of Pedigree dry and Pedigree wet. The ingredients in the dry are no better or worse than any other dry food, but the canned food has 4 sources of protein. I buy the "skin and coat" formula for my rescues. I've never had a dog that didn't eat it and they all have adjusted to it in a few days. 

A lot of times when I get a dog that is constipated or has the runs, I don't panic and I stick to the food. The pound is a very high stress place for a dog to be and can often cause digestion problems.


----------



## larrydee33

Pretty much feed raw lots of raw meat and some vegetables supplment with Canine Complete and Salmon oil In a pinch I use Orijen 6 fresh formula.


----------



## ResOps

Kaiya get Nutro Natural with a scoop of cottage cheese on her dinner serving. Also gets an egg and some bacon grease weekend mornings for breakfast.
Another thing all our dogs get is a cup of beer every Saturday (under Dads eye). I don't know if it is the solution but we have never had a flea problem and I attribute it to the brewers yeast.
Thats how a good German explains it anyway


----------



## Baby Byron

We cook our own dog food. I posted our "new and improved recipe" in our "Recipes" forum (under Health & Wellness). Basically I use my Crock Pot (I have a big, big one) and cook a huge batch every 2 weeks. Dogs are healthier, coats are gorgeous, the "poo-factory production line" has decreased to normal levels








Well, and I don't mean to scare anybody, but working in Animal Sciences/Vet Met we do get "tissue samples" from slaughterhouses a lot. And when we go get our tissues (tracts and such) usually we're directed to the part where the "materials for dog food" will be. The stuff that makes its way into kibble is just flat-out disgusting. We're not talking about meat here. We're talking about gobs of fat, intestines full of... "intestine matters" and so on,and so forth. Truth is, the only predators that eat that kind of stuff are the vultures. Nah... It does add to my schedule (on top of full time job, house, and two tots) but it is worth it. 
Hugs,
Ana


----------



## Sherush

Jesse our GSD 17 week old puppy is on Canidea he use to be on Science Diet but Canidea is way way better and solved a lot of problems we were having like soft stool, gas and flaky skin. He also now eats his food with gusto as oppose to not eating his daily quota on Science Diet as he didn't like it that much.


----------



## spartshep

I feed National Comp X-tra. It is a pellet size with very little air...very concentrated. I also feed raw meat, Wholistic Canine Complete and Salmon Oil every day. About twice a week, I give each an organic egg and on alternating days, i give goats milk yogurt. They also get organic bones..either bison, or beef marrow bones. Sometimes they get chicken backs and lamb shanks, too.


----------



## Guest

In a earlier post in this thread I mentioned the California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato dog food we've been feeding our dogs for nearly a year now - ever since the recalls hit the news.

Now we've switched again, but to another food also made by Natura, Evo Red Meat Large Bites. I'm sold that this is the best food in kibble form. Totally grain free it's high protein low carb balance is the next best thing to feeding raw and the answer for those of us who would like to feed raw but whose schedule and space assets don't allow it.

It took longer for them to adjust to this than any other dog food (about two weeks) but as I've learned from other members here that's because of the different enzymes their bodies must produce to digest it. Once acclimated though they do very well indeed. Digestion is MUCH better on this and their stools are so small (more nutrition absorbed) that they look like they came out of a Beagle rather than a GSD. Too soon to say much more about other benefits, but one that quickly became apparent is the end of Odin's paint peeling farts. (Yay!!)

More info about it here:

http://www.evopet.com/products/default.asp?id=1490


----------



## kbigge

Kodee gets Orijen Adult usually. He eats twice a day, and about 2 evenings out of the week I give him The Honest Kitchen Force w/some raw chicken on the bone. He also gets a raw egg 1-2x/week. He gets Grizzly Salmon Oil and Vit E daily. His coat is gorgeous...


----------



## law1558

I'm feeding my 8 yr old Royal Canin large breed venison and potato, but after some very helpful suggestions made by members of this board under Diet/Nutrition, we may be making a switch.


----------



## Arabella859

I feed Canadae. I found it's excellant quality at a fair price. Gretchen is in the process of switching from Science Diet (breeder fed this) to Canadae. She seems to like it so far.


----------



## Elmo's Mom

We were feeding our dogs Canadae. But, then some time last year (July/August) I saw posts of dogs getting itchiness and diarrhea from newer bags of it. So, folks were wondering if the formula changed. After posting on this site, some people recommended we switch to "Health Food for Dogs". That's what we've been giving both our dogs since then. We also mix a little bit of Merrick's canned food into the kibble for some flavor. They LOVE it. 

I think it's funny that Health Food was recommended, but nobody on this poll seems to be using it.







It seems to be working well for our dogs.


----------



## KCandMace

We are going to be using Solid Gold wolfcub.

I want to try and do RAW. Have to see how things go. More research.


----------



## sklippstein

> Originally Posted By: ResOpsKaiya get Nutro Natural with a scoop of cottage cheese on her dinner serving. Also gets an egg and some bacon grease weekend mornings for breakfast.
> Another thing all our dogs get is a cup of beer every Saturday (under Dads eye). I don't know if it is the solution but we have never had a flea problem and I attribute it to the brewers yeast.
> Thats how a good German explains it anyway


Okay since you put it this way (rid of fleas).....Lola can enjoy a brewski with dad on Sundays only!


----------



## Trixie's Mom

Trixie's breeders were feeding her Canadae when i got her so i've kept her on it. She also likes their treats. Actually i haven't found anything she won't eat. I put peanut butter and plain yogurt in her kong and she loves that.


----------



## Wolfie

When I bought Yukon from his breeder, she was feeding Kirkland, I already had a bag of Nutro Natural for Large breeds at home so I figured I would stick with that (My other GSD did well on it, so why not) 

Well, Yukon's skin and coat did not like it so I now feed him Royal Canin for German Shepherds. 

He likes the large kibbles and seems to be doing well on it. I also feed him raw chicken once a week, he really enjoys that!


----------



## Sherush

Ok we switch off Canidae and went to Timberwolf over a month ago and it is even better for him.


----------



## jmom288

i feed evo wet, beef, seems to be easier on the stomach then chicken and barking at the moon dry. marley seems to love it...i had switched her when we got her 2 weeks ago...had been on purina.....she loves the new food, the cocker is on nature variety chicken, the beef doesn't do well for her.

joanne


----------



## XPistolX

Currently feeding timberwolf but about to switch..


----------



## OldTimer46

Royal Cannine


----------



## Vertigo75

We just started switching over to Orijen from Canidae for our new GSD. We should be completely switched over by the end of the week. So far, he loves it!


----------



## untsmurf

Iams puppy formula for large breed. The vet says it's the best we can do.


----------



## Jazzyo

Just ordered Orijen to transfer from Eagle Pack if the dogs like it, and Healthy Pet raw beef rolls along with Honest Kitchen w/added meat.


----------



## kwk

We feed our extremely active male 2 parts Evo Red Meat, 1 part Innova, and the opposite proportions for our less active two females. I must say that all three have glossier coats since switching over to this regiment several months ago.


----------



## Eve-Lynn

We feed Link Top Hand Raw Full Meal Patties (made in Cranbrook, BC, Canada).


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm gets a raw diet!







Has stopped his SIBO - like condition, has improved his coat, gotten rid of tartar, and made him able to be calm, settle down, and concentrate. Yes, all that just from the switch from premium grain-free kibble to raw!


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: jazzyoJust ordered Orijen to transfer from Eagle Pack if the dogs like it, and Healthy Pet raw beef rolls along with Honest Kitchen w/added meat.


i just switched from eagle pack to blue buffalo wilderness holistic. tyson didnt seem to really like the eagle pack which is unfortunate because i like eagle pack. my boy has a nice soft glossy coat, white teeth and looks good, but just didnt really seem to like it and i was constantly haveing to add stuff to it to get him to eat. now that i have started with the blue buff, his face doesnt leave the bowl til' its gone


----------



## grantK9

Royal Canin. I like that they have done the science behind the diet. Love there encyclopedia.


----------



## kelso

RAW and Taste Of The Wild.


----------



## CookieTN

My GSD gets Diamond right now, but I hope to be able to feed her RAW one day.


----------



## zyppi

switched to Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and I'm sold! Seems a lot of other folks are too because I have to call ahead and have the store save me a bag..


----------



## WinitheGSD

Well I feed my older dog, buddy Bil-Jac(i didnt see it on the list)and then i feed Wini, my puppy, California Natural Puppy Formula and its been really really ruff with her feedings. She has had diarhea and we give her protein enzmyes caplusles now and she is alot better


----------



## frenchie27

Switched to Orijen from Canidae for two reasons, first he's almost an adult and second, Canidae changed formulas. It's amazing to see his fur even more healthy now than before. BIG change.


----------



## Nikkoli110

We feed Blue Buffalo for large breeds, but we're going to be switching over to the Blue Buffalo Wilderness very soon.


----------



## doggiedad

Wellness kibble and canned. we also mix in cooked boneless and skinless chicken breasts or thighs. 100% ground beef, plain organic yogurt and baby food. depending on what it is some table scraps. for treats all natural biscuits or 100% freeze dried liver. my GF is going to make them some chicken biscuits. she found a recipe in Dog Fancy but she's going to substitute chicken for the turkey and she's going to leave out the dried cranberries because of the sugar.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

The boys get Natural Balance. They are doing very well on it right now.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo

All three of our dogs were switched from Canidae to Orijen and no more picky eaters and messy poops with Orijen.


----------



## nova

Well Nova has food allergies so this has been a struggle for me.
Happy to report after 1 1/2 mon of trying he is successfully eating and stool nice and solid,less itchy coat on Nutro large breed puppy.
He has been on it 3 to 4 wks now.
I love how soft his coat is now and how he is putting weight on nicely now. He was tiny when we were in between foods,all other foods would go right through him,and he was not putting on weight. The only thing that make him solid again was the science diet I/D My vet perscribed to calm his stomach down. But finding the right food was so hard.So after a few switches in between we finally were told to use Nutro and I had my doubts at first but a wk later everything was fine again

So now finally a happy Nutro user.


----------



## Guest

As of now this is what we're feeding:

Odin - EVO reduced fat

Frigga - EVO red meat large bites

Baldur - Innova large breed puppy

All Natura products.


----------



## LisaT

Homecooked, except for some canned EVO in the morning.


----------



## Keegan62

solid gold 1 cup
nutro 3/4 cup

1/4-1/2 can canidae canned food

2x a day 

Jack is 4 months old


----------



## porkchop

I feed mine Dog Lovers Gold. It is made where Canidae was made before they sold out to Diamond.
dogloversgold.com


----------



## kareeann

I had Olivia and Riley on Royal Canin for years, but Olivia was gaining too much weight. Since Riley was senior I did not want to switch him. Riley passed in August and I tried different foods on Olivia who is not food driven at all unless its cheese. My vet suggested Wellness Simple Solution which she ate for about two weeks, then a food strike which went on for weeks. Finally after many sample bags she decided that she liked Halo - Spot's Stew. We are 1/4 through the first full sized bag, so I hope madame continues to like it. Anyway she's lost weight and looks great.


----------



## lucinde

Profdog and Uniq


----------



## JeffM

Kirkland Lamb & Rice


----------



## GPDK9

I prefer feeding Kent. However, I also sometimes buy store brands, and add some special ingredients to decrease the percentage of grains and increase fat, carbs, protein, calcium, and various vitamins and minerals.

I have some very very healthy dogs.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

I am going to be switching Chico from Blue Buffalo Large Breed to Innova EVO Large Bites. Anything with grains makes him itch


----------



## twogsdoh

I feed raw but with meat prices rising, not sure how long I can keep doing it. My dogs are doing great on it so I hope I can keep it up.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

We just switched the boys to solid gold wolf king from natural balance, and it is so worth it! I have noticed a drastic change in their coats, and their eyes.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Natural Balance A.M.P for high energy and working dogs! It is a bit better quality than the regular Natural Balance and it's what I can afford. I refuse to feed grocery brand after knowing what's in that crap









I would love to feed Orijen.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsNatural Balance A.M.P for high energy and working dogs! It is a bit better quality than the regular Natural Balance and it's what I can afford. I refuse to feed grocery brand after knowing what's in that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to feed Orijen.


I used to feed orijen, it was such a great food! Too costly though...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: MustLoveGSDsNatural Balance A.M.P for high energy and working dogs! It is a bit better quality than the regular Natural Balance and it's what I can afford. I refuse to feed grocery brand after knowing what's in that crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to feed Orijen.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to feed orijen, it was such a great food! Too costly though...
Click to expand...

I know! It's not even sold anywhere in Texas. I would have to buy it online.


----------



## momtoduke

I feed Duke Pinnacle~Trout and Sweet Potato Formula. He didnt seem to like it at first and is still a little picky about eating it, but he eats if he gets hungry enough! It's to expensive to just throw out! 

If anyone else feeds pinnacle and have tried different brands please let me know which brand you liked best or the dog rather liked best! I would like to keep him on it because i can tell a difference in his weight gain/coat (main reasons for being put on it anyway) i would just like to try a different kind.


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSI am going to be switching Chico from Blue Buffalo Large Breed to Innova EVO Large Bites. Anything with grains makes him itch


have u tried blue wilderness?? i tried switching tyson from blue wilderness to blue buff LB and he didnt like it so we are sticking with the wilderness. he loves the wilderness and i have had him on at least 4 different kinds of food that he would not eat unless he was starveing.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS

> Originally Posted By: lcht2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: LHunter82FXRSI am going to be switching Chico from Blue Buffalo Large Breed to Innova EVO Large Bites. Anything with grains makes him itch
> 
> 
> 
> have u tried blue wilderness?? i tried switching tyson from blue wilderness to blue buff LB and he didnt like it so we are sticking with the wilderness. he loves the wilderness and i have had him on at least 4 different kinds of food that he would not eat unless he was starveing.
Click to expand...

I have looked at Wilderness, but the stores that sell it are really expensive. I can get EVO at a health food store for the cheapest I have EVER seen it! A 13.2 lb bag is $22.89, and the 26.8(??) lb. bag is $47.99. Pluse the health food store is a lot closer, so that saves on gas too


----------



## emjworks05

I just started feeding a RAW diet.


----------



## Brightelf

Grimm eats raw!







Since I last voted in the poll, his diet is changed from Orijen to raw. What a HUGE improvement in him-- behavior, coat, poops, teeth, everything... even no more doggy smell, dandruf, or shedding! I'm really delighted with the results on raw.. no more digestive problems! YES!


----------



## ragingbullm

Jack eats Natural Balance potato and duck and raw bones.. Used to feed only raw but Hurricane Ike left us with no electric for 2 wks and I haven't restocked the freezer.. I noticed when I fed Jack only raw his poop smelled really weird. It didn't smell like poop at all, it just smelled very eerie. Haha


----------



## marksteven

natural balance sweet potatoe and fish


----------



## meisha98

I'm planning to use Nutro Natural Choice for large breed since this is what I fed my last boy and he grew nicely with it. I'm going to supplement with veggies, yogurt, ground turkey etc. of my own or natural canned food along these lines so my new girl gets the best of both worlds- dry & wet.


----------



## onyx'girl

Just keep in mind that the manufacturers are constantly changing their "recipes" on kibble. Look at the ingredient list with every bag you purchase to be sure things haven't changed with the economic climate. Don't blame your dogs problems on illness, til you make sure the diet isn't the cause of digestive upset.

GO RAW


----------



## blondee127

Gosh, trying to find a good dog food gets so confusing... in my opinion anyway. I am actually buying three different brands right now... crazy huh? I had my older male on Kirklands Lamb and Rice as well as my female. My male seems fine on it but my female has developed allergies. When I was researching allergies in German Shepherds one thing that came up was Beet Pulp which is in the Kirkland Brand. Since we were in the process of getting our puppy I bought Natural Balance Lamb. The main reason why was because it said it was good for adult dogs as well as puppies so I figured the puppy could have that as well. BUT.. when I got the puppy the breeder was insistant that I continue feeding him CHICKEN since that is what he had been eating.. so I ended up getting him the Kirkland Puppy in chicken... so here I am with three differnet kinds. 

I may leave my male on the Kirkland Lamb since he seems to be doing well on it and it is less expensive.. but I may change the Natural Balance to the chicken one and have my female and the puppy on that.


----------



## mmsteele01

We feed Katie (GSD female 10 yrs) Natural Balance (non-grain) kibble. She had a very bad allergic reaction to something in September, and food allergies couldn't be ruled out, so we decided to switch to non-grain....this was a good alternative to the Hill's more expensive prescription brand and she loves it. Please keep Katie in mind today....she's having her spleen removed....a mass was seen attached to it in an xray yesterday. She's our baby girl and has the sweetest disposition.


----------



## bookjunky4life

Diamond Chicken & Rice. Previously, Natural Choice Lamb & Rice but got sick and tired of my local feed store always being out of it.


----------



## Keegan62

Jack is getting

Innova large breed puppy 2 .5 cups
go natural grain free 1/2 cup( high protein so giving just a little)
and maybe 1/4-1/2 can evo venison
divided into 2 meals


----------



## mmsteele01

I'm just updating this from yesterday...Katie's vet called us yesterday afternoon saying that when he opened her up, the tumor he thought was on her spleen was actually located between her 3rd & 4th derma (I guess it's skin & muscle). He had to close her up (didn't have to remove her spleen) and made a 2nd incision in her left side and cut through to remove the tumor which was in his words "the size of a cantelope" which he had to cut into pieces to get out. She came home today with a drainage tube in her and looking a lot thinner (she's a big girl anyway at around 105 Lbs.) but the tumor had made her look massively fat. Now we have a 2 week wait (around Christmas) to find out if the tumor is cancerous or not....poor girl, she just had a small tumor removed from her back end at the end of July (not cancerous)....now wonder she hesitates going in the door at the vet! Anyway her blood results were excellent, so we're crossing our fingers and hoping for the best!


----------



## maxfactor

Max has been on Royal Canin GS since day one... he is in great shape at age 4, no digestive probs, bright eyes and coat... only very slight dry skin in the middle of our summers where it gets 100+ degrees


----------



## sheriff125

Canidae ALS w/ two spoon fulls of canned food, and alittle hot water


----------



## billthedogguy

raw


----------



## aalex23

My parents fed our previous GSDs Nutro but now that the new arrival is coming and I'm in charge he'll be getting Natural Balance and some raw.


----------



## herno1

Science diet


----------



## bethandglen

We feed Lexi Chicken Soup for Large Breed puppies, plus she gets a little wet Iams puppy food mixed with the dry Chicken Soup. She was on Iams dry but she suddenly went off it and would not touch it! She loves the Chicken Soup. I just wish it was more widely available, only one store in our area carries it!


----------



## JAKE FOSTER

Evo,BG, Chicken Soup, some raw we rotate them occasionally


----------



## Serendipity_Abby

I feed Solid Gold Holistique to my 6yr GSD with Cushings to help keep her weight down. I am feeding Solid Gold Wolf King to my current foster dog.

I have also fed Royal Canin, but my dogs had really loose stools while I was feeding it. I have also tried Natural Choice, but feel Solid Gold is a better quality food.


----------



## aubie

We've changed both dogs from Nature's Recipe to Blue Buffalo. They really like it!


----------



## shadow mum

We've just switched Shadow to **** Van Patten Natural Balance, and he's doing very well on it. No more itching, and the patches of hair he scratched out are growing in as well. We are adding some salmon oil to the food and his coat is nice and shiny.


----------



## elly1210

We started both our dogs on California Blend herring and sweet potato because Sonny has allergies.


----------



## Crabtree

We switched from Canidae after they cahnged the formula the Kirland from Costco. They're doing well on it.


----------



## chevysmom

Mine are both currently on Prism. They like it and are doing very well on it. They get RAW a couple times per week as well.


----------



## geokon_2000

BARF


----------



## Bobear

On Nutro Ultra for LBP but probably will be switching to Kirkland dog food.


----------



## gmcenroe

Started Juli on Royal Canin puppy and then GSD 24. This week i switcher her to Orijen Adult because she seemed to have a food allergy and I wanted to eliminate grain. Her rash is gone and she loves her new food. Also her poops are much firmer. I love her new food!


----------



## JazzNScout

Have you all read anything about the complaints about Nutro Max/Natural Choice? I had my dogs on Canidae, and for $ reasons, switched them back to Nutro Max. Jasmine, who has hip dysplasia, spondylosis, and bone spurs, got into "bad mode" again with all of her issues, and was eating a lot of grass. A friend told me about some consumer concerns about Nutro. I read them and went back to Canidae. Went on with day to day life. Then noticed that Jasmine's symptoms seemed to go into remission. Then thought about the food change. Coincidence? Hmm. Perhaps. Strange? Yes!


----------



## Mandy'sMom

Mandy gets fed Canidae and is doing great...no allergies.

Mandy's Mom


----------



## alaman

Switch between Wellness and TOTW. Add a tablespoon of Alpo, pure yogurt, and a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar to hopefully help with digestion and prevent bloat


----------



## lorriekirby

I've tried several kinds of food with UB. Either he had runny poops or crusty eyes. The last year he's been eating Eukanuba for GSD's and he's been great. Beautiful coat, no eye buggars, solid poop!


----------



## reynosa-k9s

Raw all the way. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## monk

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Blackwood 1000 and/or 2000. Here's the link... </span>
<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Here's the link - http://www.blackwoodpetfood.com/bw2000.htm</span>


----------



## Shandril2

California Natural Lamb Meal & Rice adult kibble.


----------



## LifeWithGreta

Nutro Natural Large Breed Puppy...seems to make her happy!


----------



## Doc

Natural Balance


----------



## lixy

Chaos is raw fed, prey model style (i.e. buy a whole chicken, hand it over to the dog).


----------



## ituneyou

I got all 3 dogs on Natural Balance they like it alot, i can put anything in their bowl and they'll eat it, no picky eaters around here.

Steve


----------



## bethandglen

We are still feeding Lexi Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Large Breed Puppy food (dry), we found a good price for a large bag, but prior to that we were going to switch her to something cheaper because it was just getting too pricey. Now however, I think we'll keep her on this because she does soooo well on it. She also gets 2 tablespoons of wet mixed with her dry at each meal (she gets fed 3 times a day). We were giving her Iams wet puppy food, but switched to Pedigree wet puppy because of the price. I know some people don't like Pedigree but she has done fine on it, and she's still getting the Chicken Soup which is her main food.


----------



## matildacroley

prey model raw diet


----------



## ntnbolt1

Cat


----------



## Jesshika

I was just feeding Sammie regular purina dog chow for a while but I recently switched to Canidae, and he likes it much better than the cheapy food. I will sometimes mix in canned chicken/beef and gravy or an egg =)


----------



## arsslt

we were feeding him iams but we just switched to royal canin and he like the taste alot better


----------



## zarburg

Purina puppy chow right now.


----------



## Jessica H

Eagle Pack Holistic Large & Giant Breed Puppy


----------



## allieg

Fromm Gold nutritionals.


----------



## Donald Bessey

Royal Cannie


----------



## Sashmom

My new Rescue dog, Merricks Cowboy(?) or Campfire, he loves it. eats it dry. 
He needs to lose weight, he gets 2 c in AM and 2 c at dinner.
They didnt have TOTW so hubby got the Merricks.


----------



## GunnersMom

Just went back to Core, Ocean formula. We had tried TOTW, just to switch things up a bit and it went horribly wrong in a hurry. 
There must be something in it that Riley is very allergic to.


----------



## Rhena

Just switched from Solid Gold to a raw diet over a week ago.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

Both my guys get 1/2 nutro naturals and 1/2 German select gold.


----------



## bmass01

I feed Fromm! It is interesting to go back and see the changes some have made over the years! I wish I would have posted way back when....


----------



## HAROLD M

when he was weened he went right to pro plan selects up intill 4 months old which is now and now he is on pro plan for lg puppy(chicken flavor) with his nupro vitamins which he was also on since weened...he is now a little over 4 months old and 51 lbs...and looks like a 6 month old puppy,...


----------



## Wolfie

I have recently switched Yukon over to Taste of the Wild (was originally fed Royal Canin GSD24) He loves it! I also feed him raw meat on a daily basis.

I'm glad I switched over when I did, the store I use to buy RC-GSD24 no longer has it on their shelves. I guess I wasn't the only one who couldn't afford their insanely high prices.


----------



## HAROLD M

I Understand your point about being over priced, sometimes the high price means nothing some of the higher priced dry dog food isnt worth feeding your dog, i know the iams and eukanuba are not worth buying its mostly fillers, the vet told me their is no major differance between feeding your dog raw or dry kibble , they dont get bigger any faster or any more healthier ,it just cost the owner more in dog food...i never tried raw meat, so i dont know for a fact about raw meat,i know if u start it could get expensive if your not friends or know a butcher ,lol


----------



## HAROLD M

switch your puppy to a food with dha in it ,like pro plan selects .puppy chow is a filler


----------



## ThreeDogs

> Originally Posted By: HAROLD A the vet told me their is no major differance between feeding your dog raw or dry kibble , they dont get bigger any faster or any more healthier ,it just cost the owner more in dog food...


I'm not surprised that your vet would tell you that raw is no better. But if you talk to those of us who do feed raw we can tell you that there is a HUGE difference in the over all health. Just as an FYI for you, when I switched over to raw, one of my dogs stopped having reoccurring UTIs and ear infections. All of my dogs have amazing teeth and their coats feel like silk. 

Cost wise, if you can make friends with a butcher or hunter, the cost is not any worse. In Canada kibble is about double the price you pay. I pay over $80 for a bag of TOTW. I can feed one of my girls for $9 a week on raw $11.90 if I buy it pre-made.

It may turn out to be a little more expensive, but I was spending a fortune at the vet anyway


----------



## HAROLD M

Oh ok , i see your point, see i dont know iam just telling you what my vet told me couse i was thinkiing about switching over ,the vet didnt say anything bad just what he said was their is no major differance , i get the feeling if the dog is on a raw diet u spend less at the vet and will not get ill as much...,i might try it when he gets older ...

thanks for the info.....


----------



## baxterbrown11

Harold that pup is just adorable!

I feed royal canin 24 and I use all types of stuff for training.
I use cooked eggs, ham, chicken, raw ground chuck, cooked hamburger.

I will mix sometimes on off days RC with raw chuck or cooked eggs, two.


----------



## horsephoto

My affenpinscher Alfie gets Nature's Recipe with some evo canned. He does fine on anything. I also give him beef marrow bones for entertainment. My chow chow (just lost to lymphoma) got Blue Buffalo Wilderness and Evo canned, because of the cancer I was giving her high fat/high protein/low carb. One thing, when the chow was younger she had lots of skin issues. As I gave her better food the skin issues went away....I will see with the new dog, what she's on right now and how she's doing on it. 
Oni


----------



## Doc

The Honest Kitchen Embark, Thrive, Keen
Natural Balance Lamb and Rice
Kirkland Signature Lamb, Rice, Vegetable

Rotation


----------



## matildacroley

raw, prey model 
solved all skin issues with my gsd and yorkies, also my yorkies teeth will never need cleaning again


----------



## PaulaEdwina

If not Raw/BARF, then EVo. Otherwise, mostly anything people food wise.

Paula


----------



## AniasGSDs

100% RAW - have been for 3.5 years and will NEVER go back to kibble!!!!!


----------



## Waldershrek

Royal Canin for my girl


----------



## GSDMaya

Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison


----------



## koda00

I feed Timberwolf venison, my Koda does very well on it.


----------



## ArmyGSD

My lil Zeus is on a RC Puppy. It's doing him well for the time being and as he gets older I will probably goto RC GSD 24 just to make sure he stays on the right track. It will do him good I'm hoping. I haven't heard of too many issues with this food. Then I may half him be a half ration of RC and Raw.....it's a tough choice.


----------



## Nellie

Mine are feed RAW all the time, have been a Raw feeder for 15yrs now, don't like commercial feeds, but thats just me


----------



## Chiron

I give Orijen for my puppy. She has firm stools when she eats this, her coat gets sleek, shiny, and cleaner, and she seems more active, due to nutrition advantages


----------



## Bruce Wilson

Purina Pro Plan adult large breed. We tried Science Diet since that was what we fed the MWD's in the USAF but it didn't work out. Pro Plan is fitting the bill nicely


----------



## Taylor

Eagle Pack LB Adult. Im soon switching to the Natural Formula. My dogs are doing quite well on it. They also get either Evangers Canned or Merrick Canned 2x a week mixed in kibble. Raw beef bones, Bison Bones and ribs also.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

My 12 year old girl Beau is and has always been on a RAW diet(prey model), along with my two cats.

My new little guy, who will be home on June 5th, will be started on the same diet when he comes home.

He is currently on Iams, which I am not too impressed with, but we will transition him to the RAW when he comes.


----------



## mel hunter

I feed a combination of Stella and Chewys raw and Innova Lg breed adult. I am currently switching the dry to Acana and I also add in some kind of home cooked additives at each feeding..ie chicken, beef, turkey, and occasional veggies.


----------



## maureen

My hubbie is feeding our GSD a brand called Caliber 26-18. His coat is shiny and he has put on weight since he was brought home from the shelter. There hasn't been any stool problems either d/t food.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I was feeding Bianca Honest Kitchen Embark, Orijen, and Nature's Variety raw. However my vet thinks she might be allergic to chicken so I switched her to NOW Grain Free (turkey) and JJ Fudds raw (duck).


----------



## SusiQ

Orijen/Acana in the morning, raw at night.


----------



## Jennifer McClellan

I have just started to feed raw. Some snags but all in all okay.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

> Originally Posted By: HAROLD AOh ok , i see your point, see i dont know iam just telling you what my vet told me couse i was thinkiing about switching over ,the vet didnt say anything bad just what he said was their is no major differance , i get the feeling if the dog is on a raw diet u spend less at the vet and will not get ill as much...,i might try it when he gets older ...
> 
> thanks for the info.....



Just FYI...most vets are not nutritionists







Check out dogfoodproject.com and dogfoodanalysis.com for a breakdown of what is in your dog's kibble and the pros/cons.

Also raw is arguably the best thing you can feed your dog...but it isn't always necessary. Dogs that seem to have more medical or skin issues greatly benefit from it but if you have a generally healthy dog then there's no serious need to go raw. My Husky does beautifully on EVO and my GSD is thriving nicely on Wellness whitefish...his stomach is too sensitive for the EVO. I would definitely stay away from grocery brands though...Though it cost more, you feed less with a premium quality kibble and you can definitely see the benefits.


----------



## sunfluer

I don't see Blue Buffalo on the list and that's why I give my 2 guys.


----------



## headtripparade

Lou gets Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy and Bud gets Pro Plan LB Adult. They do extremely well on it-- bundles of energy, gorgeous coats, growing beautifully-- happy, healthy boys.


----------



## GSDElsa

We're another Blue Buffalo household. The Wilderness formula, though. So far so good. She loves it!


----------



## mysablegsd

Carly is now on Taste of the Wild and it's working well for us.
Softer, shinier coat, she likes it and no spewing from either end.


----------



## BlackGSD

My 3 have been on TOTW High Prairie for a few months now. (Were on Canidae ALS for a year before that.)

All are doing great. (They did great on the Canidae too.)


----------



## jaggirl47

Zappa gets Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. Best he has ever done on food.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

Acana Grasslands in the morning with some canned Natural Balance, commercial premade raw at night.


----------



## VonKromeHaus

Mine get Solid Gold Puppy mixed with Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. Then I feed that to Judge 2 days a week and he gets RAW the rest of the week, 4 days. 

Red gets just the Solid Gold puppy. 

Although Timberwolf was having a heck of a sale and I got some of their grain free food. It was too cheap to pass on. 

Courtney


----------



## ltsgsd

I feed adult Orijen. Love it!!!


----------



## lcht2

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDMy 3 have been on TOTW High Prairie for a few months now. (Were on Canidae ALS for a year before that.)
> 
> All are doing great. (They did great on the Canidae too.)


so why the switch?


----------



## lcht2

just switched from kent active dog (cheap dog food) back to canidae ALS chicken and rice. tyson kept getting ear problems and i dont recall him ever haveing any issues on canidae. plus he didnt shed much when i fed canidae.


----------



## jax

black gold


----------



## AK GSD

Boss eats Taste of the Wild or EVO
Scout eats Common Sense (premade RAW)


----------



## mysheba

I feed my dogs Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Raziel

Im using Bravo a raw diet.
But how do you make the chicken soup for dogs?
The same wasy as you make it for yourself?
LOL. I wanna give it a try!


----------



## AnnaRiley

Royal Canine gsd 24 and Cal. Nat. for some other dogs.


----------



## doggiedad

Kibble: Verus

Can Food:
B G, Merrick, Evo, Canadaie(sp),
Blue Buffalo, Verus. these are the cans
i have on hand. i keep a variety of can food
on hand.

cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast,
raw ground beef (100% beef), boiled chicken livers,
raw chicken backs.

green veggies, raw egg (occassionally), quinoa,
whole oats, rice, a drizzle of extra virgin olive oil (occassionally),
apples, pears.

some of the above mentioned goes into my dogs food kibble)
at every meal.


----------



## travclay

Wow, I really thought science diet would be on here but it doesn;t look as though many people care for it. I'm using the science diet puppy breed and feed it to all of my other animals. Everyone seems to like it and do really well on it, super soft coats.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Bayas on 100% Raw and loving it


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: travclayWow, I really thought science diet would be on here but it doesn;t look as though many people care for it. I'm using the science diet puppy breed and feed it to all of my other animals. Everyone seems to like it and do really well on it, super soft coats.


Science Diet is not a highly rated food. It has tons of fillers and by-products and you pay for the name and that's about it. For the same amount of money you can feed a much higher quality food. 

............

I have a change. Rafi is on a raw diet now and doing great. Currently he gets Bravo grind and some Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Barb E

I've been feeding Nature's Logic for a year now - still replacing some meals with a raw turkey neck


----------



## GunnersMom

We just finished the switch back to Orijen 6 Fish and WOW - I'm really impressed with this food.

Gunner didn't seem to like it the last time we tried and he had a gas problem going on, so we pulled the plug on it pretty quick. We've stuck with it this time and he's doing really well on it. No more gas.

My Golden has been on it for a little over a week now. His coat had become less than impressive on EVO Red, and in this short amount of time, his coat is like silk! I didn't think we could see results so quickly from a food change, but we have. No more itchies, either. 

I love this stuff!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Keefer is doing really well on the Orijen 6 fish too. Great food, but EXPENSIVE!


----------



## geneSW

Purina One Adult formula (not like there's much of a difference between their formulas). I would like to get better, but just can't. I do give Foxy bits of raw chicken, beef...ect...ect... when we cook some up (cut off a small chunk and give it to her as a few treats), but that's about all I can do for now. She sure does chow down on that Purina though.


----------



## bnwalker

I feed Innova Evo now, I'm very happy with the results! Though I still hope to eventually be able to go back to raw.


----------



## Ruthie

Adult Orijen.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

just started on TOTW from NB for some variety for my girl. She loves it.


----------



## GSDogsMom

I raw feed.


----------



## lylol

EVO Poutry Kibble

Cooked chicken or Merrick canned as extras

Rune has the softest silkiest coat and no doggie odor


----------



## Action Jackson

I have been feeding Sheba eukanuba GSD and she has been itching
and chewing her self raw. I don't have the money to give to a vet to see what she is allergic to, so after reading this thred and talking to a breeder frind of mine I think I will try all raw meat and see if that will help. 
any ideas would bee greatly appreciated.


----------



## Action Jackson

I have been feeding Sheba eukanuba GSD and she has been itching
and chewing her self raw. I don't have the money to give to a vet to see what she is allergic to, so after reading this thred and talking to a breeder frind of mine I think I will try all raw meat and see if that will help. 
any ideas would bee greatly appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl

Action Jackson, there are many threads in the raw nutrition section, great way to research the diet right here. Read, read, read!


----------



## Sequeena

I feed my dogs a mixture of Nature Diet (wet) and Arden Grange (dry). Both are very good brands over here in the UK.

I also feed a part RAW diet. I would love to feed all RAW but with 3 dogs I haven't the money or the freezer space


----------



## TxRider

Was feeding EVO large breed, for allergy issues I went grain free.

The girls ate it, but didn't particularly like it.

Switched to TOTW High prairie and they like that a LOT more. Could use it for training treats.

Gave em the runs, but since I switched straight over I expect that will subside soon.


----------



## Action Jackson

new here also,any help will be apprecitated. Sheba has a bad skin problem and is fed Uekienuba, vet tells us she has a flea allergy and takes alot of our money. I don't think thats the problem, she itches and chews until her skin is red. Can anyone help and could it have something to do with her food---please help, thank you


----------



## misty1582

Diesel gets Blue Buffalo Large breed pup, yogurt, boiled eggs, chicken, and meat balls. Occasionally if Im making it for me, he will gets some greens and fruits that I know are good for him.


----------



## StryderPup

I feed Stryder Taste of the Wild, yogurt, scrambled eggs and occasionally a piece of chicken here and there.


----------



## Tom_T

Action Jackson, I am by no means an expert when it comes the health of our beloved GSD. I do know food can affect the dogs health.....a change may be in order. Do you see flea's? If so what has your vet recommended you use? Of course if they are present your house and yard may need to be sprayed, and again after 7 days or so..(if I remember)...the life cycle of the flea. Shampo that helps the itching are on the market, from pet stores, as well. Above all, go on line......just type in "dog skin allergies" you'll be amazed at what you may discover. Hopefully, someone on here can help you more than I.


----------



## charlie319

Ares gets "Taste of the Wild" Bison/Venison because it is grain free and has 32% protein and he goes through a 3# package of chicken jerky every 7 -10 days. He also gets one of my Omega 3 capsules every week. He has no fleas, his coat is great and he has energy to spare.


----------



## robpethers

Raw here. Every since we got Sarge 3 yrs ago! This was when the dog food industry was having major problems. Raw chicken leg quarters and backs, ground beef heart, gizzards, fish heads ect.,and wild venison scraps when available[fresh roadkill is abundant around here and several deputies call me when called to the scene of a car/deer. The nice part besides their health and not having to worry about whats really in there is no doggy clean up! The stools dry up and blow away in a couple days!!!


----------



## rjvamp

I noticed with Louis who is now on Core cans - he gets half a can a day and then some Orijen Regional Red at night - that his poop is darker and once this week he went into a room and pooped (he is a weenie dog so he sneaks around sometimes w/out telling me he has to go out!) and I didn't see it until the next day that I can tell and it started getting white. Maybe that is the drying up that folks talk about???? Anyway - here is an update to our feeding:

Dogs get a mix of kibble (right now Purina Pro Plan, with Orijen kibble as snacks at night - although Orijen kibble is all Louis my weenie dog eats now unless he sees a kibble on the floor that the others left - I try to keep his calories in check) and raw (both DIY and Pre-Made with Natures Variety) and canned (Core, NV and Holistic Selects - sometimes Alpo cans cause they are inexpensive) - they don't get RAW everyday...but I am trying to work out a cost structure for an everyday thing. They do get canned and kibble daily though.

Cats get a mix of kibble (Iams Digestive Care, tried the Evo but they got mad at me for changing so I just mixed the Iams and Evo and they were happier...back to Iams now and no cat mischief for making a change!) and canned (Wellness Grain-Free or Iams - but they do better on the Wellness Grain-Free cans). May try Evo again in the future for the cats or maybe another brand but right now they said no! and if you have cats you know what I mean!


----------



## smerry

Primarily RAW/BARF with a bit of solid gold mixed in as a back up. For example, if we are traveling, or like right now, my female is prego so she is half kibble and half raw cutlets, no bones. We were concerned about the statistics that show that dogs on raw are getting too much calcium and then having c-sections.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

This is really a good subject for me. I was feeding my dog a mixture of Orijen, Horizon Legacey (both grainless) and Merrick Puppy plate and Chicken California Natural. He got pretty sick with diarrhea and would not eat. Anyway, he got better and now he won't touch the Orijen or the Horizon Legacey(both are very good food). So now he eats Merrick Puppy Plate and "Lamb" California Natural. And Yes, now I have 50pds of Orijen and Horizon sitting around. LOL, maybe some day he'll eat it. I personally only feed foods that are a 4 star or higher off this review site...

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Have tried a lot of different brands. Finally found one that works and produces firm stools. Chief does excellent on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish.

My husky is on EVO, I wish Chief's system could handle it!


----------



## pinkanml

With Nico having allergies to chicken, beef, and now maybe turkey, I've been feeding both dogs Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream for almost a year and I've decided it's going to be their staple diet. It's the only thing that Nico will consistently eat and maintain his weight and coat, while not making Sasha gain too much weight. 

For variety I will occasionally do a bag of Orijen 6-fish, or Blue Buffalo, Wellness, or Nature's Variety Prairie in Lamb. Right now I'm doing a combo of Nature's Select holistic Salmon & Sweet Potato (great prices and free home delivery!!) and Evo Herring & Salmon. Just found out about the new Evo, still deciding whether it's worth the extra $$ when TOTW is working so well. 

They get occasional raw bones for teeth cleaning. Nico gets raw pork bones or deer femurs from when we go hunting and Sasha gets beef knuckles. Whenever I go to the local asian market I get Nico a package of meaty pork neck bones and Sasha gets chicken necks as a special treat.


----------



## kkalligher

Raw. Chicken, Beef, Pork, Giblets, Liver, Necks, Backs, Raw ground veggies, fish oil.


----------



## jay d

For now ,I've settled on royal canin lbp with 1/4 can of medical development heated up and turned into a gravy  He's spoiled rotten and I'm the only one to blame....DRATTTS!


----------



## lafalce

Wellness Original Core. She loves it. I also add fish oil and seameal to her food.

On occasion, I'll add in sardines, chicken and eggs, to keep it interesting. No problems. She's always had a good appetite.


----------



## Pat Moreno

*What are we feeding*

We are feeding Wellness mixed with The Healthy Kitchen along with raw groundbeef. We tried The Healthy Kitchen by itself but it didn't work for our Bear as the only food. 

By mixing these, we have been very happy. Our Halley has EPI so we grind her food anyway as this seems to be the best for absorbing the BioCase.


----------



## Doc

Raw prey model and Honest Kitchen


----------



## rjvamp

I've changed all mine up since I last posted on this thread

Mostly prey model (raw diet)
Some kibble with freez-dried raw on top
Some canned
Some pre-made raw

Would say 85 - 90% of the time it is prey model raw with chicken quarters and chicken wings, plus some occasional liver, yogurt and fish


----------



## downinthabayou

I have had my Mikko on Wellness core for a couple of years now... But I am having to cut back due to budget cuts, and I'm furloughing missing out on 3k in salary over the next six months, so I have been "experimenting" with different cheap foods... Got to find the middle in here somewhere, because his ears are plain terrible with that cheap stuff... May try the Chicken Soup for the Soul as it is listed as a four-star food as opposed to Core which is listed as a 6-star...


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

OK, here is it, in the AM he gets one large cup of Fromm Duck and one small cup of California Natural. When the bag of CN is gone we won't use that anymore. Both have grain.

At night, one cup Orijen Red (just started about 2 weeks ago), one large cup Orijen Large breed puppy (might get more if super active that day or less) and one cup Taste of the Wild wetlands and only because he loves it so much. In a month or so he will be fazed out of the OLBP. All 3 are grain free.


----------



## lylol

Evo Poultry based; I often add chicken and some canned (Taste of the Wild and Merrick) and he gets raw soup bones, marrow bones, turkey necks


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON

raw


----------



## abby

When i first rescued my dog i had him on a hypoallergenic food however he contracted perianal fistulours which kept reoccuring, my fantastic vet at the time recommended trying him on the raw meaty bone diet. It cleared up now all my dogs are on this diet.


----------



## paladin

Nutro Natural choice puppy formula and he loves it.


----------



## Bama4us

Currently, we feed Bear Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream. I'm still researching a raw diet and may soon switch to it, if I can ever convince my wife that it's the best diet for him. She still has issues about going to a raw diet.


----------



## EchoGSD

I feed a mixture of 75% Canidae All Lifestages and 25% Eukanuba reduced fat. My girl is only 4 and very active, but has been diagnosed with hip displaysia and so I am keeping her lean. She does very well on this diet: skin & coat are great, lots of energy, good stools.


----------



## gabby67

Does't anyone besides me feed $19.95 Dog Chow in the 50lb sacks? All the dogs my extended family ever had were fine on that stuff. I'm wondering if your designer foods are just the Starbucks of the dog word, and I feed Folgers. I'd go 1/3 the price for bigger poops anyday. Anyhoo, he seems to like the Dog Chow well enough.


----------



## Lin

Its more like a healthy breakfast vs mcdonalds breakfast. Your dogs may have done fine, but you also don't know how much better they COULD be doing. Nutrition affects so much and an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Its also not actually 1/3rd the price. The costly foods are nutritionally dense and require you to feed much less food for the dog to meet requirements. So if you pay $20 for a bag and have to feed 4 cups a day and switch to something $40 a bag but only needs 2 cups a day you aren't paying more. Plus all the money it can save you in health issues down the line! I nearly lost my cat due to feeding Iams cat food. She was intolerant of the low quality ingredients and I thought it was a good food. Hundreds of dollars later and my cat looking like death I started learning about nutrition on my own.


----------



## GSDSunshine

The difference between Folgers and Starbucks isn't that big. Essentially they are both ground (or Whole) Coffee beans.

Dog food is another story!
From Purina's Website. The first 10 ingredients. I have next to in red, the AAFCO definition of each ingredient. 

1. Whole grain corn- The entire ear of corn ground, without husks, with no greater portion of cob than occurs in the ear corn in its natural state.
2. poultry by-product meal- consists of the ground, rendered, clean parts of the carcass of slaughtered poultry, such as necks, feet, undeveloped eggs, intestines, exclusive of feathers, except in such amounts as might occur unavoidably in good processing practices.
3. animal fat- is obtained from the tissues of mammals and/or poultry in the commercial processes of rendering or extracting. It consists predominantly of glyceride esters of fatty acids and contains no additions of free fatty acids. If an antioxidant is used, the common name or names must be indicated, followed by the words "used as a preservative".
4. corn gluten meal- the dried residue from corn after the removal of the larger part of the starch and germ, and the separation of the bran by the process employed in the wet milling manufacture of corn starch or syrup, or by enzymatic treatment of the endosperm. 
5. meat and bone meal- the rendered product from mammal tissues, including bone, exclusive of blood, hair, hoof, horn, hide trimmings, manure, stomach and rumen contents, except in such amounts as may occur unavoidably in good processing practices.
6. brewers rice- the dried extracted residue of rice resulting from the manufacture of wort (liquid portion of malted grain) or beer and may contain pulverized dried spent hops in an amount not to exceed 3 percent.
7. soybean meal- obtained by grinding the flakes remaining after removal of most of the oil from de-hulled soybeans by a solvent extraction process.
8. barley
9. whole grain wheat- ground whole kernel, presumably equivalent to AAFCO's Wheat Mill Run, Wheat Middlings, Wheat Shorts or Wheat Red Dog, whose principal differences are in the percentage of crude fiber. 
10. animal digest- material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and un-decomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed.


Sorry, but none of that even sounds edible. It really isn't close to the Folgers and Starbucks comparison. you aren't paying more for the same thing, you are paying more for quality.


----------



## pigeon man

*feeding*

i feed my girl [ LOYAL ] my daughter`s ex trains army dog`s and that is what they use so why change...


----------



## dmj1972

*what we feed our pack*

We feed a mix of Purina Pro Sensitive Systems, Purina One Sensitive Systems to our Lab and Am. Staff. and then for the GSD we add 1 cup of Royal Canin GSD24 plus 1 can of one of the above but canned as well.


----------



## JoJo1234

NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE LAMB AND RICE LARGE BREED

I have 8 GSD's and they seem to do better on it than most others that I have tried for the 50 dollar a bag price range. Most manufactuers are reducing the size of the bags and increasing their prices. 

Many could care less about your companions, contrary to what they say.


----------



## trish07

Orijen - Red Meats

We have tried Royal Canin and Nutro Ultra Holistic Large Breed when he was a puppy --> Got infections and skin deseases so the vet thought he might be allergic to chicken or beef, so we changed for than Nutro Ultra Lamb & Rice - large Breed - which was suppose to be hypoallergenic but it didn't worked.....

Since we are with the Orijen, no more skin deseases, no infections, good looking coat, bright eyes and poops look awesome lol. $93.00/bag...I hope it works lol.


----------



## lcht2

trish07 said:


> $93.00/bag...I hope it works lol.


93 bucks a bag?? wow..


----------



## lcht2

gabby67 said:


> Does't anyone besides me feed $19.95 Dog Chow in the 50lb sacks? All the dogs my extended family ever had were fine on that stuff. I'm wondering if your designer foods are just the Starbucks of the dog word, and I feed Folgers. I'd go 1/3 the price for bigger poops anyday. Anyhoo, he seems to like the Dog Chow well enough.


 
i feed prism premium adult that is $23 for a 40lb bag. to each there own, my dogs are doing just as good on this "cheap" food as they did when i fed blue wilderness and a mixture of raw beef, beef heart, and chicken liver. the only difference is the scratch on my pocket book...


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Kirkland adult dog food from Costco.


----------



## crazyboutdogs

I was feeding Acana, but now am on Health Extensions Lamb and Rice in the am and Bravo commercial raw for dinner.


----------



## trish07

lcht2 said:


> 93 bucks a bag?? wow..


Yeah....f*ck lol....but instead of giving him 6 cups per day with Nutro, I give him half portion, 3 cups per day.


----------



## WGSDlover

Right now I am feeding Colt - Natural Balance Duck and Potato Limited Ingedient Diet, with no grains, mixed with two heaping table spoons of Nutro Chicken and Rice wet food for sensitive stomach. I switched to this after a nightmare of stomach issues from Science Diet. He was previously on Nutro before that and did great on it. The puppy Skye will be on Royal Canine Baby Maxi 30 when we get her as this is what the breeder suggested. But i am considering changing Colt and maybe the new pup to all Raw/BARF diet just because of Colt's stomach sensitivities. Trying to weight the possibilities right now.


----------



## jomil

my Millita is on Pro plan lge puppy athletic until she is a year old then i am putting her on adult sensative the vet said it's a good food, my breeder feeds hers on this she reccommended it to me

jo


----------



## Ellie

Mine is on Costco brand lamb and rice. Sometimes I'll mix in cottage cheese to make it more appealing to Ellie


----------



## LaRen616

We switched Sinisters food from Solid Gold Wolf King to Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness Duck Recipe. It's more expensive but I dont care.

He loves it


----------



## onefastcobra

trish07 said:


> Orijen - Red Meats
> 
> We have tried Royal Canin and Nutro Ultra Holistic Large Breed when he was a puppy --> Got infections and skin deseases so the vet thought he might be allergic to chicken or beef, so we changed for than Nutro Ultra Lamb & Rice - large Breed - which was suppose to be hypoallergenic but it didn't worked.....
> 
> Since we are with the Orijen, no more skin deseases, no infections, good looking coat, bright eyes and poops look awesome lol. $93.00/bag...I hope it works lol.


 
How big of a bag? The big size of Orijen doesn't cost that much out here. I think like 70 bucks is what I paid. I switched to Acana because she eats it better than Orijen. I was happy because she was eating it and it was a little cheaper than Orijen.


----------



## JudynRich

We feed large breed puppy eukanuba mixed with homemade dog food. We are weaning Mia off the puppy kibble, and are considering the raw diet when both dogs are 12 months. (We tried it at 8 weeks and our puppy would not eat it).


----------



## chevysmom

We've been feeding Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice for about a year now along with the occasional RAW. We are debating about switching to Wellness Core.


----------



## atos

Hello, I was feeding Royal Canin German Shepherd 24, learned they were owned by Mars (Nutro) and they changed their formula. I have switched to Blue Buffalo Longevity. $49.00 for 24 lb. Best food I have found on the market, guess I have to start feeding myself ramen again! After my bloat incident with one of my 4 ($3400), it makes economic sense. Besides the fear of vet bills, Atos is my oldest son and I love him dearly.


----------



## K9mom

Eagle Pack Natural


----------



## Nikkosnmbr1fan

Our GSD gets a mix of wet & dry.
Natural Balance dry and either Natural balance or Merrick wet with glucosamine & chondroitin from Trader Joes for $9.99. We have a new Dog Behaviorist (AWESOME GUY!!! LOVE HIM) who is going to be changing up Nikko's diet soon and mentioned Omega fish oil as well.


----------



## gacysdad

solid gold and cal natural/evo gave my dog liquid poo too


----------



## GSDgirlAL

TOTW dry and Merrick canned


----------



## Mary Beth

Solid Gold Wolfking. He also gets Omega and acidophilus supplements daily. At 8 months, he got skin rashes. I had been feeding him Purina One Puppy Chow that his breeder used. I switched him to Solid Gold at 9 months. He's 4 years now and has a great skin and coat


----------



## Clay

Purina Pro Plan for large breed puppies.


----------



## Trina

Wellness Core Ocean formula along with a cup of home-cooked food, a multivitamin, fish oil, and glucosamine supplements at each meal.


----------



## m03394

Eukanuba large breed, lamb and rice


----------



## will_and_jamie

I just bought a bag of TOTW High Prairie the other day to gradually mix in and replace the Evo Poultry they're currently eating. My GSD fished the TOTW bits out of the bowl leaving the Evo.


----------



## kiya

ProPlan - not the best not the worst


----------



## Clay

I am in the process of changing from Pro Plan Puppy food to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## mybiggestbaby

I have been feeding Herc Nutro Natural Choice Chicken & Oatmeal for sensitive stomachs since he was a puppy. I did try Blue Buffalo for a while but he seemed to lose weight on it which seems odd, I know, so I put him back on the Nutro. 
Then one day we opened a new bag, and they ate a little, then wouldn't touch it! It is not like Herc to not like his food, he will eat anything and as much as he can get!!!! My Beagle, well, what wont they eat?! So I got online, saw they had changed their formula, and in light of all the recalls back a while ago I decided to try something else now that he is older. After lots of research, much on this forum (thank you!), I decided to go with a grain free food. I got a bag of Taste of the Wild. It was a very sudden transition, because they wouldn't eat the Nutro, and I wasn't sure it was ok and returned it. I mixed it in with boiled rice and chicken for a week, gradually increasing to mostly kibble. They LOVE the food and Herc's hot spots and dry skin have disappeared, he is calmer and listens better, his coat is thicker and softer and more beautiful than it has ever been. He is only two, and always a bit on the lean side, but he seems to have more meat on his bones since the switch too. I should have gone grain free from the beginning with him, I really wish I had!!!! Their stools were a bit soft for a while after I stopped the rice, but nothing major, despite the sudden changeover. 
So, Taste Of the Wild is what I feed my dogs.
I switched my cats to it too. They love it too. You should see the Mane on my Maine **** ****** now!


----------



## Dillinger

Is the poll broke on the first page? Its not showing... I just wanted to see what the most popular one was.


----------



## Lin

I think polls have time limits, so since the thread was started years ago its no longer visible.


----------



## Ruger10

I feed both my dogs Blue Buffalo, and they love it!


----------



## spidermilk

When we first got Dax we fed him Orijen large breed puppy, but after several weeks I came to the conclusion that it might be too rich for him because his stool seemed soft (from a little soft and still formed to pudding-like). So we switched him to Acana Wild Praerie (I compared the bags at the store and both have the same range of Calcium & Phosphorous %s). 

Is Acana Wild Prairie good for a 6 month old puppy? He is 23.5" and 50 lbs. He had dandruff before and I started adding Salmon Oil to his breakfast and dinner. His stool still seems a little soft- it is well formed at first but then might be a little pudding-y at the very end. I have started adding a tablespoon of canned pumpkin to his meals as well. Our vet is happy about his weight and says he is healthy and the slightly-soft poo is nothing to worry about. Any suggestions for a worrier like myself?


----------



## Stosh

Am I the only one feeding Nature's Variety??? I feed the rabbit kibble and the frozen raw chicken patties...will rotate to a different meat next month, probably venison. I also feed a lot of raw meat, raw bones with meat, cooked eggs, Greek yogurt. The NV has been great! Minimal shedding, shiny coat, never a digestive problem


----------



## acillaton

I used to feed Canidae, then Canidae grain free and then BARF. With my next dog I will stay with raw diet.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Spidermilk, yes it is safe...try easing up the amount or feeding 3x's a day. The soft poop at the end means either a little too much for pup to digest al at once or food is a llittle rich for his tummy. Back off for a few days and keep adding pumpkin and it should firm up.


----------



## VChurch

I feed my Minna (puppy) Solid Gold Wolf Cub
and Sobacca gets TOTW.

They'll both be switching to BB Wilderness when Minna is a year though, because I would like them both on grainless food.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Kirkland Dog food with some RAW meat.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

You can checkout all the brands and their ratings (based solely on ingredients) at www.dogfoodanalysis.com.


----------



## HandsomeSamson

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Adult (w/ the occasional chicken and/or rice)


----------



## Syaoransbear

Orijen 6 Fresh Fish + Show Stopper + Grizzly Salmon Oil


----------



## blackviolet

I've been feeding them Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, and their coats have never been shinier. Now that we have Godric, we've switched to Canidae Grain-Free. It has the lower calcium/phosphorus levels he needs, but it's good for all of them, so we'll see how they do.


----------



## Cluemanti

Orjien LBP (after way too much research!)


----------



## mehpenn

Purna One Lamb & Rice.


----------



## shawnmccarthy87

Blue Buffalo "Large Bree Puppy"


----------



## tyebranshepherds

Kirkland Signature Chicken & Rice (plus I feed 1/2 cup salmon 3 times/week for extra omega3).


----------



## Matthew333

try giving...flavoured pedigree...my tiger loves it...


----------



## LukesMom

Luke - Wellness Large breed adult
Raven - Wellness Large breed puppy


----------



## Kamahi

Kamahi and Tosca eat Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Canine Formula with Smoked Salmon. (with the occasional raw chicken in the afternoon)

Charlie eats 4Health for Large Breeds. 

Benji and Minnie eat 4Health for Small dogs.


----------



## Okie2

Maggie has been on Blue Buffalo and Origen since we brought her home last Oct. She turned 1 year old this past July 30.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Acana Pacifica grain free and RAW.


----------



## DCluver33

I feed my dogs Blue Buffalo and they love it.


----------



## liv

I have Kokoda on Now! Which is a moderate protein, moderate fat food, and she is doing great on it - finally the itching and flaking stopped. Before that we tried Royal Canin LBP and Acana Pacifica.


----------



## LaRen616

I was feeding my boys Blue Buffalo Blue Wilderness until they got really sick on it so we switched over to Taste of The Wild and they are doing great on it.


----------



## Nikkoli110

Large breed Blue Buffalo


----------



## shannonrae

Action Jackson said:


> I have been feeding Sheba eukanuba GSD and she has been itching
> and chewing her self raw. I don't have the money to give to a vet to see what she is allergic to, so after reading this thred and talking to a breeder frind of mine I think I will try all raw meat and see if that will help.
> any ideas would bee greatly appreciated.


One way to avoid food related allergy is to avoid ingredients commonly used in dog food (chicken, corn, beef etc.). I would recommend trying something your dog has not been exposed to (like lamb, rice, barley, fish, venison). There are a number of allergy sensitive foods on the market these days. I don't think feeding raw meat only will solve the problem, it may create nutrient deficiency as well as not help the allergy problem. I would strongly suggest that if you want to switch to a raw diet you work closely with a veterinarian to come up with a raw diet that will meet all your dogs nutritional needs! Best of luck to you! Those food allergies can be PITA!


----------



## Akk578

I feed my GSD large breed puppy Diamon lamb and rice naturals dog food.


----------



## kiya

I just recently switched from ProPlan to Kirkland. Almost a month now.


----------



## Akk578

I feed my GSD Diamond Lamb and rice Large Breed Puppy food. He seems to do great on it and he loves it! It's not the best dog food but it is a lot better than the commond dog foods you see in your popular stores.


----------



## vicky2200

Professional (its a brand) Chicken and Rice.. Not sure the exact formula but its the high energy one. No corn or corn products. Thats the staple of their diet, but I do admit that I give human food as well and my dogs do not have any problems with it, likely because they have gotten it since they were 5months old so their digestive tract is used to it. Obviously I stay away from known no-no's for dogs.


----------



## doggiedad

i feed preminum can and kibble, raw ground beef,
cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast,
fish, green veggies, some table scraps, cooked
and uncooked eggs, rice and fruit. i'm always switching
the brands of kibble and can food.


----------



## GSD_Xander

kiya said:


> I just recently switched from ProPlan to Kirkland. Almost a month now.


When I adopted Xander he had been fed the Kirkland (Costco) puppy food and he was doing great so I didn't switch. He's been on it since and still great and the vet gave me the thumbs up. 

I carefully compared the ingredients to other brands and was pleasantly surprised that it was comparable to other much more expensive brands. 

So far - I think it's good.

ETA: I am thinking about switching to a raw diet though in the future. It seems pretty easy and I have good access to fresh, organic produce and meats.


----------



## momtoshadow

We are using Wellness Super5mix Large Breed Puppy. So far we are having good results.


----------



## rjvamp

I did Kumpi for long time and then tried other brands then made my own - raw meaty bones, grinding etc...but with my seizure GSD went back to Kumpi on 4 January and continue with the doxy and phenobarb treatments and so far it has been almost 14 days and no seizures.....I'm hoping that the Kumpi will be a big part of helping things out - he is fed 3 times a day. Keeping my fingers crossed! His last seizures were on 2 Jan and he had 5 in a 24 hour period. A week prior he had 3 seizures (right before Christmas) - he was not on Kumpi at the time.


----------



## scrappinbecky

I am feeding Evo, by Innova--no grains so less allergies.


----------



## Bella1

Taste of the Wild Bison/Venison


----------



## missmychance

Holistic Select Duck dry and various canned.


----------



## 2CrazyDogs

Wellness LBP & Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Lora

Merritt Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## ripsofie

gabby67 said:


> Does't anyone besides me feed $19.95 Dog Chow in the 50lb sacks? All the dogs my extended family ever had were fine on that stuff. I'm wondering if your designer foods are just the Starbucks of the dog word, and I feed Folgers. I'd go 1/3 the price for bigger poops anyday. Anyhoo, he seems to like the Dog Chow well enough.


 I feed dog chow. they keep weight and are healthy!


----------



## sadie2010

Fromm's 100% Grain Free Surf 'N Turf


----------



## shepherd513

I feed Nature's Variety and Innova


----------



## Emoore

Kirkland Signature Chicken & Rice
Raw
eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.


----------



## Toastermom

Toaster is feed Royal Canin a breed specific diet just for German shepards > At first I had my doubts , but i was shocked it really works , He had been on Science Diet , Nutro Max Nat.Choice , Canidae , Natrual Balance all in the span of 2 years . His problem was stools that were too soft or too loose or Rock hard . Poor thing now is regular and he has to chew his kibble correctly now and slow down .


----------



## WarrantsWifey

We use Blue for both dogs.... The senior dog food, and then the puppy large breed formula... <3


----------



## EdBud

We started feeding Solid Gold Hundchen Flocken, the Puppy Formula. Unfortunately, when it came time to switch to the Adult Formula, Gretchen wanted nothing to do with it. 

Her Vet said that as long as she's getting more than adequate exercise, that she should be fine. So, she's still on the HF at 2 1/2 and doing very well.


----------



## Miss Molly May

We feed RAW!


----------



## Jelyons

Our dogs love Bil Jac and they love the Bil Jac liver treats


----------



## DelilahsMom

Delilah and Sonny are on Diamond Puppy in the purple bag. I swear by Diamond Puppy


----------



## bruiser

*Canidae Grain-Free Dog Food*

When I got Bruiser he was eating Canidae grain free mixed with Canidae canned food and a little bit of goat's milk. I am starting to wean him off the goat's milk now. He seems to really like it.


----------



## suzzyq01

I feed a mixture of holistic foods. I buy a couple bags and keep them in my basement and just mix them all as I go. Keeps things interesting for them. I shift between Solid Gold, Natural Balance (sweet potato & fish), Blue Buffalo (beef/fish formula), and Call of the Wild (Buffalo/Venison Formula).

I also add (depending of what I have on hand one or some of the listed) of cottage cheese, plain yogurt, thawed frozen peas & carrots, raw egg, canned pink salmon (during coat blowing times) and depending of what meat we are eating for the evening a small portion of that raw (except chicken-gives them bad gas).

I would love to feed raw, I have in the past and hope to do so again in the near future. For now this is it. :hug:


----------



## suzzyq01

shepherd513 said:


> I feed Nature's Variety and Innova


Did you know Innova was bought out by Proctor and Gamble??

They bought Natura Pet Products which include Innova, Evo, California Natural, Healthwise, Mother Nature and Karma.

If your don't know what their products are they are *Iams* and *Eukanuba*.

I loved Evo's Red Meat formula but switched as soon as I heard this. Oh well.


----------



## suzzyq01

ripsofie said:


> I feed dog chow. they keep weight and are healthy!


The Truth About Commercial Pet Food

There is more in the "chow" than you would like to know. 

We fed my dog kibbles n' bits for 12 years and she went into renal and kidney failure and we didn't know why. After reading many articles about what was really in the bag of food I realized that we were basically killing her slowly for 12 years. 

Your dog would NOT run through a corn field and eat that stuff. It is the #1 ingredient in supermarket foods. It's filler and it's cheap. Makes big poops because they don't use it. You eat whole corn kernels - you poop whole corn kernels. Same idea.

a 30lbs $50 bag of holistic grain free dog food will last you just as long if not longer than that $19.99 50lbs bag because you are feeding way less and they are getting so much more from it! 

It's your choice, but know the facts.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Chicken soup-large breed


----------



## debbiecoyne

We feed Bandit (4 Months Old) Royal Canin GS24. We also give him ground Lamb, Chicken or Beef every other day in the morning mixed with his Royal Canin GS24. He loves the RC and never has had a runny stool.


----------



## gmcenroe

I feed about a 1:5 mix of Orijen 6 fish: Orijen adult for past 2 1/2 years.

Glenn


----------



## Grissom

My 11 month old is doing well on Blue Buffalo (no chicken).


----------



## spidermilk

Now that we're done with puppy food we're feeding Orijen 6 Fish. Other than the fishy breath right after eating I have no complaints! I might try some other foods just to get him a little more interested in eating again (if I don't make him work for his food he doesn't isn't interested in it) and to save a little money. Maybe some of the other Orijen formulas, Acana, or something similar- I don't know that Dax has any allergies but he has had very dry skin and dandruff before which is why I'm doing Fish...


----------



## JCollins62

Holistic Select - Radiant Adult Health - Anchovy, Sardine & Salmon Meal

We tried a few different higher quality foods and when the big recall happened a few years ago and we coincidentally lost our 13 y.o. shepherd to a severe kidney problem we got spooked on the food we were feeding her (can't remember the brand but it was a higher quality food.) We found Holistic Select on the recommendation of a trusted friend who has been raising and training GSD's for a couple of decades. Orion does great on this food. No complaints at all.


----------



## Mikey Lo

I feed my 3month old Royal Canin puppy food.


----------



## LoveMyGSD

Tussle is doing great on Taste of the Wild, Pacific Stream (the one with Salmon). We were feeding raw, and would still be feeding raw, instead of the horror that is doggy kibble, but he's got horrible allergies and I need him to be eating just one thing while we get it figured out. I couldn't provide just one meat source during the prey model because the same thing isn't always on sale. But I did the research and TOTW isn't terrible, definitely better than the nasty Purina Puppy Chow he was one when we adopted him from the rescue. Some day when we win the lottery, he'll be back on the prey model.


----------



## JeffM

We've switched to Go! <--exclamation mark is part of name 

It's more filling so portions are smaller and they poo less and might I add with morbid satisfaction their poo is awesome. Thor since puppy would have semi-frequent soft serve like poo. At first it was because he processed too much so we went from 2 feedings to 3 which helped but not completely. 

This new stuff has been wonders. Down side is it's twice the price of our old stuff


----------



## GSD MOM

Nellie is on Nutro but that's because she has EPI and it works best with her so we don't mess with it. Ace is on TOTW. He looks amazing on it.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

all three of my adults (Veda, Loki, and Nina) are eating the raw prey model diet. 

Havoc has been raised on and will continue to eat Acana & Orijen rotated (between the formulas with good cal/phos ratios) until he is finished growing at 12 months to 18 months, I haven't decided yet. Then he will be put on the raw prey model diet as well.


----------



## GSDGunner

Gunner is now, happily on Acana Grasslands. I fought a long hard battle with this dog.  I had disastrous tries with quite a few high quality brand kibbles that included California Natural (the food he came home on), TOTW, Evo, Innova, & Wellness.
All disagreed with his belly in one way or another. One irritated his intestines so bad I had to put him on meds to settle them. I put him on a lower quality food, which shall remain nameless so I don't get trashed, and his poos were completely normal for the first time in his young life. 
I waited for about a year, and to let him mature and finally at 2 1/2 years I found the food that works for him. He likes the food a lot and his stools are perfect now. :happyboogie:

I got a lot of advice and support from Maris (4thedawgies) and Nicki (Rott N Gsds). It so helps to have someone in your corner.


----------



## evybear15

JeffM said:


> We've switched to Go! <--exclamation mark is part of name
> 
> It's more filling so portions are smaller and they poo less and might I add with morbid satisfaction their poo is awesome. Thor since puppy would have semi-frequent soft serve like poo. At first it was because he processed too much so we went from 2 feedings to 3 which helped but not completely.
> 
> This new stuff has been wonders. Down side is it's twice the price of our old stuff


Is that the Petcurean food? Our breeder highly recommended that, but alas...it was nowhere to be found near us!

We have Baxter on Earthborn Grain-Free - probably switching over to the Ocean Fusion variety to get him completely off of any kind of chicken. He's battled with stomach problems for a while now, and as long as we add NOTHING to it...he does great, and looks amazing!


----------



## Cruiser

*Feeding our GS Puppy*

We are feeding Cruiser Hills Healthy Advantage Large Breed Puppy. Our vet recommended it and so far so good...


----------



## PaddyD

This an ancient thread, wonder if the OP is following.


----------



## jprice103

Cheyenne is on Holistic Select Large Breed Puppy and is doing great!! I had her on Blue Buffalo LBP, but meal time was a chore...just could not get her to eat! I tried switching her to Wellness...same thing. But I think she just doesn't like chicken....she won't even eat chicken from our meals! Holistic Select LBP is lamb...and she just goobles it up! It is so nice not to have to stress over mealtime anymore!


----------



## Алексей

Tried the Raw meat diet under supervision of course, and my dog did not enjoy it, so am changing to dry food, and occasionally cook for him.


----------



## ZoeyDog

Was feeding Iams Large Puppy but switching over now to Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice. Mixing a little Blue Wilderness Chicken in for variety.


----------



## [email protected]

*Dog food*

German Shepherds have sensitive stomachs and can bloat easily.
I feed Royal Canin DUCK vet diet that has potato in it. I soak one 1 cup kibble first, ( my vet said better to have it expand in the bowl that the stomach and cause bloat) and I add a little over a 1/4 of the Duck canned. Great coats and no tummy problems. I feed them the same, twice a day. 

Duck and potato canned and kibble can also be bought at pet supply stores but I like the 'limited ingredient and hydrolized' duck in the vet diet. Only dog biscuits my dogs get are made 'Cloud Star'. I also give them frozen yougurt with a little bannana and honey and peanut butter in it. They love their frozen treats. A diet with too many ingredients is not good for the German shepherd dog. You want to feed a 'limited ingredient diet'.


----------



## jprice103

[email protected] said:


> German Shepherds have sensitive stomachs and can bloat easily.
> I feed Royal Canin DUCK vet diet that has potato in it. I soak one 1 cup kibble first, ( my vet said better to have it expand in the bowl that the stomach and cause bloat) and I add a little over a 1/4 of the Duck canned. Great coats and no tummy problems. I feed them the same, twice a day.
> 
> Duck and potato canned and kibble can also be bought at pet supply stores but I like the 'limited ingredient and hydrolized' duck in the vet diet. Only dog biscuits my dogs get are made 'Cloud Star'. I also give them frozen yougurt with a little bannana and honey and peanut butter in it. They love their frozen treats. A diet with too many ingredients is not good for the German shepherd dog. You want to feed a 'limited ingredient diet'.


 
But Royal Canin Duck has Citric Acid in it. You should NEVER soak kibble that has citric acid in it as it can CAUSE bloat!








If feeding dry foods, avoid foods that contain citric acid 
_If you must use a dry food containing citric acid, *do not* pre-moisten the food_

Bloat in Dogs


----------



## JanaeUlva

Started Minka on Wellness Large breed puppy then switched to Orijen LargeBreed puppy to see how she did with higher protein. She seemed to do well on both however her poop was a little softer on Wellness. The Lab was tried on both and had loose poop to diarrhea on Orijen. So the lab is on Wellness and Minka on Orijen. Minka is very active and lean, carrying good muscle and has a very shiny black coat.


----------



## Lin

[email protected] said:


> A diet with too many ingredients is not good for the German shepherd dog. You want to feed a 'limited ingredient diet'.


Incorrect, in fact a LID can lead to malnutrition in dogs that don't need it. Variety is best.


----------



## Sammy79

I recently got my puppy last weekend. The breeders were giving him Purina Puppy Chow before I picked him up. His stool was normal up until two days after I got him. I started to feed him Science Diet. At first it was diarrhea and now it's just really soft unlike the first two days I had him. On the second day I also took him to the vet to have an overall exam. They injected heart worm meds in his month. So I'm wonder could that be the cause of it and not the change in dog food?


----------



## Lin

Science Diet is actually a rather poor food, and very overpriced for the quality. If you check out the diet and nutrition section you can get some ideas for a better food.


----------



## Sammy79

For such a poor food it seems to dominate the shelves everywhere I go. I saw another brand called Nature Best from Science Dog. Is that bad too?


----------



## Lin

Yes, its not very good either. Science Diet does put a lot of effort into marketing. And then you pay for that, when buying the overpriced food. I believe another reason why its so overpriced for the quality is to make up for the deals they give to vet students, at Purdue they offer their food to students for 25 cents a pound. I'm sure if you search the forum for science diet you can find a lot of threads on the subject. You can also post a thread in the diet and nutrition section asking about the better foods in that price bracket etc.


----------



## deaninmn

NutriSource Large Breed Puppy... and a little bit of whatever we're eating.


----------



## DougGeneration

This thread gave me some really good ideas actually! Like _deaninmn_, I'm also guilty of feeding my dog some of what we are actually eating, though there are restrictions like seafood,chocolate, etc..


----------



## SiegersMom

I feed Nutra large breed. I have not heard of some of the foods people are talking about on here. I wanted to feed blue buffalo but it is not available locally and I do not make the two hour trip to the the city often enough to keep dog food stocked up. I know there is better food out there but it is not easy to find it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I feed our GSD's Diamond Lamb/rice never had a problem with it and daisy and Lucky love it. Ok Lucky loves it and Daisy once she realizes she is not getting scrambled eggs for breakfast seems to like it.


----------



## ncgsdmom

I have not had the time to read through the 67 pages of posts, but I feed my dogs the Kirkland Chicken and rice formula. (it is actually Diamond Chicken/Rice, just packaged for Costco under their own label-Kirkland) My dogs love it. I have 5 gsds of my own, plus 3-4 fosters at any given time, so I go through a boatload of food each week. All of them love it, and there is not even a piece of kibble left in any bowl at the end of feeding. Poops are good, and coats are shiny. For a bit under $24 bucks a bag, I can't find a better deal. First ingredient is chicken, and I feed them each about 4 cups a day and they all maintain their weight just fine.


----------



## ncgsdmom

Forgot to mention on previous post, cost is $24 dollars for a 40 pound bag. My dogs have been on this food for close to two years now, with no problems. The dog food rates as a strong 3 (on a scale of 1-5) on the dog food review list, so I feel very confident in it. Also, all the dogs I have are robust and healthy...I am fortunate at this point that I do not have any fosters with "sensitive stomach" or allergy issues.


----------



## Rodeo.

Just for comparison. At first glance they are pretty similar. I wouldn't feed either one. When I see the bag I just think of corn.

Dog chow:
Ingredients
Whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), meat and bone meal, brewers rice, soybean meal, whole grain wheat, egg and chicken flavor, animal digest, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, added color (Yellow 6, Yellow 5, Red 40, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, brewers dried yeast, copper sulfate, calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, Vitamin B-12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, Vitamin D-3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite. 

Science Diet:

Ground Whole Grain Corn, Chicken By-Product Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Soybean Oil, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Vitamin E Supplement, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## Silver_Pearl

We feed Colt Taste of the Wild Bison. We have had to switch him multiple times because of his bad poops and diaherra. He was first on Eukanuba German Shepard as a puppy, young adult and then switched to Nutro Ultra when we heard about how bad Eukanuba was and we were frustrated with his poop. When Nutro didn't help we researched the internet and found this Forum to get some very helpful opinions. 

We got some names and found TOTW at the new Pet Supplies Plus here in town. They have a lot more options than Petsmart, healthier options too. Colt now has solid poop and is a little better with his energy (less bad behavior). So Thank You to German Shepard Forum for your help from all of us including Colt!


----------



## Sable

After extensive research I have decided to go with Orijen. I haven't decided whether to do LBP or Adult. The LBP has less calories 3400 kcal/kg vs 3900 in the adult. But the adult has lower calcium/phosphorous levels. Other than that, the differences are very small as far as I can see. Can someone chime in and help me out on this please?


----------



## fgshepherd

We feed Rocky Orijen adult dog food. He likes it, and his poop is almost 100% normal.


----------



## TashaBurr

Blue Buffalo Longevity for my 7 week old GSD and Blue Buffalo Basic (Salmon) for my Pembroke Welsh Corgi.


They LOVE it and their coats & stools are wonderful. I have gone through several different foods like Royal Canin, Nature's Recipe and Wellness for my corgi and Blue is the only food that seems to go well for his coat and stomach. Plus he no longer has hot spots or constantly licks his feet. Plus his stool is solid.

My puppy loves it and I plan on keeping her on it as well!


----------



## benjamin1

SiegersMom said:


> I feed Nutra large breed. I have not heard of some of the foods people are talking about on here. I wanted to feed blue buffalo but it is not available locally and I do not make the two hour trip to the the city often enough to keep dog food stocked up. I know there is better food out there but it is not easy to find it.


I feed mine Nutra large breed too. I also give them some what we eat too, dont worry i dont feed them things that will hurt them like choclate.


----------



## jillian

*I feed all my dogs Enhance Hunter’s Edge Premium with no corn, wheat or soy along with raw meaty bones daily and meat scraps from the local butcher. Sometimes I will add eggs, cottage cheese & any healthy leftovers we have to their food as well.

I recently had a person ask if I just had my dog groomed? Funny thing is he was only bathed once at 8 weeks old! Their food makes them look like I polished their coats 

I must add that they do go swimming in the river behind the house all the time too!
*


----------



## JPrice

I feed Mona Orijen LBP. She loves it and always has had solid poops. I sometimes will put a dollop of yogurt on top, or a raw egg. I don't think I'll ever change from Orijen.


----------



## goatdude

Raw chicken quarter in the morning and 1-1/2 cups of Orijen in the evening. Sometimes I'll add other raw meat when avail.


----------



## Sue Smart

Arden Grange here.


----------



## Luxie

With my first dog I started her on science diet after I first got her since the Vet insisted on it. After becoming informed of the ingredients in Science Diet. I've switch 12 week old luxie to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. She likes it a lot more thans Science Diet, so glad we Switched!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL

California Natural - Venison 

Ava LOVES this food!! As long as she continues to eat it dry I will continue to buy it. It's VERY $$ but she's worth every penny!


----------



## juliejujubean

I am feeding my puppy 4health. She really seems to like it. Its really priced good and the ingredients are great.


----------



## Paul_R

C.C. is on Wellness Large Breed Puppy. She loves it and is thriving. I wet it with a little water, she loves the gravy.

The Rat/Fox terrier and the Golden/Cocker (both adults) are on Taste of the Wild. We rotate the different formulas to keep it interesting and they're thriving too.


----------



## ALDuke

Blue Buffalo Wilderness since 12 months


----------



## cee-babs

*I feed mine Royal Canin. They really love it*


----------



## Dlilly

Iams.  But, I'm going to change food brands when I get my foster pup. They will all be on California Natural.


----------



## Rowan

I am currently feeding Blue large breed puppy with a little bit of can mixed in as well as cooked carrots and yogurt.


----------



## Witz

Acana, Wild Prairie. Very happy with the product, all 3 dogs love it and the puppy is doing great on the food.


----------



## prophecy

I am a RAW feeder.


----------



## Wolfie907

Wellness LBP. Tried Blue Buffalo, didn't agree with her at all. When she hits adult food stage, likely will go with Wellness CORE. 

Wolfie also loves that FreshPet Vital, which we give her as a supplement, 1/4 lb daily.

She also loves yogurt, eats it right off a spoon.


----------



## LaceyBug

Natural Choice- Lamb Meal and Rice Formula


----------



## LukasGSD

Lukas gets Taste of the Wild (the duck)
Jaxon gets Wellness LB Puppy


----------



## Truxaw

Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy- Lamb Meal and Rice Formula. Once they are three to four months I haven't decided yet.


----------



## schatzi14

Eagle Pack Holistic Select - Anchovy, Sardine and Salmon


----------



## BCK

Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy with Diamond High-Energy

Had a heck of a time keeping weight on my older pup, so he gets 1/2 and 1/2 and now he can keep some weight on.


----------



## King James

Wellness large brred puppy right now. Hopefully TOTW when he is done growing.


----------



## JayMagic

Our new pup is getting Blue Wilderness Puppy. Seems to be doing very well on it. Now about 15 weeks, has been on it for a bout 6 weeks. Solid stool. High energy.


----------



## Dlilly

Taste Of The Wild (The Birdy One)


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Both mine are on raw.


----------



## CookieTN

Not sure if I've ever posted in this one or not before, but mine gets raw.


----------



## Chaiah

My older dog is the most finicky large breed bitch I have ever met and she will only eat Merricks with any degree of certainty.


----------



## anngie

Iam's Healthy Naturals, kibble only. She loves it.


----------



## APCURLS

Taste of the wild fowl formula. Draco really likes it and it gives his coat a nice shine. Lots of protein to help his muscles grow  Perfect for a growing pup!


----------



## dogluver

Taste of the wild. All my dogs love it and transition was totally uneventful. My new girl took right to it and I noticed her poops were much firmer than they had been when she was with her previous owner. Also noticed an immediate improvement with allergies in my shepherd/husky and lab/boxer.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder

We feed raw to Dakota. Its great, even though its a hassle and sometimes really nasty and grosses me out occasionally! LOL Its for sure helped make her ears less itchy (though not completely resolved) and she has a great coat and energy level. I swear its helped with the arthritis she was dealing with before.


----------



## Schmax

Ours gets a raw food diet. Healthy eyes, teeth, coat and no fleas or ticks!


----------



## Valkyrie2

Nature's Variety - Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Cheerful1

Royal Canin once a day; raw meat once a day; will occasionally mix carrots or apples with it.


----------



## southernfiction

*4Health and raw*

If not for the expense and the collie's inability to handle it, I'd feed raw all the way. In the past month I've switched everybody to 4Health and they seem to be doing well on it. In addition the five-month-old gets two or three chickens necks in a separate meal from her kibble. A trainer suggested I take her off puppy food for too-fast-growth issues and put her on adult, so I just did. I think the chicken is why her coat shines like it does.

And I put whatever leftovers I have as a gravy on the kibble, plus grated carrot or spinach.

And FYI: I bought a marked-down bag of Natural Balance and they love it so much I use it as treats. Can't afford to FEED it to them, but I now know what they'd prefer if they had a rich mother.


----------



## Dazz

_Blue Buffalo_


----------



## Rotisgirl

We feed royal canin to all of our dogs. Firm poos and shiny soft coat, no skin issues.


----------



## Paul65

*Diet*

We had ours on a raw diet for the first 18 months. Breeder recomended. 
She was always scrathing and chewing her feet. We switched to Origin. Still scratching and now black patches. Vet said its an allergy. Now we are going to try rice, chicken, vegies. She has always eaten raw carrots. Our previous GSD's were on Royal Canin GSD formula - no problems. May go back to it with this one.


----------



## Emoore

Paul65 said:


> We had ours on a raw diet for the first 18 months. Breeder recomended.
> She was always scrathing and chewing her feet. We switched to Origin. Still scratching and now black patches. Vet said its an allergy. Now we are going to try rice, chicken, vegies. She has always eaten raw carrots.


Maybe she's allergic to carrots? :thinking:


----------



## Paul65

Emoore said:


> Maybe she's allergic to carrots? :thinking:


Maybe. Has anyone heard of dogs allergic to carrots? Our previous GSDs ate them - no problems. If all else fails might have to eliminate these too.


----------



## Yella<3Argos

I have a 6month old who eats about 5-6 cups of "Taste of the Wild". It's inexpensive and his health, energy and temperament are wonderful. A good friend of mine fed his GSD Raw and it nearly killed his dog. His dog got a twisted intestine which I hear is now a common way dogs are dying. I have heard only bad things about feeding raw but I'm still curious. My pup is 6 months and 80lbs vet said he's thin but not underweight. She said thin is good, he has a muscular physique. I'm also curious as to your thoughts on when to neuter, I have grown up with Labs and G. Retrievers we always waited to neuter them so they could "fill out" in masculinity.


----------



## doggiedad

i switch my dogs kibble from bag to bag.
i also keep different brands of can on hand
that i use mainly as a topping.

other kibble toppings:
>> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast.
>> fresh fish (cooked).
>> canned fish in water no salt added.
>> slices of apples, pears, blueberries
>> salmon oil
>> raw ground beef (4oz pattie)
>> pressure cooked whole chicken (when it's
done i roll the bones through my fingers and
add a little more water and he's fed the whole
chicken as a topping)
>> raw egg (when i think of it)
>> whole egg (put it in a grinder)
>> table scraps (depending on what they are)


----------



## Lin

raw could not cause a twisted intestine. Sounds like you may be describing bloat with torsion, a common occutence in deep chested breeds. There have been a lot of studies and claims on what increases or decreases bloat risk. The only one I remember being consistent in studies is wetting food with citric acid increasing risk. It was a study by Purdue. 

you should check out the raw section here if you're inetersted in learning about it. We have lots of knowledgable members.


----------



## hattifattener

"Josera Kids"
my pup is picky eater and i have to add some tasty stuff to it. otherwise she eat no kibble.


----------



## tami97

we change Shasta to Victors and she is eating much better now and starting to gain more weight.


----------



## Emoore

tami97 said:


> we change Shasta to Victors and she is eating much better now and starting to gain more weight.


Nice! I really like that food.


----------



## tami97

I had a hard time finding it. You can only get it from independent sellers. Now I have one right down the road. Her breeder had her on victors and she eats it so much better.


----------



## Warfy

*Fungus tearing herself apart help....*

My Anjali is on royal can in prescription from vet potato and white fish along with 4 pumps of euroderm it's fish oil and vitamin e in her food she is so bad smelling so bad and just completed ketoconzole oral and before that the antibacterial rinse and cephlexin I believe antibiotic they did culture came back fungus and blood came out fine she has it from bottom of her mouth under her arms belly legs back everywhere now vet wants to do a skin test and thyroid. I don't know I readd that potato should not be given cause it converts to starch sugar and yeast thrive on that . Any thoughts I am not having any luck on this dog food . Maybe precise food that has rice and chicken some one help...


----------



## SteveRogers86

We started our 8 month old on Orijen dry food


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Raw for everyone. My second litter is being weaned to raw right now!


----------



## TechieDog

Recently switched Kato to Fromm Gold LBP for now. So far so good.


----------



## selzer

I just got a couple of bags of 4health Chicken and Rice. Anyone feeding this? Do you recommend regular or large breed? How much do you feed your girls? Are you happy with it?


----------



## Lin

I feed 4health to my fosters. I've fed both the large breed and the regular chicken. It doesn't make a difference to me, the kibble was the same size and amounts of glucosamine and chondroitin in foods are never high enough to be therapeutic anyway. 

My roommate fed the 4Health little bites when his dog was a puppy. 

I really like it, but it is manufactured by Diamond and I thought you didn't trust them? I've found the quality to be equal with Diamond Naturals food, but at least at my local TSC its cheaper per lb than the DN. I've heard its the opposite for some on the board though.


----------



## FrancesStPete

We switched from Taste of the Wild and Blue Buffalo to *raw* diet 6 months ago. Our 11 month old GSD loves gnawing on the bones and her coat and teeth are beautiful. Our 6 year old Cairn terrier stopped bitting and itching for the first time in his life.

Cheaper too.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora

Honest Kitchen, my dogs love it!


----------



## blueSKYLINE

We feed him Royal Canin GSD formula for puppies. He is now almost 5 months old and loves the food so much we even use it for treats sometimes.


----------



## Suka

Fromm dry kibble. If it was easier to do so, I would feed raw instead.


----------



## WendyDsMom

The breeder had Wendy Darling on Purina One Large Breed Puppy kibble - we bought a bag and I have been reading this thread looking for better - I do mix Canned Candidae All life formula with Chicken, Lamb and Fish into the kibble so she will eat the whole meal. 

Was thinking of transitioning to the Candidae All Life Dry...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Purina Dog Chow with ground beef, turkey, or other meat on top for a treat. Years ago, when I had a diabetic cat (whose blood sugar I controlled with a combination of insulin and diet, and he lived to be 17 1/2), a woman in our net group did detailed food comparison studies by byproducts, contamination, nutrients, carbohydrates, safety, etc. Turns out good ol' Purina's standards are as high end (or in some cases higher) as premium commercial dog foods. I've had two GSDs live to 14+ years on it and a beagle who died of squamous cell CA of the throat lived to 13 1/2 years eating Purina Dog Chow.


----------



## Pepper311

I just switched go taste of the wild. Going grain free. My dogs love it they are doing greet on it too. I mix in a little bit of wet food too then add water make a tasty gravy the dogs go NUTZ for it.


----------



## Emoore

Rocky eats Precise Senior; Koper eats Victor 26/18.


----------



## DorothyM

Rocky eats Nutro Chicken Meal, Rice and Oatmeal Puppy formula. He was on Blue Buffalo LBP, but it was too rich for his sensitive stomach.


----------



## Dodson

*RAW, as nature intended! *

http://rawfeddogs.net/


----------



## ShoshanaRVT

Iams Premium Protection! Normal stool for the first time in his life, normal amounts (4 cups daily from 9), healthier coat, more energy, and finally a perfect body condition score! For someone who tends to spend way more on pet food than groceries, I'm thrilled that it's also reasonably priced.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy and Lucky just started Blue buffalo Chicken and Rice. They like it and no GI issues. They still get home cooked Chicken and rice/pasta/barley w/yogurt and veggies a couple times a week on those days they get a cup of kibble in the evening.


----------



## Pooka14

He gets EVO small bites. Turns out he had some sort of grain allergy which is what was causing his seizures. It's been 2-1/4 years since his last seizure and I don't ever want to see him have another.

Every couple of weeks he gets a rice-beef mix to keep it interesting.


----------



## kbella999

I am in the process of changing over to raw and the results have been incredible so far.



Dodson said:


> *RAW, as nature intended! *
> 
> Raw Fed Dogs


----------



## Konotashi

Almost done transitioning Ozzy from TOTW onto EVO (small bites). He actually finishes the entire bowl now! He absolutely LOVES the stuff!


----------



## Karenzv

Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice


----------



## LaRen616

My male eats Wellness Core.

My female eats Wellness Super5Mix for large breed puppy.


----------



## iBaman

Usually, he's on Blue Buffalo lamb and rice...however, there's only one store in town that as of today sells it (she JUST got her first shipment in today...hooray!). So, for the past week or so, he's been on the salmon TOTW. I do notice a slight difference in his pasterns, and I attribute it to the higher calcium/phosphorus, and higher protein in TOTW. As soon as we're done with this bag (about a week), He's back on Lamb and Rice BB for good =3


----------



## Pandora

I feed Taste of the Wild venison-bison kibble, augmented with free-range organic eggs and stuff I make myself: bison meatballs with egg, carrots and oats; peanut-butter/kelp/oat/carrot biscuits. My dog likes raw carrot, various cooked vegetables, also gets raw bison bones. 
She is nearly 3 with a glossy coat, boundless energy, nice (for a dog) breath, and a lovely temperament.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Ten week old Teddy is eating Chicken Soup, loves it, and has great stools with it. I'm training with Taste of the Wild for treats. She loves the salmon version and so far its high value to her.


----------



## Loneforce

I was feeding them drs foster and smith lamb and rice for the longest time. Now I feed them taste of the wild salmon, and they love it and so does their coats.


----------



## GriffithB

I don't buy any special nutrition for my Lassie - I take it, all those advertised dog foods are junk, so she eats what the whole family eats - cereal, pork and chicken, and which is surprising, she loves vegetables and can eat a load of tomatoes, cucumbers or carrots at the same time.


----------



## Super_HKS

Nutrisource grain free w/bison
Large Breed Grain Free Lamb Meal Dog Food


----------



## Jamm

Joey is eating Pro plan sensitive skin and stomach. For the last year he was on Fromm duck and potato but he was getting loose, huge, more frequent stools. On the PP its once sometimes twice a day, a good size and just healthy looking!


----------



## PaddyD

TOTW, all of the 'flavors' on rotation.


----------



## RileyMay

I feed my dogs' Purina or Pedigree. It's the only dog food that keeps my dogs' stool hard, but not too hard. The other dog food gave them very loose, runny, stool.


----------



## sjones5254

I feed natures balance synergy mixed with a bag of natures balance low cal for my fat ones :laugh:


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Depends which dog, so I'll list all of what we feed. Some are rotated between, and some are fed one thing in morning, one thing at night

Acana Wild Prairie (puppies), Infinia Bison & Potato (puppies), Raw Prey Model Diet (4 adults), Orijen Adult Dog (active adult working dogs)


----------



## Anthony8858

Switched to Orijen Regional Red about a month ago. 
Love the results, so far.


----------



## JCTitan

Iams for puppies watered down a bit, the only one that I have tried that my 6 week old will eat. Stool is normal.


----------



## Waffle Iron

I do not use anything that's corn or grain based. I try to stay away from those types of foods. I usually use natural foods that have a lot of healthy products in them. One brand I've been having success with lately is "Taste of the Wild."


----------



## lzver

We feed Jake Acana Large Breed Puppy. The breeder gave us some food called Solid Gold and while we were transitioning he was picking out all of the Acana and leaving the Solid Gold.


----------



## stvang01

I was feeding Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural and just switched to TOTW


----------



## ksg32198

I have been giving Loki the Purina One for Puppys. I have tried a few different brands, but this one seems to keep his stools normal and he likes it. I did look on the FDA's website on min requirements for dog foods and the Purina way exceeded the min. Also, I compared some of the more expensive brands like Blue to the Purina One and if you compare the labels, they are almost identical. I think as long as your giving your dog a good quality food and one that agrees with them, then you should be fine. Just my opinion, but my 14 year old Shepherd is still kicking with only the dreaded hip issues.


----------



## katdog5911

Since a bout of giardia and feeding Stella a bland diet for over a month I am switching her to SoJo'a freeze dried raw beef. So far her poop has been good on it. The food is a bit expensive and I am going to investigate prices on line. In the past we have tried; Nutro lamb and rice, Nature's Variety LID, Kirkland and Natural Balance. Stella had ongoing itchy skin issues even before the giardia. Since going bland, then freeze dried raw, the itchiness seems to be less and her coat is shiny. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## rarerare37

We've gone with Fromm large breed puppy.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

We are in the process of switching (very quickly, lol) from Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy to Orijen 6 Fish. Eventually we will probably rotate between Orijen 6 Fish and Regional Red.


----------



## Loneforce

Loneforce said:


> I was feeding them drs foster and smith lamb and rice for the longest time. Now I feed them taste of the wild salmon, and they love it and so does their coats.


 Im sticking with TOTW pacific stream, my dogs are very healthy from it and beautiful coats. I drive a jeep and if jeep has a recall on it...I wont get rid of it either


----------



## starrchar

Raw diet, but I add some lightly steamed veggies (squash, broccoli, kale, green beans) for my girl that needs to have her weight controlled. She has DM and is not very active, so it's very easy to put on the pounds. The veggies help her feel full without the calories. Food is the one thing she really enjoys...so we improvise.


----------



## Gharrissc

I feed my dogs as well as fosters Flint River Ranch. Every now and then I will supplement with raw,but it's mostly Flint River.


----------



## cassadee7

Started on Orijen LBP
Went to California Naturals Chicken & Rice, but her coat got dull and flaky and her eyes got goopy
Went to TOTW Pacific Steam, wonderful coat, no flakes, no eye issues, love it.
Worrying about recall, switched this month to Acana Pacifica and she is doing great on that as well. May rotate between that and EVO Herring & Salmon.


----------



## sheilaaellis44

cassadee7 said:


> Started on Orijen LBP
> Went to California Naturals Chicken & Rice, but her coat got dull and flaky and her eyes got goopy
> Went to TOTW Pacific Steam, wonderful coat, no flakes, no eye issues, love it.
> Worrying about recall, switched this month to Acana Pacifica and she is doing great on that as well. May rotate between that and EVO Herring & Salmon.


I used to get this food for my two german shepherds, but i switche dbecause it got too pricey. This was the best food i ever bought for my german shepherds. They loved it, and it has kept them perfectly healthy! EUKANUBA GERMAN SHEPHERD ADULT DOG FOOD.


----------



## TJsMom

As of now we bought the costco Kirkland brand Puppy kibble. It's chicken, rice, and vegetable. We bought 2 20lb sacks. I don't think TJ likes it very much, so I mix in some pedigree puppy canned food. Anybody else buy costco kibble?


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

starrchar said:


> Raw diet, but I add some lightly steamed veggies (squash, broccoli, kale, green beans) for my girl that needs to have her weight controlled. She has DM and is not very active, so it's very easy to put on the pounds. The veggies help her feel full without the calories. Food is the one thing she really enjoys...so we improvise.


By DM, you mean diabetes mellitus?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I wonder how many people have changed since this was 1st put up I know I have.


----------



## [email protected]

I feed my German Shepherds Wellness fish and sweet potato kibble and I add 1/4 of a can of the fish and sweet potato or turkey and sweet potato or lamb and rice. All made by Wellness. Great energy and coats and NO tummy problems EVER. I soak the kibble in hot water just covering it for 15 mins and then add the canned. Limited ingredient diets work better for shepherds, keep their tummies in good condition. Nancy/Temecula. Ca.


----------



## SiegersMom

Blue Wilderness salmon/grainfree. Not willing to go raw so this was the next best from what I could find. Sieger is doing great on it. Much better than the previous kibble that was causing too many loose stools...Nutra.


----------



## katdog5911

Stopped Sojo's. Stella was not liking it. Trying Fromms 4 star duck. I am feeding my other guy Kirkland.


----------



## koda00

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> I wonder how many people have changed since this was 1st put up I know I have.


i have! went from Blue Buffalo to Merrick and TOTW


----------



## Barb E

Dante is still eating Nature's Logic (since 2008)
Kaos is eating California Natural Chicken and Rice adult formula


----------



## ladywolf9653

We have all three on Royal Canin - the girls are on the GSD food and Deacon is on senior care. We give them "Sunday Dinner" every other Sunday and mix in half a can of Taste of the Wild. They LOVE it


----------



## Kunal Herkal

kaiser is 7 weeks.. currently on royal canin maxi and starter.. switching over to raw after two weeks..


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

I dropped T.O.T.W because I just can't trust Diamond. Replaced it with Acana Chicken and potato, Orijen 6 fish and Regional Red. All mixed together with slightly boiled beef heart or slightly watered down canned. Tony just loves the gravy at the bottom. The canned is usually By nature.


----------



## Grizzpup

I feed Grizzly Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy lamb and rice formula. I also mix in his old food Native level three, we are transitioning him.


----------



## Lambert's Batman

We use Blue Buffalo and the puppies love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DollBaby

I feed Halo. My girl loves it


----------



## Mary Beth

Solid Gold Barking At the Moon. Switched to that when their Wolking was not available. Sting loves it - first time I've had to measure out his food so he won't overeat.


----------



## doggiedad

i switch his kibble a lot. one brand this month, next month
something else and in between bags i'll buy a small bag
of something else. i use can food as a topping and when
i'm feeling lazy i'll feed him a can. i keep several different brands
and different flavors stored. i also add to his kibble:

fresh beef, chicken, fish, lamb, pork, pear, apple, blueberry,
human grade salmon oil, organic yogurt, raw egg, etc.


----------



## DollBaby

I switched around too til I found something they all liked. BB gave them runny stools, none liked Nutro or TotW, but they did kind of like 4 Health... 2 weren't eating it so well and it being a Diamond product I was uncomfortable with it (all the recalls) and someone suggested Halo. I read labels and read about it, seemed like what I was looking for so bought a small bag to try. They LOVE it! + it's a good kibble so keeping it


----------



## Daisy

Merrick Before Grain.


----------



## toughK9

I feed diamonds large breed formula daily, with a raw egg topping 3 times a week and 1200mg of omega oil


----------



## 0tt02012

*What to feed these guys*

I have an officer here in my community who has a GSD K-9 unit here. He's feeding Blackwood brand, and has had excellent results. Made here locally, so I switched Otto over to the grain free Salmon and Potato formula. If it's good enough for the K-9 Units, it's good enough for Otto. Here is the link to their site:

Blackwood Super Premium Pet Food | Slow Cooked in Small Batches

Otto loves this stuff, and is doing well. (he is an eating machine, and is around 40 pounds already)


----------



## Catpaw

*Feeding*

My 6yr old Loki eats Science Diet Large Breed Light. He needs to loose about 16 lbs (116lbs). My 4 yr old Odin eats Earthborne Primitive. He needed to gain weight. His weight is good now at 80lbs. I've tried others but this seems to work for them.


----------



## Chihiro

*Food!*

At the moment I feed Astro Supercoat Puppy biscuits for breakfast, more biscuits for dinner with either beefheart, home made doggy stew and other assortments of meat, sometimes scrambled eggs too!


----------



## Crimes

Right now, Eukanuba Large breed puppy food. Tried Science Diet, but it gave him constipation/held up his system. The Eukanuba seems good for him, and he enjoys it! 
I will probably switch to the Eukanuba German Shepherd formula once he's an adult.


----------



## marshies

Fed Orijen Large Breed Puppy, switched to Orijen adult, soon switching to 6fish


----------



## Ali B.

Right now Innova Adult Large Bites. I do switch back and forth every once in awhile to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Chicken formula.


----------



## winger

Diamond Natural-Chicken and Rice, Was the puppy lamb-rice until 1 year old.


----------



## mocamacho92

I feed my girls Canidae and Kirlands Signature Dog Food from Costco. they love them both and their coats have become so shiny!!


----------



## SukiGirl

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck - grain free. less itching and better looking coat since we started.


----------



## Justaguy

Blue Buffalo dry....


----------



## Fish420

My boyfriend said he spend 30 dollars on our dogs food but she seems to not like it and this morning I woke up and she threw up all over . We have had her 5 days now should I be worried she still drank water and is playing with her bone 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie

Fish420 said:


> My boyfriend said he spend 30 dollars on our dogs food but she seems to not like it and this morning I woke up and she threw up all over . We have had her 5 days now should I be worried she still drank water and is playing with her bone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


On another thread today, you stated your pup isn't eating or drinking. You stated it is throwing up and just laying there. Please take your pup to the vet. Young pups can die very quickly. You really need professional urgent care.


----------



## djp2m5

Chicken thighs, legs, livers, hearts , tripe and vegetables.


----------



## Jag

Innova large puppy and cooking chicken livers, yams, etc. to make 'stew'


----------



## MiraC

*Feeding Liv*

Im feeding Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice large breed puppy, plus mix in deer burger sometimes and raw knuckle bones for treats occasionally. Oh and can't forget her morning farm fresh egg!


----------



## Tim Connell

Holistic Select Lamb.


----------



## Jillg

Wellness Large Breed


----------



## Shade

I feed Fromm. Jazzy gets rotated between the different flavours of their Four Star line of grain free kibble, Delgado eats their LBP but will be switching soon to the Four Star grain free as well. It will be nice (and cheaper) to have them on the same food

Love it, beautiful coats and very healthy and happy dogs


----------



## Nique1370

Evo grain free Red meat formula


----------



## BMWHillbilly

For my GSD pup Science Diet Large Puppy mixed with Halo Spot's Stew. I'll finish the current bag of SD and totally switch her over to Halo so all 3 dogs will eat the same food. My senior dog that has digestive issues eats cooked rice and chicken breast mixed with green beans or carrots mixed with 1 cup of Nutro LID Grain Free Fish and Potato.


----------



## donna.cerabone

*A winning diet!*

I fed Abady with fresh human grade 80%/20% hamburger. My experience with the rolls of beef such as those fed in greyhound racing kennels has too much inert materials like charcoal and IT STINKS! The beef I use is raw, and requires rotating wormers bi-monthly. Broods get the same with canned fish and eggs, I also supplement with fish oil, and human maternity vitamins to guarantee to availability of micronutrients, and oil if coats look dry. I try to avoid chicken after I lost a very valuable Irish bred greyhound brood to a stray needle bone that punctured her intestine and a lung.


----------



## SofaBear

I apologize if this has been asked/answered here a thousand times, but what do you think of Orijen Puppy food?


----------



## Carriesue

My dogs are on Orijen right now, they love it and their coats are amazing on it. I'm hoping to try their freeze dried food when my store starts carrying it. They used to be on Honest Kitchen which is also amazing but Ollie seemed to prefer kibble so that's when I switched them to Orijen.

I'd love to feed them raw but my husband isn't on board with that and we do not have enough space to feed four dogs raw or space for a freezer. Though I do give them Primal raw meats from time to time, well except for my Pom... Gave him a teeny tiny bit of raw meat and he was up all night throwing up(he has a very sensitive stomach) so no more for him, lol.

They also get Primal raw bones from time to time too although it really grosses me out and they are banished to their kennels when they get them.


----------



## SFGSSD

Raw, Orijen, Taste of the Wild. 

What I feed in order of preference


----------



## SFGSSD

SofaBear said:


> I apologize if this has been asked/answered here a thousand times, but what do you think of Orijen Puppy food?


I could be wrong but from what I see, it is the same as the adult version.


----------



## Jag

Nique1370 said:


> Evo grain free Red meat formula


Is it an adult eating this? What do you think of it? I'm considering this for an adult food later on.


----------



## Phoebes

Shadow is doing great on Blue Wilderness kibble and I use the canned Blue Wilderness as a topper now and then and I give him fruit or veggies now and then as treats.

I switched his food 2x. His breeder weaned him onto ProPlan which was awful for him. He would cry after each meal and had no energy. The vet suggested Royal Canin Maxi puppy so I switched him cold turkey and, big improvement, he suddenly had energy and no longer seemed in pain but his stools weren't ok. I switched to Blue Wilderness and it was an immediate fix.

I don't believe there's one best food, but this is what I can say has been best for my puppy. I am interested in raw for a couple reasons but I'm hesitant because there's show dogs in his school whose owners say they are on raw (frozen chicken, Tripett and more supplements than I can keep track of) and Shadow's coat looks strikingly better. So I'm reading more about it. People on this forum do raw differently.


----------



## gsdlover91

Berlin eats NutriLife Gold grain free fish kibble, and with his dinner, I mix in half a can of TOTW salmon.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona eats Avoderm. My mom feeds Fiona's sister canidae grain free. When Fiona visited her sister she ate it and liked it, so I might switch.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaolin

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Formula. Best food I've ever had a dog on, IMO.


----------



## LoveGSD's

Nature's Recipe, Senior, Lamb and Rice. Our dog will be 14 in May. No more problems since switching to that food.


----------



## Mandy L.

Orijen large breed puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDMUM

Bil-Jac dry with canned mixed in.


----------



## Akira GWS

Merrick Whole Earth for puppies softened with water, she seems to love it and no con's so far.


----------



## BOJ

Orijen Large Breed Puppy


----------



## Jayne 'n Blondie

*Barf Diet*

Bones and Raw food 
Omg she loves it Raw Chicken and cottage cheese for breakfast, Rabbit, Hare, Lamb or beef for lunch with a spoon of cooked veg, Offal or fish for supper
Shes 13 weeks old now and has been on this since she joined our household at 9 weeks shes has gained 3 1/2 kilos and looks great :happyboogie:


----------



## Piper'sgrl

high quality large breed puppy food from the vets, soon to switch to adult food..straight from the vets as well. Nothing but the best


----------



## D-K9

My puppy eats raw chicken necks, and my older male gets high quality kibble


----------



## Jack9211

Is anyone feeding 4-health from Tractor Supply ?


----------



## jen1982

We feel Malcolm Orijen Large Breed Puppy and our two older boys get First Mate Chicken and Blueberries. We top with canned food like Merrick, Tiki Dog, etc. and mix in raw meat, fruits, and veggies pretty often, though we do primarily feed kibble. 

We had tried a few different foods on the older pups but got mixed results. They did great on Taste of the Wild for years, but Sampson stopped eating it. So, we switched to Canidae which causes Sampson to have struvite crystals in his urine. The vet suggested a food change and the folks at the pet food store we frequent suggested first mate due to the low calcium, phosphorus, and ash content. Thankfully the struvite crystals cleared up. Poor Tito just kind of gets whatever kibble Sampson is eating because he's super healthy and has not had any bad reactions to any of the foods we've tried. I'm still torn over what to feed Mal once he's off of puppy food, but we've got some time to figure it out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvpaws22

Jack9211 I feed my older german shepherd 4 health. I absolutely love it!! I dont feed it to my puppy because he's got some chronic diarrhea I'm battling but I also give my older one the treats. Her hips and coat are so much better after being on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jourdan

Avery is on a raw diet. His main food source is rabbit and beef, he also will get duck and turkey. What we provide is all ground because no matter how many days I would have him fast or only put it down in pieces he would not eat. I also supplement with fish oil, coconut oil, a 30 herb mix and glucosamine for his joints. When we first got him at 7 months old he refused to eat kibble unless it was covered in gravy or some sort of treat. As soon as I put down raw he went nuts and ate every last bit. But if I have to feed him kibble it would be blue buffalo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Starry Night

Max was on Royal Canin Maxi Starter when we picked him up from the breeder. Since then we've switched him over to Fromm LBP. So far so good.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona is on the BARF diet now. I put her on it when she started to take antibiotics for a UTI. It was the only way I could get her to take the pill. But I have 100 pounds of Avoderm still around, so she is going to get some of that in the future as soon as the pills are all gone.


----------



## Vhyran

I prefer Bones and Raw food. My dogs never had a hint of health problems. For the first time you have to read a lot to understand the basic stuff but you get used to it.


----------



## Justaguy

Just switched my dogs to Canidae dry and wet food. They love it.


----------



## briantw

Currently feeding my dogs Taste of the Wild Prairie formula. My other dog is a Boxer and has a sensitive stomach, and Taste of the Wild is one of the few brands I've found that produces consistently solid stool for him. My Shepherd can eat pretty much anything without issue, so I just feed them both the food that works best for the Boxer.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Halo Spot's Stew.


----------



## TheDarkCynder

Wellness CORE.


----------



## GSD mum

Since this Innova recall we are weaning over to Fromm. 

I've been meaning to switch since P&G bought out Nutura years back, but they promised to keep to the reciepe and all.... ...


----------



## Metro_Mike

Blue Buffalo Wilderness - Kibble -- with a scoop of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Can


----------



## AngelaA6

Canidae All Stages Lamb and Rice was going to switch to TOTW but found out id have to feed 6 cups to not have him lose weight  as compared to his 4 1/2 of Canidae.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AugustGSD

Avoderm all life stages. August eats about 3 cups of food a day, 1.5 cups twice a day.


----------



## Baronsdad

I feed Baron Honest Kitchen half Embark and half Keen and add raw chicken, canned mackerel or raw hamburg. It is definetly expensive! but he's worth it.


----------



## KodyK

Right now she's on Purina: Sensitive Skin and Stomach, but once we settle into a good routine and schedule, I'll probably switch her to a Canidae dry food.


----------



## acook0910

raw


----------



## NancyJ

Fromm LBPG as a puppy
Nature's Logic since 14 months


----------



## koda00

Switched to raw....both of them!


----------



## HzScoot

Blue Buffalo


----------



## Switchblade906

We feed Orijen Adult. A little pricy but when you look at all the other grain free foods it really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Thesilentone

Updated to Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice


----------



## GSDNewbie1024

Wolf Cub by Solid Gold


Anyone have any thoughts about it? Or reviews on it?


----------



## k4stles

Raw =)


----------



## Dejavu

I'm currently feeding Natural Balance Ultra. They love the stuff!


----------



## Pooky44

Acana
and/or
Taste of the Wild


----------



## JackandMattie

Prey Model Raw...

But we have temporarily gone back to kibble, as I'm hand feeding for training purposes. They have only been a few days on Wellness CORE, and I already miss the perfect poops!

I don't miss butchering meat every night, lol. I guess it's a trade off: Drippy, bloody meat or soft, fat, smelly poops  Messy going in or messy coming out, haha.

Have _every intention of going back to PMR _as soon as my dogs have lost their sense of entitlement, though.


----------



## Bubbles

cupcake frosting... apparently .


----------



## David Taggart

I don't know if the vets like your GP are paid for issueing a prescription, so then you go and buy dry or canned dog food containing poisonous preservatives. Do you really believe that the dog food was made of deer meet, meet of wild boar, or salmon fillets? Yes, it was, but not of fillets, mainly of hooves and horns. People are lazy, it is not only cheaper, but easier as well to feed your dog out of the can. Why they themselves bother to chew fresh fruit if they could buy vitamine tablets?
I lost one of my previous GSDs to cancer. She was three. She had pancreatic gland cancer, and the same vet who advised me to give her Purina ProPlan more often rounded his conclusion out of autopsy and Unna's liver test that she developed cancer because too many synthetic substances I fed her. Only then I found out that this type of cancer is very common. I have sworn - never again, threw in the bin the rest of packages and cans and was checking my other dog for cancerous cells the next 6 months, shaking at the thought it could be repeated.
I feed my present dog raw. All organic. Lamb with oats, chicken with rice, salmon with barkwheat and many other types of sea fish, pork ribs, yogurts with rye bread, cottage cheese, goat's milk. But she likes cooked, sometimes - chicken bouillon, egg yokes. She runs miles every day, jumps high fences,crawls, swims and, I cannot tell here everything she does. She is in a good mood to start working every day, goes sniffing for the next 3 hours easily.


----------



## selzer

My dogs eat yucky kibble, Diamond Naturals which I feel is the best ingredients for a reasonable price, but they do all start out every day in a good mood. 

I have never seen my girls in a bad mood. 

Sometimes they are in weird moods, but it is always happy, excited, curious, expectant, ready to go go go. 

Will I lose some to cancer. Probably. Cujo had cancer, but then he was neutered way early, and we also used Revolution on him regular for the first few years, and heartgard, and he was taking regular meds for problems and the vet said at the time it would probably knock a few years off his lifespan. It did. I can't blame the kibble for that. His toy box was a muck bucket full of toys, most of them probably sourced in China. That could have played a part as well. 

My mother has had cancer and my sister has had cancer and as far as I know, they have never eaten a kibble in their lifetime. I have never seen them chewing on a toy sourced in China either, nor have we put flea/tick preventative on them, nor wormed them regularly. My guess is that the rain falls on the good and the bad. Dogs are suffering similar diseases that we suffer because they breathe the same air and drink the same water and are subjected to the same chemicals. 

I still think that high priced kibbles, and grain-free kibbles, and prepared raw meals that you can purchase for your dog are all marketing huey. They got you because you love your dog and want the best for them, and there are people and organizations that will exploit you because they know that. 

Dog food is a racket. 

If I had only one dog, I would just give the dog whatever I had for dinner, leaving out the starch and doubling the meat. And I would probably kill my dog doing that too.


----------



## JackandMattie

Bubbles said:


> cupcake frosting... apparently .


ROFL!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Currently Victor and Fromms for my crew. 

Sage, who could drive you insane with her pickiness, actually likes the Victor. She's eaten it for several weeks now without boycotting it. A miracle.

Carly, who was picky forever, will eat anything now, as long as you don't make her eat it _in_ her crate. Argh. 

Russell just likes to eat. 

The antique Italian Greyhound eats Fromms, and the Siamese kitty eats RadCat (raw, no veggies) - and Weruva canned.


----------



## lorihd

i switched to merrick


----------



## Beckch

I like the Kirkland (from Costco) Meat and Sweet Potato blend. I also have a Golden Retriever who cannot eat anything but vet prescription food (or she gets diarrhea) and she has been doing great on this food as well. I also include a raw egg for each of them every morning. It has been working out great so far.


----------



## jimj

We've had ours on Kirkland blue bag most of her 13 months now. Vet said no to raw eggs but boiled were fine and no to any raw diet saying she's seen too many dogs come in sick from raw diets.
She gets a Hextra chew every morning to clean up her teeth which look great so far.


----------



## Dominika

David Taggart said:


> I don't know if the vets like your GP are paid for issueing a prescription, so then you go and buy dry or canned dog food containing poisonous preservatives. Do you really believe that the dog food was made of deer meet, meet of wild boar, or salmon fillets? Yes, it was, but not of fillets, mainly of hooves and horns. People are lazy, it is not only cheaper, but easier as well to feed your dog out of the can. Why they themselves bother to chew fresh fruit if they could buy vitamine tablets?
> I lost one of my previous GSDs to cancer. She was three. She had pancreatic gland cancer, and the same vet who advised me to give her Purina ProPlan more often rounded his conclusion out of autopsy and Unna's liver test that she developed cancer because too many synthetic substances I fed her. Only then I found out that this type of cancer is very common. I have sworn - never again, threw in the bin the rest of packages and cans and was checking my other dog for cancerous cells the next 6 months, shaking at the thought it could be repeated.
> I feed my present dog raw. All organic. Lamb with oats, chicken with rice, salmon with barkwheat and many other types of sea fish, pork ribs, yogurts with rye bread, cottage cheese, goat's milk. But she likes cooked, sometimes - chicken bouillon, egg yokes. She runs miles every day, jumps high fences,crawls, swims and, I cannot tell here everything she does. She is in a good mood to start working every day, goes sniffing for the next 3 hours easily.


I'm sorry to bother, can you please advise me with what would you recommend for me to cook for my shepherd, shes VERY finnicky.. thank You so much


----------



## zoom241

*Fromm*

Hi
After about 2 weeks of research I went with Fromm...Large Breed Puppy for now and later on I will use there 4 star line. They have grain free and regular with only high quality grains. Also after you buy 12 bags you get one free..


----------



## Kingsj

Totw ftw!


----------



## Ali B.

zoom241 said:


> Hi
> After about 2 weeks of research I went with Fromm...Large Breed Puppy for now and later on I will use there 4 star line. They have grain free and regular with only high quality grains. Also after you buy 12 bags you get one free..


I recently switched from Blue Buffalo LBP to Fromm LBP. My 5 month old's stools were really loose on BB and are nice and firm now since making the switch.


----------



## Dexy

RAW  
Dexter loves it and I enjoy Watching him crush bones hehe


----------



## maureen_mickel

Celia eats wellness core with instinct raw beef medalions mixed in it  she loves it and is doing super awsome


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bootskillet

Natural Balance - Alpha - Chicken


----------



## Wolfie907

Wellness CORE Seafood, expensive but worth it.


----------



## dakotaandhearts

Pro Plan Sensitive Skin Sensitive Stomach ::THUMBS UP::


----------



## aphrodite

Both my dogs are on RAW diets. Eggs with shells, chicken (with bones), steak, turkey, pork. I'll also use vitamin capsules to make sure they get all their vitamins.


----------



## RachelK1

*Pet Food*

Both my GSD's eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness Senior, and they love it!


----------



## VickyHilton

Fromm Gold LBP then
Orijen Regional Red


----------



## Jess

Both mine are fed raw. They have quite a variety, chicken, turkey, lamb, tripe, goat, possum. I stay away from beef though as my older girl reacts to it.


----------



## FoxyMom

Both our boys are on a raw diet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog

Angel is eating Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy 30 right now. I wanted to feed Angel Wellness Core grain free puppy but after reading on here that LGB puppies should be on a grain free food, i opted for RC. I know its not the best but she seems to be doing well on it. 

Once she is older Ill likely switch her to Wellness Core which is what Emmett eats (for a mutt, he has a ton of food issues) so I don't have to buy 2 different foods and try to keep them separate.


----------



## icanhike

Orijen or it's sister brand Acana - I switch flavors so Summit doesn't get bored. It's a good choice for kibble, all ingredients harvested within 200 miles of the plant in Canada, no ingredients come from an outside source.


----------



## Keisha1

I wish I could afford raw; I feed Merrick Grainfree buffalo dry and Fromm Gold salmon or duck canned; give that with Mercola digestive enzymes and Mercola probiotics


----------



## KodyK

I just switched Corey to Orijen Six Fish and she really seems to like it, actually. She's not very food motivated, typically, but since the switch she seems more excited for dinner than she used to be when she was on the commercial brand. (When I got her she was on a commercial brand for dogs with sensitive stomachs. I've since learned that as long as the food doesn't have any chicken in it, she's fine.) 

But yeah. She likes it and the switch went really well.


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Hills science diet healthy advantage large breed puppy.


----------



## Phantom

I feed mine Artemis fresh mix adult, I was told it was good and it seems to be good to me.


----------



## koda00

raw for both of mine!


----------



## My5dogs

Earthborn holistics.


----------



## kirsten

Fromm's Surf & Turf (grain free)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesber2004

2 to 3 days a week raw beef from a local Butchery,also raw eggs from the hens outside,the rest of the week Nature domain from Costco,Turkey meal and sweet potato(red bag)he loves that.
He does not like the Blue bag(salmon and sweet potato)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aurybq

I feed my dog raw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juine

Orijen Regional Red (with an egg at least twice a week) plus whatever I can add in the bowl -- boiled chuck, venison etc.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari

I had been feeding raw up until I was in the hospital spring of 2011 and was in the hospital for months. My fiance didn't feel competent enough to feed raw, but switched around looking for good quality kibble while he fed the prepared raw at the pet store. He went with Acana and we've been feeding that since, but now that we're settled and my health issues are gone we're probably going integrate raw back into the diet after I've done all my research and figured out the best way that works for us. 

Until then we switch between Acana formulas, I like to give a variety in my dog's diet.


----------



## Boo's Daddy

You guys make me feel like I don't do enough after reading all of these food comments. I feed my dogs Pedigree. I had 2 yellow labs for 16-years and fed them pedigree their whole lives until they both passed away (2-months apart) from old age.

I have been feeding my female Shepherd Pedigree since she was a puppy. She is now 6-years-old. About a year ago I noticed that she was starting to lose her hair on her lower back and tail. We thought that she was having a reaction to fleas or parasites. We got special shampoos and tried everything over the counter that we could find, but the hair kept falling out. It got to the point where her tail barely had hair left on it.

I was at Walmart one day and saw that Pedigree has a "Sensitive Nutrition" food, so I switched her to that, and low-n-behold her hair started growing back. I brought this info to my vet and he believes that she probably has a wheat allergy. I have been feeding her the Pedigree Sensitive Nutrition ever since and we have not had any more hair loss issues. Her coat is healthy and she is healthy


----------



## andyslastbeer

I had Ozzie on nutri source LBP and he seemed to be doing fine on it but I wanted him to have higher quality food. Tonight I got some earthborn puppy vantage. I also throw in some raw beef here and there for him. I'm gonna try a raw egg soon to see if he likes it. I really wanted to try fromm LBD but I cannot find a 5 lb bag anywhere in town. I'd hate to buy a huge bag for $50 and him hate it or something. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013

I feed my baby royal can in gsd. And I'll.never change it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano

Im always surprised at the checkout when the 10 lbs of chicken, 2 lbs bones, and liver bucket costs under 10 bucks. I shop at fiesta market and its all cheap. I get some samples of fromm , evo, and other good kibbles when I buy tripe so she does eat some of that "junk food"


----------



## My5dogs

My puppy gets Fromm LBP. He does fantastic on it. My other 4 eat Earthborn Great Plains


----------



## stephyjohnson4

My dog like to eat peanut butter. He always try to stick his whole face in the jar. He is so cute. Maybe one day I will take a picture for yal.


----------



## robk

...


----------



## halo2013

Boo's Daddy said:


> You guys make me feel like I don't do enough after reading all of these food comments. I feed my dogs Pedigree. I had 2 yellow labs for 16-years and fed them pedigree their whole lives until they both passed away (2-months apart) from old age.
> 
> I have been feeding my female Shepherd Pedigree since she was a puppy. She is now 6-years-old. About a year ago I noticed that she was starting to lose her hair on her lower back and tail. We thought that she was having a reaction to fleas or parasites. We got special shampoos and tried everything over the counter that we could find, but the hair kept falling out. It got to the point where her tail barely had hair left on it.
> 
> I was at Walmart one day and saw that Pedigree has a "Sensitive Nutrition" food, so I switched her to that, and low-n-behold her hair started growing back. I brought this info to my vet and he believes that she probably has a wheat allergy. I have been feeding her the Pedigree Sensitive Nutrition ever since and we have not had any more hair loss issues. Her coat is healthy and she is healthy


Don't feel bad about how you feed your pet. Its what works best for them. My girl didnt do well off Purina, pedigree, aims, and I'll never feed her raw food. She does best off the German Shepherd Dog - Dog food. Just because you don't spend 50 bucks a bag or set her up with a pampered meal doesn't mean anything. 
If she's happy and healthy your doing your job.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## halo2013

stephyjohnson4 said:


> My dog like to eat peanut butter. He always try to stick his whole face in the jar. He is so cute. Maybe one day I will take a picture for yal.


Lol that sounds like my halo she got her face stuck in a peanut butter jar. Lol was pretty priceless

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rainy5

Wellness simple. Organic yogert and blueberries. Sometimes I give her raw honey in the spring for her allergies from a local bee keeper. This morning she had a left over gluten free organic pancake.  which she sits and waits as I make them for the family.She also gets organic chicken, beef, organic turmeric potaoes etc. whatever we eat that is good for us and she like and is healthy for her. She is 59 pounds not overweight at all. The vet said she is perfect.


----------



## erfunhouse

Sabo eats RAW. Frozen or thawed. He doesnt care. Meats only, no veggies. Working our way to prey model, easier to toss a chicken in the yard then to cut and weigh. 

Kia is learning to eat raw. If its morning she will eat a frozen chicken leg if I hold it. Tomorrow we try pork. For dinner she eats some icky ground conglomeration I accidentally bought. Chicken, Turkey, pork, rabbit, maybe some bone stuff. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laurenkapitan

I will never go back to another food again ( unless I get a dog who doesn't like this I suppose)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharon9624

I feed Wellness Simple & Wellness Large Breed Puppy. I have noticed a big difference in the puppies development and no Panno


----------



## rjstrotz

*Home Made Soup & Kibble*

*1.21.14*

*I have always mixed kibble with home make chicken or fish soup w/ veggies. I use Beneful (chicken or salmon only) or*
*Blue Buffalo (salmon or chicken only) mixed with home made*
*chicken or fish soup(skinless/boneless chicken breast or*
*salmon/catfish). I boil the veggies (broccoli, carrots, cabbage,*
*spinach, cauliflower) take out the cooked veggies and puree them, use the broth to boil the chicken/fish... then put the pureed veggies back into the chicken/fish broth. I also put in the broth either*
*couscous, wild rice, or white rice/brown rice.*
*I smash up the meat (chicken or fish) parts.*
*I add the following spices: garlic, turmeric, ginger, rosemary,*
*basil) and pour in one can of coconut milk.*

*I pour in the soup with the kibble and mix it up.*

*My dogs love it. The soup is HUMAN grade so my family eats the nutritious soup too.*

*I avoid beef and lamb at all costs.*

*My large dogs live to 13 plus. They have a beautiful coat,*
*longer lasting joints, and they are HAPPY. *


*What more can you ask for?*


----------



## misslesleedavis1

My dogs get Actrium1 holistic, recently i have been doing 1 cup in the morning mixed with human grade beef chunks, almonds, blueberry and plain yogurt, at night they get 2 cups, and some raw (the raw thing is new to me) i cant afford to do a full raw diet with them but they are getting some raw lately. They love sweet potato and greens.


----------



## michaelroll

I tend to make food for my dog all the time, but when I don't I usually use Pedigree, which is quite rarely...


----------



## BlairTheGSD

Is anyone doing *SARF* exclusively? We're starting our pup as soon as she's old enough for solid food, and would love to hear others' experiences!


----------



## Eiros

View attachment 180026



I've been looking for an opportunity to use this picture!! Lol this is "the works" - he doesn't get all this at each meal of course, and egg is only a couple times a week.

Prey model ground raw, solid gold barking at the moon, egg, kelp, probiotic, pumpkin, fish oil, vitamin e oil, glucosamine. His coat is so shiny and soft, and his winter itchies are gone too! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darren2711

My new pup Magnuss gets blue buffalo puppy

My 1 yr old Athena gets TOTW

Both are doing great on it so far. When Magnuss gets to about a year I am gonna switch him to TOTW as well.


----------



## katdog5911

Just switched from Fromms(which I was happy with) to a premade raw. Today is a week. So far so good. Love the solid poop. Stella seems to have adjusted quite nicely to raw....I am still getting used to it and have tons of questions...


----------



## shepherdmom

Eiros said:


> View attachment 180026
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for an opportunity to use this picture!! Lol this is "the works" - he doesn't get all this at each meal of course, and egg is only a couple times a week.
> 
> Prey model ground raw, solid gold barking at the moon, egg, kelp, probiotic, pumpkin, fish oil, vitamin e oil, glucosamine. His coat is so shiny and soft, and his winter itchies are gone too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thought you weren't supposed to mix kibble and raw at the same meal?


----------



## sehrgutcsg

My vet said no sweet potato. I did not even ask why.


----------



## dogfaeries

shepherdmom said:


> Thought you weren't supposed to mix kibble and raw at the same meal?



I fed raw for years. I was told no BONES with kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DellaWrangler

Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy kibble, mixed with 1 can of Merrick 96% Meat (rotate between duck, beef, tripe and pork) per day, adding pumpkin, egg, yogurt, etc. On the weekends -- homemade (rice with chicken and veggies being a favorite). 

Seriously considered feeding raw and did a good bit of research (better for protein absorption, etc.), but ultimately decided against (have a question about it, which I'll post in the appropriate section later.)


----------



## KathrynApril

I'm in the process of switching Dinozzo from nutrisource puppy lamb & rice dry/can to Merrick Grain free Duck & Sweet Potato. He's completely transitioned on the can. I'm slowly working in the dry but he lovvvveessss Merrick dry already. I've even started using it in my training sessions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ediepuig

*What am I feeding my dog?*

Been feeding my big (106 lb.), handsome 16 month old male GSD Orijen Large Puppy since he came home with me at 7.5 weeks old. And often mix a raw egg, shell & all, into his meal. His coat gleams, eyes sparkle, & he's healthy & energetic. Don't know how much is due to his diet, but his coat looks so good people often stop me to ask what I feed him. I plan to keep him on the puppy formula + eggs until his 3rd birthday.


----------



## ediepuig

Forgot to mention Missing Link Hip & Joint Supplement (powder). Been out for a while, so it slipped my mind. (And his coat, though gleaming, is NOT its typical mega-glossy self right now. And he has been scratching a bit. I was blaming it on the pollen, but... I think he needs the goods that supplement was providing). Anyway, I like to sprinkle about a teaspoon of this on Hunter's food (+ a touch of warm H2O, then stir to make a light "gravy." He loves it)!


----------



## vepac

Right now I feed my Doberman-German Sheppard mix Purina ProPlan Sensitive stomach and skin (Salmon) since it appears she may have a sensitive stomach. But in the past we have had Blue, Simply Nourish, Fromm, Bark at the moon, and Purina True Instinct (May not be in exact order).


----------



## Aviorwolf

Nik (13 weeks) loves Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy (kibble).


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Blue Buffalo Wilderness chicken .


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin

I've been feeding my Toy Poodle Orijen for about 3 years and my German Shepherd for about 2 (Wasn't born yet). Within the past 3 months, I've switched them over to Performatrin Ultra grain free. I had to drive too far to get my hands on the Orijen, so I made the switch. I can literally walk to where I buy their food, although I wouldn't want to carry it back. If my local pet store begins stocking Orijen, I'll switch back to it.


----------



## AnyaGSD

Anya is doing great on RAW. 11 weeks and she treats bones like they were kibble.
Chicken backs, necks, hearts, beef liver, pork kidney, liver and various muscle meats. Cottage cheese, eggs, pumpkin, sweet potato, carrots, blueberries, green beans . . .


----------



## Damicodric

Absolutely. Orijen.


----------



## canyadoit

Duck and potato Natural balance LID


----------



## canyadoit

Natural balance duck and potato


----------



## Ace GSD

Nutro Ultra LBP but will switch Fromm LBP soon


----------



## eddie1976E

Ace GSD said:


> Nutro Ultra LBP but will switch Fromm LBP soon


Fromm has buy 12 bags, get one free. Make sure you keep proof of purchase. 

My boy is getting 5 cups a day, so not sure how long it will take to get up to 12 bags of LBP.


----------



## Ace GSD

eddie1976E said:


> Fromm has buy 12 bags, get one free. Make sure you keep proof of purchase.
> 
> My boy is getting 5 cups a day, so not sure how long it will take to get up to 12 bags of LBP.


Thanks for the reminder and i was thinking the same thing.. But im getting my second Puppy anyways in a year.


----------



## A girl and her dog

AnyaGSD said:


> Anya is doing great on RAW. 11 weeks and she treats bones like they were kibble.
> Chicken backs, necks, hearts, beef liver, pork kidney, liver and various muscle meats. Cottage cheese, eggs, pumpkin, sweet potato, carrots, blueberries, green beans . . .


Sounds delicious! 

I feed my Chi and GS/terrier mix a raw diet. Even the Chi has no problems getting through the bones. He actually loves crunching them! The only trouble I have is mixing it up enough. Never thought about adding blueberries and green beans


----------



## owens91

blue wilderness puppy...gotta find the large breed bag next time


----------



## Jeff902

Fromm large breed puppy


----------



## bruiser

Taste of the Wild


----------



## car2ner

BeaverDam Active Dog and Puppy


----------



## lorihd

merrick, lexie's digestive tract does very well with it.


----------



## Keeno Beano

*What are you feeding your dog*

Acana large breed adult.:gsdhead::gsdsit:


----------



## wyoung2153

Canine Caviar. Switching between 3 flavors.. Open sky (duck), chicken and pearl millet, and lamb and pearl millet. 

Finally found a food that has no common allergens in it and that Titan can eat  yay!


----------



## Ace GSD

Fromm lamb and lentils now


----------



## DJMac

Raw


----------



## Alice13

Diamond Naturals Adult Dog Chicken & Rice

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skullzz

My Rotties have always ate Taste of the Wild, Sierra Mountain Formula. When I get my pup I plan to feed a Taste of the Wild all life stages dry food.


----------



## Subdolus

Raw.


----------



## megansha

Nature's Domain turkey and sweet potato, supplemented with chicken, yogurt, eggs, and dog-friendly fruit/veggies


----------



## Ruby'sMom

Taste of the Wild-high prairie puppy (venison and bison), occasional egg, yogurt, fish oil, and Cosequin DS. Liver treats for training and raw bone with marrow occasionally.


----------



## lindsay_rbarr

We cook his food every week, chicken, vegetables and pasta or rice.


----------



## liferebooted

How do you guys feel about Nutro Natural Choice Large breed young adult. Its chicken flavor and grain free. I thought it was the best that I could afford. The dog food advisor site rates it 4/5 stars but on other sites I keep reading that its a dog killing horrible brand =\ My girl is 11 months now and is healthy between 60-70 lbs and has been on it since I got her at 10 weeks.


----------



## Xafie

Eukanuba...and this is why I am broke


----------



## Augustine

Taste of the Wild: High Prairie Puppy Formula, plus 1-2 raw eggs every week.

And in a few weeks or so we'll be gradually starting her on a raw diet.


----------



## Charlie W

The puppy is on Acana large breed puppy food. The big guys are on Acana Wild Prairie. Norah will also get table scraps, meat / vegetables / cereal, Red can't handle it, he's sensitive to any change in his diet and will get diarrhoea if he gets anything other than his regular food.
The Acana is a bit pricey, but they do well on it..


----------



## Waffle Iron

I've been using Merrick wet food for breakfast and dry for dinner. Great food but has a tendency to give my dogs loose stools. 

I'm starting to transition to Taste of the Wild dry and wet for the same thing. Hopefully I'll see some results and they love it to.


----------



## JoeyG

I have been using nutro but it hasn't been something either Bo or I are happy with. I'm currently working on switching him over to wellness core and he seems to like that much better already. A bit more expensive but I think it'll be worth it.


----------



## zetti

The pup is on Wellness adult formula. His skin & coat are gorgeous.


----------



## VaderBlacksMom

I am giving my 6 month old boy Acana Lamb and Okanagan Apple - Grain Free. It is good for all life stages and stacked with protein! :apple: 

Vader was eating Nutrience Grain Free Chicken, Turkey and Herring and having major stool issues (blood, soft, way too often) and we had tested for all parasites and come up clean. We changed to this food two weeks ago and he is MUCH healthier. His coat is still incredibly soft and shiny and accord to the vet he is in tremendous shape.


----------



## marreromcp

My pup is on Blue Buffalo Wilderness with 4 raw eggs a week with the shell.


----------



## rhamyj

My Dog has been on Blue Buffalo Basics limited ingredient salmon and potato, she has had red itchy skin for over a year eating the hills ZD dog food I took her off that, and now 6 months later shes a new dog her coat so shiny and skin is clear. My thought: she was allergic to chicken, beef and the grains. All I can say is after 6 months on that food this dog did a total turnaround. No more vet bills yay. One happy dog. Thanks to that dog food.


----------



## kelliewilson

blue freedom 2 cups in the am and 2 in the evening. plus a half can of blue puppy wet food chicken, night he usually doesnt eat all of it.


----------



## Jake and Elwood

Orijen adult food mixed with Taste of Wild (1 cup 3 times/day). We add fish oil and coconut oil daily, one egg 4X/week, one slice of fresh pet/day, 1/4 cup of skim milk 3X/day. The milk is controversial but our boys like it and tolerate it well. Their coats are incredibly shiny and they are not shedding (yet). Open to suggestions and critique.


----------



## GypsyGhost

Our puppy, Bash, is on Fromm Gold. It's what our breeder started him on, and he seems to be doing well on it. Our pittie, Roxy is on Earthborn Holistics Great Plains Feast, with 3 oz. of Earthborn Holistic wet food mixed in (we rotate flavors with the wet food). Roxy also gets fish oil and yogurt mixed in, and we're going to ask our vet if yogurt and fish oil will be a good addition for Bash as well. They both like their food and their coats are shiny!


----------



## canada.k9

Phoenix is on Orijen Large Breed Puppy food and loves it! Sometimes we mix egg and/or coconut oil in with it.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Rocky Mountain Recipe Puppy food. 
He also gets a spoonful of the wet BB puppy food mixed in. 

He likes BB so much more than the ProPac he had started out with! Its still sometimes hard to get him to eat his full 3 cups a day though.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

1kg (2.2 pounds) of Kangaroo meat - very much like beef but virtually no fat

..AND either spaghetti pasta or rice with mixed vegetables.


We don't use tin foods or dog biscuits as he won't touch it.


----------



## BeefedUpGSDs

Forgot to mention the odd dried apricot, Apple, and raw carrots that are supposed to be for the horse. Lol


----------



## hXcBarry

2 heaping tablesoons of cottage cheese, greek yogurt fruit veggie mix every day for breakfast. Every other day or so a raw egg with breakfast. 

Breakfast is 1 lb raw food usually chicken thigh with bone and skin. A salmon fillet or two then some organ meat. Chicken hearts gizzards, pig intestines, beef liver.

Dinner is the same 1 lb and it varies... try to give her some variety. Deer meat with and with out bone.... she loves the bone marrow. Pork neck bones, pig tails, pork steaks are kinda fatty and cheap. Chicken thigh, beef stew meat, country style spare ribs. What ever I can find a deal on. I try to just balance out the meals. So much protien so much bone so much organ.

Its not always cost efficient and some times time consuming with repackaging and dating freezing and rethawing. But she's seems to love it so its worth it to me.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

Thor "my big male" get half Taste of The Wild and half Chicken Soup For The Dog Lover's Soul.

Bella "our female" gets Performatrin Ultra.

Both get fed in the morning and again in the late afternoon. I sometimes add organic canned pumpkin to their food. Other times I may add chicken and rice.


----------



## bruiser

Taste of the Wild and then supplement with uncooked bones from my butcher with lots of good marrow and meat.


----------



## voodoolamb

The old dog: Rotating between the honest kitchen chicken, beef and fish grain free varieties. With a squirt of salmon oil. He has dental problems but at his age (15) the vet and I aren't keen on putting him under for surgery. This is pretty much the only thing he will go for. He even turns his nose up at raw ground beef. 

The young dog: Taste of the wild with plenty of raw recreational bones. He's my signif's dog and TOTW has been the best cost/quality compromise. He also get's some honest kitchen and salmon oil sprinkled on his kibble mon - fri when I am baby sitting 

The future puppy: I'd love to do 100% raw but the benefits of feeding a processed food for enrichment (using as training rewards, feeding from smart/foraging toys) has me pretty set on doing 1/2 raw and 1/2 high quality foods. I plan to stay away from the kibble as much as possible I'll be feeding Ziwi Peak with Orijen Freeze Dried broken up and mixed in. Assuming of course the pup tolerates it all well. But that is what I budgeted out.


----------



## Dunkirk

Every week I cook kent pumpkin with tumeric, dash of pepper, and cold pressed coconut oil. I add some each night to Pro Plan kibble, with a glucosamine and krill oil capsule for garnish. I alternate topping it with sardines, egg, yoghurt, or cooked beef scraps.


----------



## janiejurkiewicz

Wow, amazed at how much time and attention is given. I feed Desdemona (six months old today) Science Diet Puppy Food for large breeds. She, also, gets a vitamin supplement as well...and lots of fresh water. Some puppy snack, I forget its name but comes in a huge roll that I cut up as treats are crumble in her food.


----------



## Horses272

Merrick


----------



## scottj

My 4 yr old GSD has always been a picky eater and getting her to eat any food other than treats has been a chore. I was looking for a reputable brand and was recommended "Royal Canin Breed Health Nutrition German Shepherd Dog Food" so I decided to try it. She loves it! She's now been eating it for about a month and I don't have to encourage/urge her to eat she doesn't even lift her head from the bowl now. I know GSD's can be finicky so I highly recommend this food if you're having the same issues with your dog. 

I had also read someone's comment about it causing less feces and that's also true. A lot of times she was going twice a day but now she's only going once. Supposedly it's because more of the nutrients are getting absorbed so it creates less waste.


----------



## AnastasiaGSD

Taste of the Wild (Bison and Roasted Venison)


----------



## joeinca

Boo's Daddy said:


> You guys make me feel like I don't do enough after reading all of these food comments. I feed my dogs Pedigree. I had 2 yellow labs for 16-years and fed them pedigree their whole lives until they both passed away (2-months apart) from old age.
> 
> I have been feeding my female Shepherd Pedigree since she was a puppy. She is now 6-years-old. About a year ago I noticed that she was starting to lose her hair on her lower back and tail. We thought that she was having a reaction to fleas or parasites. We got special shampoos and tried everything over the counter that we could find, but the hair kept falling out. It got to the point where her tail barely had hair left on it.
> 
> I was at Walmart one day and saw that Pedigree has a "Sensitive Nutrition" food, so I switched her to that, and low-n-behold her hair started growing back. I brought this info to my vet and he believes that she probably has a wheat allergy. I have been feeding her the Pedigree Sensitive Nutrition ever since and we have not had any more hair loss issues. Her coat is healthy and she is healthy


Pedigree is garbage and you should feel youre not doing enough if you are feeding that and can afford a better food.


----------



## noregrets

my girl, 8 1/2 months gets 1/2 raw and 1/2 kibble. For raw she has a rotation of protein (turkey, chicken, beef, pork) and for kibble she's on orijen large breed puppy and green tripe.


----------



## Sarah0407

Burgess dry food and Nature Diet


----------



## 1fastRN

Blue wilderness dry mixed with cottage cheese and one heaping tablespoon blue wilderness soft food.


----------



## JLC

Just got my 8 week old GS puppy and an employee at Petco that has trained military dogs suggested Wellness Complete Health. I got the deboned chicken, oatmeal & salmon meal recipe and she loves it.


----------



## Mandarigma

I feed my dog a RAW diet.


----------



## Jesterbelle

I feed ProPlan Salmon with a fish oil supplement. Coat has never been better


----------



## LuvShepherds

What a long thread. Honestly, I don't know! I need to figure out what to feed the puppy and no one has any consensus. He started out on one type of food and another is recommended. The vet's office recommends something else. I've read all the old posts here and I still have no idea. My older dog is on grain free.


----------



## Kong

I feed mine Royal Canin Breed specific German Shepherd food and it is pretty much the only type of food he will eat. He wouldn't touch Blue Buffalo as a puppy and got sick of Science Diet after about 6 month and would not eat it anymore


----------



## joeinca

Fromm LBP Gold


----------



## kelliewilson

Canidae grain free pure elements. kibble and the can food. when I give bandit treats he pretty much throws them and looks at me waiting to see if i have anything better to give him...jerk


----------



## llombardo

I've tried several foods, while most were decent, I still felt that they were getting a lot of what wasn't needed and not enough of what was. Then there are multiple dogs that required different kibble. I switched to raw a couple months ago and feel confident that this diet is working well for all of mine. It actually costs me less to feed raw then a high quality kibble.


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl

Canidae grain free pure elements here! I'd like to go raw and think it's a realistic option this next year.


----------



## kauffmds

We adopted Thor a week ago from the local shelter. He was put in the shelter with his brother, because his owner passed away. We were originally going to adopt both GSD's, but they became increasingly aggressive towards each other, so sadly, Thor's brother remains in the shelter.

To answer the question, Thor's brother is diabetic. I was concerned that he get high quality food, but one with a low glycemic index, so we've put him on Merrick Classic, which has a glycemic index of 30. He's currently on the Lamb/Brown Rice/Apple recipe.


----------



## ramsees

We go back and forth between Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild


----------



## finndog

Dog food. Ie, whole kidneys, hearts, livers, lungs, meat, bone and water.


----------



## Cheerful1

Royal Canin breed specific; pet-grade beef from a pet nutritionist: salmon; sardines; carrots; blueberries; eggs.


----------



## PuppyLove7

I want to make sure my girl gets plenty of "mental exercise" so I was thinking of feeding her from a enrichment toy for dinner time. Can anyone suggest a fun toy that a GSD won't get bored of haha? Also, I was thinking of making this apart of our daily dinner routine, so would it be a good idea to have a few different types of enrichment toys around to rotate between? Thanks!!


----------



## finndog

PuppyLove7 said:


> I want to make sure my girl gets plenty of "mental exercise" so I was thinking of feeding her from a enrichment toy for dinner time. Can anyone suggest a fun toy that a GSD won't get bored of haha? Also, I was thinking of making this apart of our daily dinner routine, so would it be a good idea to have a few different types of enrichment toys around to rotate between? Thanks!!


You could make her do things before she gets dinner.

Mine didn't get fed as a smaller pup until he came to me, sat, gave his paw, and then waited by the side of his bowl without touching it until i said 'eat'.

Could be good for getting those vital commands down too.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma

PuppyLove7 said:


> I want to make sure my girl gets plenty of "mental exercise" so I was thinking of feeding her from a enrichment toy for dinner time. Can anyone suggest a fun toy that a GSD won't get bored of haha? Also, I was thinking of making this apart of our daily dinner routine, so would it be a good idea to have a few different types of enrichment toys around to rotate between? Thanks!!


I recently got my puppy an Outward Hound Fun Feeder. He inhaled his meals so fast and got hiccups it made me nervous. There are at least 3 patterns so if you wanted to, you could even mix it up with different bowls. It really didn't take too long for him to figure it out (use his tongue to slide the kibble through the circular maze and out) but he still really works it hard, stopped the hiccupping, and seems to help him sorta deescalate. I love the orange one I have, gonna get the other two soon!


----------



## Maggie'sdads

Nature's Balance Rabbit and potato. We were making boiled chicken, brown rice, sweet potato, and green beans but after visiting the vet every 6 months for her colitis, we discovered she was allergic to chicken. Who knew? That's when we went with an uncommon protien. No problems since.


----------



## DanaM

*Science Diet*

I feed my Sofi Science Diet. Vet swears buy it. I hope it is not a case where the sales reps gives kick backs to my Vet. 

I trust my Vet though, she is a sweet heart and loves my dog and cat.


----------



## Alee C.

My husky Luna gets fed Fromm 4star line, and my german shepherd puppy Bear gets Fromm gold large breed puppy. I also make homemade food that they get with their kibble every few days.


----------



## Keisha1

I feed my dogs Orijen with total zymes digestive enzymes and total biotics probiotics during the week. They also get bone broth - I add fish oil and coconut oil to the broth alternating days- on the weekends they get raw green tripe- raw chicken backs, quicken quarters and raw liver. I boil Gizzard's and hearts to use as treats. Just found a good raw blend of grass fed tripe -beef muscle meat with bone and organs too from my pet carnivore :blush:


----------



## Sherman the German

We feed our Sherman Blue Wilderness Puppy (both dry and canned). Several times a week we add raw eggs to "spice" things up for him.  We are going to start adding cottage cheese and greek yogurt soon. He also has raw meat, cooked carrots, blueberry's, cooked chicken and turkey throughout the week. We had him on Solid Gold puppy but we switched because it was too difficult to find at stores. 

We feed our dachshund Nutro Ultra for Seniors as he has food allergies and this one is great for that, I discovered.


----------



## Jenny720

I may have answered to this post but will answer again. Fromm large breed puppy now fromm large breed grain free. He looks great, good stools,no itchy skin, good weight and gobbles it up. Has had no recalls as of yet and is a family based business with good ingredients. You can find it online or in your specialty pet stores. Love this food i am very happy with. Embarrassed to say i tried it once -the dry food and it doesnt taste that bad either.


----------



## Stellashepherd

Taste of the wild( salmon )and topped with fresh farm eggs from our chickens. Their coats are SO silky. Seems like if we feed any other brand my lab goes into a scratching fit.


----------



## kelliewilson

Bandit gets acana pacifica I add canned pumpkin and organic raw goats milk, i heat the milk up because its freezing outside.


----------



## gsdheeler

I just started w/ Blue Ridge Beef mix (beef liver heart tripe) Can't make it myself for the price.


----------



## Jbazen15

Raw Chicken Quarter for Breakfast. Raw Beef Scraps for Supper. Liver treats as a snack while training. Natural is the way to go


----------



## RZZNSTR

Orijen Large Puppy and I add chicken hearts and chicken liver.


----------



## Glacier

I feed him mostly Victor Ultra-Pro 42 and Victor Hi-Pro Plus, with the Nupro joint supplement added. I sometimes give him Acana as well, but it's out of the budget for the moment.


----------



## Sherman the German

*Updated Food change*

We changed from Blue Wilderness back to Solid Gold. Our pup seems to do better on that. Even though it's more difficult to find we are going back. I'll order it and have it delivered if it means Sherman is better off.


----------



## MiamiDogMom

Taste of the wild (puppy bison formula) and two chicken legs. One with each meal. In the process of switching to TOTW roasted fowl.


----------



## Birbeck

Currently feeding TOTW High Prairie.

She certainly likes it better than the awful science diet my parents were feeding her, and her stools are usually of decent consistency plus she's super shiny. She'll have bouts of diarrhea every couple of months, not sure if that's entirely normal because it doesn't happen super often, but considering switching her to chicken soup based on all the good reviews. Scheduled an appt with the vet so we'll just see then!


----------



## rumhelka

I feed my three dogs (GSD, GSMix and total mix) Kirkland salmon and sweet potato, change every few months to turkey and sweet potato or beef and sweet potato. i like changing source of protein every few months. I also supplement with fish oil and home made organic kefir. Raw carrots and chicken necks as well as eggs to make sure they are well nourished. I never had any problems with allergies (as you can see, I avoid chicken and grains). I tried TOTW Wild 
Buffalo and they all got diarrhea. I think it was too reach for them...


----------



## Wags

Northwest Naturals Chicken & Salmon flavor, until this bag runs out, then Turkey flavor, then hopefully switch to full raw and not a premade.


----------



## Ruger1106

Wholesomes Fish & Rice Meal, I add coconut oil and sometimes tuna or pork roast


----------



## Ajax & Harper

Taste of the Wild. Dry only. We buy 30lb bags of each flavor/kind and rotate through the four or five different kinds they offer.

Occasionally I will give them TOTW canned food, maybe just a few times a month in place of one dry meal, just to switch it up a little.


----------



## ruger123

All my dogs are on a different diet, but Ruger gets Sportmix High Energy mixed with a little canned (whatever decent canned is on sale, about 1/4 of a small can) plus coconut oil and a dollop of plain yogurt. He doesn't get people food.


----------



## selzer

All of mine are on the same diet. Currently, I am feeding Diamond Naturals Adult Chicken and Rice. Generally the girls get 4 cups, the boys get 5-6 cups, unless I am trying to put weight on a girl (Hepsi, more) or take weight off and old lady (Odessa, less). Works for me. With the 10% off, I got 400# today for $301 (and a small pack of fuses for my car).


----------



## Kirkiko

I feed Kaya Nutrience Grain Free Turkey, Chicken and Herring (which has a 5 star rating), K9 natural frozen chicken feast and chicken frames. She really loves it.


----------



## Vivid

My dog's breeder feeds Victor Hi-Pro Plus For Active Dogs and Puppies, and I intend to keep using it once I get my puppy this Friday. I already got a big bag of it.


----------



## Ivanlotter

Royal Canin Maxi, Junior


----------



## Snowy

Millies Wolfheart countryside mix


----------



## dogsandbooks

Blue Wilderness Grain-Free puppy food. I might switch to Canidae All Life Stages later on.


----------



## Mudypoz

I've feed all my dogs prey model raw for about 15 years. Some people find it expensive but the amount of money I save on vet bills makes it totally worth it!


----------



## ruger123

I am posting again to change my answer.
I recently came across some Dogswell Nutrisca for $8 a bag (15 pounds.) It wasn't even close to outdated, just the store wasn't going to sell it anymore. I bought... a LOT. I think 28 bags. My dogs are really loving it and it seems to digest a lot better than the Sportmix I was feeding. It seems pretty tasty, they will eat it even if I forget to pour their daily coconut oil on it. It appears to be a darn good kibble.


----------



## Chris n al

Ivanlotter said:


> Royal Canin Maxi, Junior


Same hear..


----------



## David Taggart

Nothing could be better than a good balanced variety of natural. Some people, with understanding key principles how the body works, went onto raw themselves: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_feeding
http://rawtogo.co.uk/http://www.naturaw.co.uk/product-category/raw-food/


----------



## RZZNSTR

Transitioned Valor at 6 months from Orijen Large Puppy to Orijen Tundra along with chicken livers, hearts, steamed broccoli and carrots. He's doing great on it!


----------



## CarrieJo

Nutro Ultra Puppy.


----------



## Walter Mitty

Origen. It rocks.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Kaleb is now 23 months old and continues eating:
Raw meat, fish, bone, offal, eggs and fruit
Cooked/chopped/mashed veggies 
Plain yogurt and kefir
Oil Supplements -- Coconut, Olive and Salmon
Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I like the Purina feed company. I had a horse live to be 40 on Purina Horse Chow 200. Its a complete diet. Horses' teeth grow all their lives. You have to have the teeth floated (rasped) so they can chew hay and grain well but eventually, there is no more tooth to grow in. Thats one reason why Purina pelleted horse chow 200 is great, it has already been chewed. It falls apart in their stomach. Also, its not all covered with molasses which can founder a horse. I say this for all the old horse owners out there. 

I've raised all my animals and livestock on Purina feeds, including many dogs. I really like the nutrition science behind the formulations. I feed my GSD Purina 1 Large Breed Puppy food. I'm not going down the raw road. I don't have the science in my kitchen to measure out and feed the right amount of proteins, fats, vitamins and minerals. Thats fine if other people want to feed raw. But this is what I do and why. Its a poll, isn't it?


----------



## jaggedteeth

Millies Wolfheart Hunter Mix. Love it.


----------



## Waffle Iron

Both of my dogs eat twice a day, morning and evening.

In the morning, they each get a can of Wellness wet food, various flavors. 

In the evening, my male gets three cups of dry Blue Buffalo, various flavors. My female gets two cups of Blue Buffalo as well, various flavors.


----------



## Giovanni21M

BARF diet. Nothing fancy, just making sure he gets what he needs.


----------



## mlee10

Our breeder fed Orijen Large Puppy so that is what we will continue with.


----------



## deacon

Royal Canin German Shepherd formula.


----------



## ausdland

Morning-Darwin's raw; evening-The Honest Kitchen dehydrated.


----------



## selzer

Well, let's see, they had roast beef hash and scrambled eggs for breakfast, and they had boneless skinless chicken breast as a treat, and then their regular kibble.


----------



## kimbale

Fromm kibble and raw fed diet.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## selzer

Today there was Indian food, Butter Chicken, Kojak, Babs, and Quinnie polished it off. And then cheese was distributed. And their regular kibble.


----------



## JohnnyK

When you guys say chicken soup, do you mean chicken soup for the soul dog food? I have a picky eater and I'm trying everything


----------



## Armistice

JohnnyK said:


> When you guys say chicken soup, do you mean chicken soup for the soul dog food? I have a picky eater and I'm trying everything


I've heard of people using chicken broth. Maybe that's what they mean?

As for me, I'm using a kibble recommended by the breeder, Pedigree Puppy, a table spoon of cottage cheese, and a vitamin wafer I break up. I also add a 1/4 cup of water to soften the kibble


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Armistice said:


> As for me, I'm using a kibble recommended by the breeder, Pedigree Puppy, a table spoon of cottage cheese, and a vitamin wafer I break up. I also add a 1/4 cup of water to soften the kibble


Hi Armistice,
I'm not trying to be rude but ALL Pedigree product are very low quality ..... sourcing ingredients from who knows where....including CHINA!

Pedigree Puppy: Ground Whole Grain Corn, Poultry By-Product Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal (Source of Lutein), *Animal Fat*(Source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids [Preserved With *Bha*/Citric Acid]), Ground Whole Grain Wheat, Soybean Meal, Natural Flavor (Source of Meatier Flavor), Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Fish Oil ([Source of Dha] Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Potassium Chloride, Monocalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Dried Peas, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Marigold Extract, Dried Carrots, *Bha* & Citric Acid (A Preservative), *Yellow 5, Blue 2, Yellow 6, *Copper Sulfate, *Red 40*, Potassium Iodide, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid.


I will only list *a few *of the bad ingredients:
*Animal Fat *_(WHAT animal??? AF) _- “There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients *Meat and Bone Meal* (MBM),* Beef and Bone Mea*l (BBM),* Animal Fat *(AF), and *Animal Digest (AD)*are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”. (fda.gov)

*Yellow 5, & Yellow 6 & Red 40:*_ The petroleum-based colorants Red 40, Yellow 5 and Yellow 6 have all been found to produce harmful effects in laboratory studies. Yellow 6, for example, has been found to cause testicular tumors and cancerous growths in the adrenal glands of lab rats. These three colorants have also been found to contain illegally high amounts of benzidine and 4-aninobiphenyl, _*both of which are known carcinogens. *(naturalnews.com)

*BHA (a Preservative)*
*BHA* — is “reasonably anticipated to be a human carcinogen” (a cancer-causing agent)
(1) Report on Carcinogens, Eleventh Edition; U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Public Health Service, National Toxicology Program, CAS No. 25013-16-5

Go with a higher quality food for the health of your pup, such as Fromm's, which is well respected on this site:
*FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 This is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
*Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company. 
*Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition. 
*Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.


Some "Pet" quality vitamins are also "feed grade"/low quality, untested ingredients. What brand are you feeding?

Moms


----------



## Sabis mom

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Armistice,
> I'm not trying to be rude but ALL Pedigree product are very low quality ..... sourcing ingredients from who knows where....including CHINA!
> 
> Pedigree Puppy: Ground Whole Grain Corn, Poultry By-Product Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Gluten Meal (Source of Lutein), *Animal Fat*(Source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids [Preserved With *Bha*/Citric Acid]), Ground Whole Grain Wheat, Soybean Meal, Natural Flavor (Source of Meatier Flavor), Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Fish Oil ([Source of Dha] Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Potassium Chloride, Monocalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Dried Peas, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Marigold Extract, Dried Carrots, *Bha* & Citric Acid (A Preservative), *Yellow 5, Blue 2, Yellow 6, *Copper Sulfate, *Red 40*, Potassium Iodide, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Biotin, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid.
> 
> 
> I will only list *a few *of the bad ingredients:
> *Animal Fat *_(WHAT animal??? AF) _- “There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients *Meat and Bone Meal* (MBM),* Beef and Bone Mea*l (BBM),* Animal Fat *(AF), and *Animal Digest (AD)*are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”. (fda.gov)
> 
> *Yellow 5, & Yellow 6 & Red 40:*_ The petroleum-based colorants Red 40, Yellow 5 and Yellow 6 have all been found to produce harmful effects in laboratory studies. Yellow 6, for example, has been found to cause testicular tumors and cancerous growths in the adrenal glands of lab rats. These three colorants have also been found to contain illegally high amounts of benzidine and 4-aninobiphenyl, _*both of which are known carcinogens. *(naturalnews.com)
> 
> *BHA (a Preservative)*
> *BHA* — is “reasonably anticipated to be a human carcinogen” (a cancer-causing agent)
> (1) Report on Carcinogens, Eleventh Edition; U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, Public Health Service, National Toxicology Program, CAS No. 25013-16-5
> 
> Go with a higher quality food for the health of your pup, such as Fromm's, which is well respected on this site:
> *FROMM’S: **http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/#heartland-gold-large-breed-puppy** Store Locator: *http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2 This is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured. Most pet food companies are not.
> *Fromm Family Foods is a fifth-generation family-owned and operated artisan pet food company.
> *Produced with a commitment to quality and consistency at Fromm's hands-on facility in Wisconsin. High-nutrient digestibility and utilization offers complete and balanced nutrition.
> *Third-party pathogenic bacteria testing is practiced on all production batches to ensure safety.
> 
> 
> Some "Pet" quality vitamins are also "feed grade"/low quality, untested ingredients. What brand are you feeding?
> 
> Moms


I had a ton of rescues who did great on Pedigree, but I was supplementing heavily with fresh, raw food. Berries, veggies, meat, eggs, etc.
However, the BHA/BHT did me in. I asked repeatedly why they were still using it when they KNEW it posed a risk and received coupons but no answer. That was enough for me. 
I have a huge issue with avoiding disclosure. And I believe that we, as pet owners, have a right to the same visibility with pet food as we do with human food. Ethics is everything. The same reason I refuse to feed Blue products or Iams. Blue knew they were lying and continued to do so, Iams knew they were killing pets but refused to recall until forced to do so. Ethics.
Rant over, sorry.

To the topic at hand, I feed First Mate. Grain free, limited ingredients. Shadow has done well on it, the other dogs did fantastic. I like their customer service. When Bud and Shadow both got sick, I reached out and had a response in an hour telling me to return all remaining dog food, 1.5 bags for a FULL refund and they GAVE me two new bags from a different batch. No screwing around, advised retailers to hold that batch until testing. All this without asking for a vet consult at all. They were mortified at even the thought that it could be the food. And followed up to advise test results were good and ask how my dogs were.
That says quality to me.


----------



## Shelby2016

Raw meat, and a side of veggies. either green beans or sweet potato.


----------



## gsdoglife

I feed pre-made ready to eat raw food. So nutritious and so easy. I rotate between several different brands, all of which i have been very happy with. Each brand that i use has a variety of proteins available, so we rotate between beef, lamb, turkey, pork, quail, rabbit, duck, etc. 

The brands I use are: 
-Steve's Real Food
-Dr. B's Longevity 
-Darwins 
-Answers Pet Food


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne

I’m feeding both taste of the wild high prairie and raw. As well as supplements such as egg, fruits, fish oil, green lipped mussels, spirulina Kiefer, raw goats milk, apple cider vinegar, D.E and ocean kelp

For raw we usually feed 90/10 ground beef, chicken necks, and organ grinds. Odin is sensitive to duck and most other high fat meats. Sometimes I will mix a little lamp or bison in with the ground beef. 

We mix raw and kibble in the same meal 90% of the time. They do fine either way. The only time they get all meat or all dry food is if we are out of meat that morning and they need to be fed before we make a grocery store run. Usually happened 1-3x a month.

Same days when I know they are going to be really active I’ll save all their raw for dinner just so they have a extra tasty dinner. When I feed all kibble in one meal I will usuallly put all their supplements for that day in the kibble. 

I also keep TOTW wet food on hand.

Since the puppies are still eating 3x a day at 6 months old we divide what they would eat in a day raw by 3. 

So we feed 1/3 raw and 2/3 dry. When we switch to eating Twice a day we will feed 1/2 raw and 1/2 kibble. 

Our budget doesn’t allow for full raw with two dogs and also we like having them used to dry food if we ever had an emergency where they couldn’t eat raw they wouldn’t have any issues going to kibble. Plus we just feel a little less stressed about raw by only doing partially.

Maybe once day when our fianances allow we will do all raw.


----------



## Alyssa Martin

Hi!

Currently I feed either Acana or Orijen as her staple. 

However she gets table scrapes (I have a 5 year old brother who doesn't finish his food) and daily fruits and vegetables plus an egg every few days.

As far as I can tell she's doing pretty well on this. She's a little skinny but she's a very active dog and young to. So I just give her a bit more kibble if she's more active that day.

I'm very interested in doing a full raw diet however I don't know if she'll eat it. She eats bones with meat however when we gave her leftover raw rabbit she wouldn't eat it.

As of now this is her diet, but soon I'm hopefully switching to raw ?


----------



## D.B.

Fromm Large Breed dog food.


----------



## deedeearmstrong

As Zoya has pre anal fistula I have to stick to a raw prey model diet.


----------



## Jorski

I have recently moved Max to Fromm Gold Adult Large Breed. So far so good.


----------



## Petra's Dad

Diamond Naturals.


----------



## Katsugsd

Currently the working/sport dogs get Inukshuk professional 26/16. My male will probably need the slightly higher formula, but we just started on it so I'm trying the base formula out right now. So far so good.
I used to use Muenster Milling Ancient Grains Ocean Whitefish formula, but this last bag I got looked off, smelled off and the dogs weren't a fan, so I scrapped it. Maybe a bad bag? 
They were on Purina Pro Plan Sport 20/30 Salmon/rice formula with good results.


----------



## theresagsd

We make our own raw diet for the dogs consisting of meat, organs, and bone. They are both very healthy, never any illness or skin issues.


----------



## Amshru

Such a hard choice. Started Elva on raw, she wouldn't eat. Changed to Orijen Regional Red... not interested unless loads of toppers. 4 years on, she still wasn't interested in food.

4 weeks ago, got new puppy. If he's eating, she's eating. Have them both on raw at the moment but puppy gets Orijen in his treat ball as a special treat.


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom

I feed Science Diet Chicken and Barley and Kirkland Lamb and Rice. My male is VERY picky, it took a while to find a kibble he would eat regularly but he loves Science Diet thank goodness.


----------



## PNW62

HAs anyone tried Hills Science Diet Large Breed Food...? Our 14 month GSD Rex loves the food and has no issues at this time. His coat is glossy with minimal sheading and teeth are very clean.


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom

PNW62 said:


> HAs anyone tried Hills Science Diet Large Breed Food...? Our 14 month GSD Rex loves the food and has no issues at this time. His coat is glossy with minimal sheading and teeth are very clean.



This is the only food that my dog will eat. He is very picky but he does great with this food. Science Diet is actually a really good brand, I work at a Vet Clinic and I have seen firsthand how well so many dogs do with Science Diet. I personally feed the Science Diet young adult Chicken and Barley.


----------



## Hermitt

Cooked chicken or turkey, rice, purina one dry food, and cooked chicken liver


----------



## Chris4609

Raw Paws. Beef and tripe. Wholistic Pet Organics Canine Complete with joint mobility. Coconut oil and some goats milk. Chief is a lean mean Fur Rocket. Sixteen months old 104 lbs. Trains and plays hard. Teeth and coat shine.


----------



## JamesBrooks

I'm currently looking to transition mine to raw as well.


----------



## Quixotic

Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. No pickiness from my girl on this, stools are good, and she's growing consistently. I'm hoping my first choice continues to be successful for her.


----------



## apogee1mars

I feed our little land shark, raw red meat. She gets 3oz of liver and 15oz of steak every morning, and 16-18oz of steak plus whatever veggies or rice etc. for dinner every day.............No kibble of any kind....My dog is a carnivore..


----------



## Gwyllgi

apogee1mars said:


> I feed our little land shark, raw red meat. She gets 3oz of liver and 15oz of steak every morning, and 16-18oz of steak plus whatever veggies or rice etc. for dinner every day.............No kibble of any kind....My dog is a carnivore..


She needs Raw Meaty Bones and other organs in her diet also, the meat and liver are not enough. Personally, I would ditch the rice and veggies. You also need to change proteins now and again. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunflowers

Be careful feeding the puppy only organ and muscle meat, if you are going to do raw you need to do it correctly and make sure she gets enough edible bones, she needs the correct proportions of calcium and phosphorous.
Needs a variety of proteins, not just steak.


----------



## Honey Maid

Decades ago, when we had 5 dogs, of various breeds, I started feeding the Kirkland brand, would rotate between the chicken and rice and the lamb and rice. All my dogs were healthy and lived to ripe old ages. Now I feed 'Authority', pretty sure that is the name, lamb & rice, get it from CostCo also, just not the CostCo brand. But, the NEW puppy gets Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice all stages, that's what his breeder gives their dogs, and recommended.


----------



## bruiser

I’ve fed my dogs Wellness, Canidae, and Blue Buffalo Wilderness.


----------



## IdunGSD

Ground beef + beef bone marrow + beef liver + blueberries + broccoli/carrot/squash + salmon oil. she is on elimination diet because I suspect chicken allergy.


----------



## wildwolf60

been feeding Holistic Select for years. One of the few dog foods that has not had a recall, from all the checks I did regarding foods. 
a bit pricy, but well worth it, and our dogs have all loved it. Made by Eagle Pack.


----------



## WNGD




----------

